# Queen Mary Roehampton Girls Part : 12



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies, Love and luck to you all


----------



## sammy73 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi there

Wow - I'm first.  How cool is that.  

Just to let you know that I will be going for ET tom at 11h40.  I booked my acupuncture for 08h30.
They phoned this afternoon but did not give me any idea of how they embies are doing.  Hopefully they will be great.

Good luck to everyone.

Love
Sammy


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Me first, me first...   

Oh pooh Sammy, you got there first!  Me second, me second!!  Good luck with the ET tomorrow and enjoy your lunch!!

JustP - I've pm'd you.

Wombly - thanks for the AF dance!  Still no sign but today I went in the wrong lane on the A316 and it didn't have an exit for my junction so I had to drive all the way to Bracknell to turn around and come back!!    Assuming that means AF is on its way?!!

Hi to everyone else.  Sorry for the lack of personals but I have a date with a Jamie Oliver monkfish recipe!  Will let you know how I get on.

Sarah x

P.S. JustP - I've had an event management company for 10 years but trained as a balloon decorator a couple of years ago to give me a sideline...  What do you do?  In fact what does everybody do?  Maybe everyone should give a bit of info about themselves so we know who we're meeting on 19th?!!


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Sammy - good luck for ET tomorrow    how exciting - you're going to be PUPO this time tomorrow!!!

SArah - sounds like she's on her way!! I've just eaten 4 - yes read it - 4 crumpets!!!! I am a fat bloater!!  

JustP - I've PM'd you hun  

No gym for me tonight - DH is in Dublin to have to be here to look after the pup (well that's my excuse anyway  )

Wombly x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Oh why am I never first!!!  

Jack hun I'm so sorry hope you and dh are there for one another and that you can go forward in whatever you decide  

Hello girls just a quick one from me tonight as tonight dh and I are celebrating 15 years together!!   Yes you read right!! 15 !!!

Hope you are all well and good luck to Sammy for ET    

SarahTM: to answer your question, I'm a Mum of 2 right now, cleaner, cook, personal shopper, ironing lady........ and all that for free as dh doesn't pay me a penny 

Sam  

P.S: the minor op went well, got about 4 stiches and they will be removed on monday. As for the results my head's buried in the sand right now


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Sammy, good luck for ET today and good luck for the 2ww.

Samia, congratulations 15 years that's definately worth celebrating that's really lovely

JustP, how are you doing? I'm off sick from work, couldn't face it any more, burst into tears yesterday and took myself home soon after, my boss is just so insensitive, now I'm having chocolate digestives for breakfast and feel better already. 

SarahTm, love the babies


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Morning - new thread? How did that happen?

Jack and JustP  ! 
I don't blame you one bit for wanting to get away from it all. I remember on mine, I thought I felt fine then all of a sudden I found myself in floods of tears again and often for no apparent reason. The whole process is such a huge emotional rollercoaster, especially having a biochemical and knowing that you are so near.
Both of you take all the time you need and never feel that you can't post on here as that is what we are all here for. I don't know what I would have done without having all of you to talk to    

Jack - did your boss know you were having tx? 

Sam - congratulations on your anniversary. Glad the op went okay and fingers crossed for a clear result  

Sammy - loads of luck for ET today  

Wombly - mmmmmmmmm crumpets   with lots of melting butter on I hope    

Sarah (& Wombly if you still want it) - here's another AF dance for you    . C'mon AF WHERE ARE YOU
Can I put in an order for a balloon baby for next March please?  

Hello everyone else too 

Liz
x


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Hey Liz,

No he didn't know about TX this time, I always told him before as I work such long hours and have to ask 'permission' to take time off for appts. This time I booked holiday but told him on Monday that I was BFP but it wasn't going to plan, he was away until this morning but in constant blackerry contact! I was worried as I start a new job in a few weeks and thye were forcing me to work even longer hours which I really didn't want to do in case of being Pregnant.  

How are you doing?


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey girls
Jack and Justp - I really hope tha time is takng the edge of the heartache for you. Am thinking of you both...
Sammy - good luck for ET - I'm very excited for you.... Hope the acupuncture does the trick.
Sam - glad the procedure is out of the way and I'm sure the results will be just fine - these things are usually precautionary.
Belenzinha - what a refreshingly simple story from Norway. I'm so glad they cut rhough all the crap and just spelled it out for you. What a wonderful position to be in. Out of curiosity, how much is it costing you for ICSI there?

Liz and Sarah - re: the lap - it was Miss Al Shabibi - a consultant covering for Kate Panter at Kingston who did it (not Miss Bevan). She is so lovely and I was thrilled to have her treat me. It makes such a difference when someone listens to you and cares. Re: the cyst, my last scan was in May (because I delayed the lap, originally intended for August, after finding out about DH's SA results) hence not being prepared for finding that. Still, I hadn't expected it to have appeared and become so large in just 6 months. I'm just glad its out. Thanks Sarah for your kind words about the endo and IVF - am really hoping you're right - that it bypasses the nasty stuff... 

Wombly - those crumpets sound yummy! I think it may be time to remove myself from the sofa for food....
Good call from Sarah about what we all do for a living.
I'm a HR Business Partner. (Hiring and firing and everything in between in layman's speak . Not very exciting I'm afraid.


Hey to all the other girls. 
Love Jo
x


----------



## Belenzinha (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi All,

It's official, I can't keep up! Just when I think, OK, I know what's going on, I'll do a post filled with personals, then 3-4 pages appear out of nowhere... You lot are chatterboxes!

Can you believe I am still super sleepy since I came back from Norway. It must be the miserable rainy weather...

Sammy,

I hope all goes super well for you today. I'm keeping fingers and toes crossed for your ET today and for the next weeks and hopefully months.  

Sarah,

Event management sounds fabulous!!! The closest I've ever been to organising an event has been my wedding, but it left me so exhausted I wished I'd had professional help. Do you organise conferences, parties, weddings, or something else? 

As for me I trained as an Occupational (MSc) and Organisational Psychologist (PhD) and work as a change management consultant. I am your typical overqualified, can't do much type.   I've been stuck working from home for the last 2 months because I have a yet to be determined viral illness, which means that I am completely exhausted most of the time and my immune system is pants, but I usually work at client sites. In the past I used to travel to all sorts of countries for work but I've now got a new job which sends me to exotic places like Telford, UK!    

Wombly,

I am sooooo envious, 4 crumpets?!!!! You go girl!!! Can't remember when was the last time I had one of those; oh, I know, Easter! I love warm crumpets with melting butter on them but wheat makes me wheezy so can't do those. Plus, I'm on the no dairy, no wheat, no caffeine, no sugar diet until my Gynae appointment next month - I don't want to be turned away from NHS treatment on the grounds that I've exceeded their precious 29 BMI nonsense! Hmmm, but I'd murder a crumpet, and the choccies you put at the back of the cupboard too!!!  

BTW, Sarah & Wombly, has the witch arrived yet?


Sam,

Many congratulations, 15 years, well done!!!!! Sounds really lovely. The only relationship I've ever had that lasted for that long is my relationship with my bank!!!! ;-) You are an inspiration. I am keeping my fingers crossed that your op results are all clear. Did you enjoy the trick or treating last week? Sorry it's been a while, I know but as you know, you lot are like a run away train, impossible to catch!

By the way Sam, you have my dream job. There's nothing I'd like more than to be a mummy to 3 little terrors and nothing else. I'd be so happy if I got my dream... You are so lucky! Enjoy every minute of it.

Jackeen,

I am sooo sorry to hear you've got an insensitive boss, they are the worst kind. It doesn't sound like a healthy place for you right now. Can you not take sick leave? I read somewhere that if you've been pg (even for a little bit) then you're entitled to some leave. I can't quite remember where I read it but I'll dig it up. I do hope you manage to overcome this sad time. It is just awful when you think your dreams are finally coming true only to have the rug pulled from under your feet in a nanosecond. I know there is nothing I can do or say that will make you feel better, but please know that you are in my thoughts and prayers.

JustP,

I am so very sorry about your BFN. How are you feeling? I do hope you can find the strength to have another go some time in the near future. Do let me know if you'd like me to tell you more about having treatment in Norway. They are a lovely bunch there; and like I said earlier: treatment is a lot cheaper, just as good or better, and there are no waiting lists. You tell them when you want to do treatment, and they'll fit you in. But anyway, you let me know when you're ready, I suspect you're probably not even thinking about that now. 

Have a question for you, as I'm a complete foreigner, who is Calamity Jane?!  

Liz,

I know you asked ages ago but as you know it's been hectic and sleepy at my end. No, DH doesn't quite get a Latin bashing, but he does get a good telling off when he does something to annoy me (which of course doesn't take much as I've got a short fuse) or when I have an atrocious case of PMT (so every month really!)... I'm just a bit fiery; but that's OK, he likes me that way. He's Norwegian you see, so very cool, calm and collected. He needs me to add a bit of spice to the mix  

How's baby marvin doing? Is your tummy getting huge now? Sorry, I've no idea how things work in the tummy growth department. 

Oh, one more question, what's with the bubbles? Did I miss something?

Tanya,

You must be so excited about your Maternity leave. I hope you get to enjoy every day. Have you got the nursery ready or are you waiting for your DP/H to get on with it?

LouDemi,

What's a tiger moth?

Joy56,

Thank you very much for the good wishes. Norway was great. The best place to go away for treatment; highly recommended.

BeeBee,

Welcome to our thread. How's your 2ww coming along?



I'm sure I've missed someone, if so, I apologise. I tried to catch up last night but kept falling asleep. I think I was on page 17 of the previous thread so I'm sure I've missed a chapter here.

Hope you are all very well. 

Wishing you all the best and sending you lots of baby dust

B


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Almost lost you all again! I saw the new thread link from Dakota but then forgot about it and wondered why everyone was being so quiet! 

Jack, I too left work early yesterday around 1.30 because I was in such a state. I kept crying at everything and realised that I was falling apart at the seams! I went home and curled up watching TV and spending the rest of the evening crying my eyes out. I think it has helped me a lot. I wanted to stay at home today too but my assistant is off today and tomorrow so I had to come in to work on something urgent. Can you have another chocolate digestive for me? I'm sending you lots of   . Get under the duvet and snuggle up and watch something happy that makes you cry again. I truly believe that crying washes away lots of pain.

Sammy, thinking of you right now honey and sending lots of snuggly sticky vibes your way! Take it easy and relax lots and enjoy being PUPO!!

Sarah, thanks for your PM, I've since replied. I forgot to say though how fantastic you have a sideline as a balloon decorator! I'm so impressed! And an event management company too! My job is quite difficult to describe and it's not one I planned to do. I kind of fell in to it and I've just never bothered to change it. It says on my business card 'Senior Project Coordinator' but I basically do everything and anything. I've worked to the same directors for a very long time (20+ years) so I know almost every corner of the business which makes me an extremely hassled person! They've had a few businesses too so it's like I've had 10 different jobs along the way!

Liz, thanks for your words. I too don't know what I would have done without your advice and help along the way! 

Wombly, thanks for your PM. MMmmmm FOUR crumpets!  When I read that, it reminded me of 'Four Candles' sketch. I quickly looked up the link (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qu9MptWyCB and it made me laugh as it always does!

Samia, wow 15 years!! Congratulations honey!! Glad to hear the op went well.  that the results will be okay (which I'm sure they will be).

Jo, hoping you are feeling okay and relaxing still after your lap. Make sure you take things easy.

Belenzinha, thanks for the updates. I'd love to chat to you about Norway sometime, out of curiosity more than anything. Are you coming on the 19th? (sorry but I can't remember anything right now). Calamity Jane is a very old Western/musical with Doris Day as the main character. If you click this link here is a sample of one of the scenes 



 and there's a write up here http://www.dorisday.net/calamity_jane.html  *sings Windy City*

Lots of love and   to everyone else too.
JustP xx

/links


----------



## Belenzinha (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi All,

I'm writing today off; I just feel exhausted and keep falling asleep at my work laptop. It's not so awful when I'm on the personal laptop though! 

So I thought I'd tell you a bit more about Norway, and hope you find it useful.

In Norway people are entitled to 3 fully paid lots of treatment on their NHS. Their waiting lists are short; usually 5-6 months. Because their NHS provision is so good there aren't that many private clinics there and it is not treated as big business. One of the few private clinics and the only one in Western Norway is Hausken Klinikk. This clinic is ran by Mr Jon Hausken, a consultant gynaecologist and fertility specialist. He is actually registered with the UK's General Medical Council.

Hausken Klinikk is located in Haugesund, a small town in Western Norway. There are cheap direct flights to Haugesund with Ryan Air from Stanstead airport, and there are also many other ways of getting to Haugesund. For example via Stavanger, which is about 50 miles from Haugesund (there are cheap direct flights from Gatwick to Stavanger with Norwegian Airlines).

Because British couples normally have to do two trips for their treatment, and they have the added cost of staying over there (the clinic has a deal with the local SAS Radisson hotel, so it's usually not too expensive to live there for a week), Hausken Klinikk has a special price for people travelling from Britain. We are paying about £1900 for ICSI. This includes a very thorough first consultation, with scan, Semen Analysis, and blood tests and then the IVF + ICSI.

You can choose to buy your drugs in Norway if you want, or you can get them from the UK. There's a pharmacy just outside of Birmingham that sells all the drugs very cheaply as they have a deal with Mr Hausken.

So far all the people I've talked to about treatment in Norway have loved the experience regardless of the outcome. They actually have some very good stats to go with their lovely staff and sympathetic treatment of patients.

You can find very useful information about the practicalities on having treatment in Norway on the following links:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=119953.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=352.0

http://www.repromed.co.uk/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=2564&PN=1&TPN=89

Now, I'd say that the best thing about doing treatment in Norway appart from all of the above is that the country is absolutely stunning. It is one of those places that you must see at least once in your life.

Let me know if you have any more questions

Oh, I almost forgot, here's the link for the clinic:

http://www.ivfhausken.no/

Lots of love

B

/links


----------



## sammy73 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi there

I had my ET today - have to little embies on board.  Amazing!!  We decided to call them Spottie and Dottie(DH says he could only see a spot on the scan).  He went with me and was sooo sweet.  Cooked me a lovely butternut soup.

Now I have to remain calm and try and forget about it - as if!!  They did say to us that the embies did not develop as they would have wanted but they are sure they will catvh up.   only - no negative thoughts.  

Good luck to everyone and thanks for all the well wished.



Bye 
Sammy


----------



## Belenzinha (Oct 5, 2008)

Sammy,

Many, many congratulations. Well done on your two little passengers. Now you try to relax and just think lots of positive thoughts. I'll be       for you and sending you lots of       .

'm thinking of you

Lots of love

B


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Sammy loads of                                                                                                                                     ​
Sam


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Sammy - congratulations on being PUPO!!! Loads of                  heading your way!!

Belezinha - thanks for all the info on Norway sounds really interesting - I may even consider going there next  - it sounds like you're in good hands

JustP - glad you have been having a good cry - you made me   when you lost our thread - just like Samia did last time! 

JAckeen - you work sounds like a bit of a nightmare - sorry you're boss isn't more understanding  

I don't think the crumpets did me much good last night have had a bit of an upset tummy since  - good job DH wasn't here  Although he has just come back from Dublin so better give him some attention  

Night girls - Wombly x


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Hello All

Just a really quick one as I have been out of the office all day at a very long (and boring) meeting.

Just wanted to say WOOOOHOOOO! to Sammy and lots of  
                                     
to you honey and Spotty and Dottie (fab names by the way!)
Rest lots and think of lovely happy things! (we all know that it's easier said than done of course!!) 
Best wishes
JustP xxx


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

A quickie from me Sammy - well done and again loads of positive vibes    from me for your two little embies. Try and keep relaxed (and distracted if it helps). You will be in my thoughts
Lots of love to you and all the other girls
Have fab weekends
Lots of love
jo
x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Sammy

HUGE congratulations for having Spottie and Dottie back on board (those names will stick you know!). I hope you're having a lovely chilled weekend.
    

Hope everyone else has lovely weekends planned too - despite the very pants weather!

Liz
xxx


----------



## bee bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Well maybe it's true this is a lucky thread.  I got a BFP on Thursday.   I'm just    that I have a keeper.  QM's also confrimed my blood test.  Still in shock, never thought this would happen to me, after so long of trying!  Couldn't stop crying and shaking when I found out.  Rang my GP to tell her my news and she said "Don't get your hopes up too much, it's still early days"!!! Felt a bit sad after that, I know I still have a long way to go!!

Sammy congratulations on your ET   that you get some good news in 2 weeks   

Hope everyone else is doing good.  Looks like we're having another rainy weekend.

Thanks all you girls, you really helped me survive my 2ww Lots of    for you all.

Bee xxxxxxx


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Bee - that's just amazing news!!!!!! Well done you.
You're an inspiration to us. Congratulations. Its always wonderful to hear success stories so we can all imagine when it will be our own turn. So thrilled that you are so happy. Don;t let your docs comments get you down. Positive thinking can be so powerful. Enjoy every second and I will be praying for it to stick 
XXXX


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Congratulation Bee. You must be over the moon... Will keep everything crossed for you - enjoy!

Sammy - hope the 2ww isn't going too slowly and that you're taking it nice and easy?

Belenzinha - thanks for the info about Norway. I love Norway and I will definitely consider it if this one doesn't work out.

Liz - how's your loft extension progressing? You tired of it yet?!!

JustP and Jackeen - hope you're both OK? 

Hi to everyone else - Wombly, Lou, Sam, Clarabel, Tanya, Anna and anyone I've forgotten.

Sorry for the short note but AF arrived with a vengeance yesterday and I'm currently only comfortable in the foetal position. I have pretty painful AFs anyway but they're always twice as bad after tx. Have to go to Hammersmith for a scan, bloods and semen sample on Tuesday but have just read that the Xmas cut off for tx at Hammersmith is that day 1 has to be by 4th December so looks like we'll be starting in January now which is annoying but maybe better than testing on Christmas Day?!

Here's the updated list of people meeting up on 19th November at the Albany in Thames Ditton from 6.30pm onwards...

*People who've replied:*
Liz - Surbiton
Sarah - Sunbury
Sam - Worcester Park, depends on the girls and how much milk Sam can express!!! 
Tanya - Shepperton
Wombly/Cara - Epsom/Godalming
Jo - Teddington, but Wednesday in Ewell could be a problem as no car
JustP - Ashford 
Belenzinha - Ewell
Clarabel - St Margarets
Lou - Wimbledon
Anna F - Walton

*People who haven't replied:*
Toffeecat -
Grazia - 
WendyP -
Eden -
Daffodil - 
Bee -

*People who probably can't make it:*
Jackeen - started a new job so probably not able to make it
Sammy - Hampton - working late so can't make it

If anyone wants to come who's not on the list please put yourselves on it and post it on the thread.

I'm off to lie on the sofa and watch crappy telly!

Have a nice weekend girls.

Sarah x


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi there

I am a newby. At Queen Marys for 1st IVF attempt, with egg collection on Monday! EEEKK


You girls have kept me going over recent weeks but it has taken me a while to pluck up the courage to post! So bare with me while I get the hang of it-  

I have read all the threads but I do get confused as to how to go straight to this blog and not through the whole site! I am sure I will get the hang of it! I have to have something to keep my busy over the next week or so, as I am not best known for taking it easy!

Is anyone else at the egg collection stage? What should I expect?

Looking forward to speaking to you all.


Kindest 

Didi


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Welcome Domenica

Good luck with ec on Monday.  It'll be fine and you get to meet a chatty nurse who gives you lots of tea and sandwiches afterwards which make you feel heaps better!!  Expect to feel a bit groggy for a while after (the drugs usually send me in to la la land - ask Liz who had the misfortune to be in the bed opposite me when I wouldn't stop yapping!!) and then you'll probably get some period type pains for the rest of the evening.  You just need to take it easy and recover so you're good and strong for ET.  Nothing to worry about.  Ask Sammy - she's had it most recently so it will be fresh in her memory!

Go to the bottom of this page and click on Notify and then every time someone posts something new on this thread you'll be sent an email with a link which will bring you straight to us!

I noticed that you're in Thames Ditton.  We're getting together at The Albany on the 19th November.  Would be great if you could join us? 

Speak very soon.

Sarah x


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks Sarah,

I would love to come on the 19th, the Albany is a short stroll from my house.

Thanks for the advise on how this blog works - all new to me! 

It is such a relief to speak to women in the same boat. All friends and family got pregnant at the drop of a hat and really dont get it! DH tries to be supportive but run a marketing agency and so its hard for it with me being absent so much recently.

Looking forward to meeting you all

Didi


----------



## Belenzinha (Oct 5, 2008)

Bee Bee, 

MANY CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! Truly delighted for you!!!!! Just ignore the GP; they think they're doing you a favour by saying things like that. What do they know?! You just stay positive and try to keep calm and just enjoy every day as it comes. We're all rooting for you here         

Domenica,

Welcome to the QM thread, you'll find a lovely bunch of people here all very happy to share experiences and lots of advice. Good luck for your EC and ET. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you (and toes, and arms, and legs, and everything else that is 'crossable'!). Don't worry about your DH and friends not quite getting it; no-one other than women who are going through the same situation as you truly understands what it feels like. You come talk to us and you'll see how this journey suddenly doesn't feel so lonely anymore. 

Everyone else,

Sorry, not many personals tonight; I'm absolutely shattered! I just drove to Tamworth and Stafford and back. To Stafford to go meet my friend's newborn baby girl (she's adorable; I had to really hold my tears in), and to Tamworth to the super famous FAZELEY PHARMACY to buy all my treatment drugs. Yippeee!!!!! It was well worth the trip (they're so much cheaper if you get them from there). I'll start injecting in a few days... Oh, the joy of stabbing myself 3 times a day. Just can't wait!  

Can you believe a met a fellow Fertility Friend at the pharmacy in Tamworth?!!!! She's a fellow Norway Treatment thread contributor. She'd travelled from Manchester to get her drugs there! The world is quite small...  

I hope you're enjoying a lovely weekend in spite of the absolutely horrid weather.

Lots of love and bucket loads of baby dust

B


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Girls

Beebee - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!     you must be so happy - was this your first tx (I can't remember if you said  ), as the other girls said try not to worry about your GP, they have to say things like that 

Domenica - hello & welcome - wow EC on Monday!! How are you feeling? I guess you did your trigger shot last night - how was that? I found EC very straight forward and I had a lunch box with sandwiches, apple juice and a little cake, all very nice, oh and loads & loads of tea!! good luck!! Will be nice meet you on 19th when you'll be PUPO!!! (pregnant until proven otherwise). Also - once you posted on this thread then you can get to any new replies by clicking on 'show new replies to your posts' at the top right 

SarahTM - I didn't know you & Liz had EC at the same time before  how funny! With so much going on and leading up to Christmas you're probably better off doing in Jan? You could go skiing before hand?!?!?! Sorry your AF is being such a  I hope she eases off soon - so not looking forward to mine - hope you've got lots of chocolate in  

JustP - hi  - how are you doing?

Sammy - how are you & Spottie & Dottie?  

Jackeen - hope you're okay 

Hi to Belezinha, Liz, Samia, Joy and everyone else. Watched Iron Man last night with a chinese take-away and a packet of Cadbury's Shots (mmm recommended) as still don't want to leave Monte (pup) as he had the chop on Friday so has been feeling a bit sorry for himself  but he seems to be full of springiness again today 

Wombly x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey Wombly, Liz was having a lap or a cyst aspiration I think while I was in for ec. We got talking and I told her to come on this thread - must have been last September or so?

AF really is a humdinger and I'm trying to work out whether I can go for a 5 mile walk this afternoon, without any toilet facilities en route!! Hope yours isn't as bad!

It's dh's 40th in December and I'm toying with the idea of getting him a puppy. What flavour is yours Wombly? Of course if I go down that route then there'll be no ski holidays for us for a while as I'm not sure we have many friends or family who would volunteer to look after a puppy for a week for us and kennels are expensive aren't they? Maybe I should just take him away skiing instead?!!

Belenzinha - is Fazeley much cheaper than any other pharmacy then? Our GP has a policy whereby they fund two lots of IVF drugs for their patients. They funded our first IVF and then we've paid our own drugs for FET so I'm hoping they'll fund our next drugs which will be a great help. Apparently a few GPs offer this which I only found out from reading a thread on here.
Good luck with the injections - how exciting that you're on the road - will keep everything crossed for a fab Xmas for you... 

Domenica - you're on the list for 19th. We have table 30 booked from 6.30pm (it's gonna be a squeeze girls!!) under the name Sarah. Here's the updated list:

*People who've replied:*
Liz - Surbiton
Sarah - Sunbury
Sam - Worcester Park, depends on the girls and how much milk Sam can express!!! 
Tanya - Shepperton
Wombly/Cara - Epsom/Godalming
Jo - Teddington, but Wednesday in Ewell could be a problem as no car
JustP - Ashford 
Belenzinha - Ewell
Clarabel - St Margarets
Lou - Wimbledon
Anna F - Walton
Domenica - Thames Ditton

*People who haven't replied:*
Toffeecat -
Grazia - 
WendyP -
Eden -
Daffodil - 
Bee -

*People who probably can't make it:*
Jackeen - started a new job so probably not able to make it
Sammy - Hampton - working late so can't make it

Hi to everyone else.

Gotta go and get my lazy lump of a dh out of bed 'cos it'll be getting dark soon!!

Speak soon girls

Sarah x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Sarah - wow your DH was still in bed at 11.24!?! If your AF is really bad I wouldn't bother with the walk (only my opinion!) it wouldn't be very comfortable without any toilet facilities. My pup is a choc lab - he's gorgeous and really is our substitute child - I'm sure our friends get fed up of us talking about him  - it is good practice though as you have to keep getting up for the first week or month (depending on how they progress with toilet training) and I would deffo recommend getting a crate. What sort of dog are you thinking of?

Just been out for Sunday lunch so feeling like fat bloater again.....ready for some zzzzz's on the sofa  

Wombly x


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi everyone

You are all so lovely and  I can't wait to meet you all on the 19th.

Just been at a friend's wedding at the Petersham. It's funny watching everybody drunk on champagne, talking rubbish and me standing there stone cold sober. I have even had my DH on water to ensure his sperm swim straight tomorrow!! 
Met this woman, I had never met before, who gave me a blow by blow account of her 3 births and a recount of how awful life with 3 kids was!!  GRRRR To be honest I feel sorry for the kids with a miserable mother like that! 
Then minutes later, I met the brides sister in law who had 2 gorgeous IVF children. She was just so happy and blessed to have them, It gave me hope I can tell you!  

Trying to chill out before tommorow. I am not concerned about the EC procedure, having had too many "laps" recently but more about the outcome. I am concerned that I won't make it to ET, as I have few eggs( I didn't stimulate well). I have miscarried many times at 4-5 weeks and fear the problem may be with my eggs. Anyway, staying positive. I even have my husband doing positive visualisation with me! I think he thinks I'm mad and is humouring me! 

Anyway, I have taken a week off work- something I never do and told my staff to contact me on pain of death! 
I have bought a shop load of crappy magazines, and intend to work my way through the Girls Night In "pay for view" film section! The house is a tip and it's staying that way.

So, I am keeping my fingers crossed that I will have 1 viable embryo to implant later this week. 

Bee Bee- many congrats it's fabulous news. Ignore the GP. What do they know really about OBGYN? They are pretty useless on the whole. I know mine has been. You have got this far and it's great news. 

Sammy- I hope the 2ww is not too unbearable. I know I sound barking mad but I have had a lot of healing recently. They say visualisation really works! I am thinking of you. 

Belezinha -good luck with the meds. Get plenty of rest and let your DH look after you.

Wombly- thanks for the kind words and looking forward to seeing you  on the 19th

Jackeen- Fitting IVF in around work is a total nightmare, I know. See if they can let you work more at home. I would be haapy for staff to do that. If they are totally inflexible, how possible would it be to move jobs? 


Sarah- I really feel for you. Bad periods are horrible. I hope you feel better soon

I am sure I have forgotten people but it will take me a while to get the hang of this! Bare with me!

I will email after EC.

Have a good week everyone.

D


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

Domenica welcome to the thread and the best of luck for EC  

Congratulations Beebee  

Sammy Congrats on being PUPO  

JustP and Jackeen I hope you are both doing ok  

Sarah I hope the AF pains have eased off, how are you getting on with your mission to gold status?

Belezinha Good luck with starting stabbing 

Wombly You can't beat and yummy Sunday lunch

Hi Sam and Liz How are you ladies doing?

Sorry to all that I have missed it was not intentional 

I had a very busy first wk of maternity leave I'm hoping this week I chill out a bit!

Tanya x


----------



## Belenzinha (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi All,

This post is unashamedly "me, me". I have a quick question for you more experienced Fertility Friends. Can anyone tell me what is the best way to avoid injection-related bruising? I think I mentioned earlier that I was planning on keeping my NHS appointment with the GYN consultant; just in case treatment in Norway doesn't work. Now, I'll be mid way through my stims when I go there, and it'd be nice if I could actually hide this tx cycle from her. Is there anything I can do to avoid bruising? Or failing that, anyone know of some tummy make up I could use?

Or am I being naive and there's no hope in hell of hiding tx from anyone?  

Gotta go to bed now. Bit sleepy. 

BTW, did my trial drive to the Albany - it's a bit difficult to get there 'coz there's so many pretty little streets in Thames Ditton, but I feel better having driven there at least once.

See you all very soon!!!

xxx B


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Morning all – sorry I’ve been incommunicado over the weekend but we moved everything out of our home office in preparation for the loft works and then I realised I didn’t have a long enough cable for the internet! Doh!  

WOW – amazing how many new people are now on this thread, but I’m afraid you’ll have to bear with me as my brain cells are diminishing rapidly these days so I may not remember who’s who!  

Sammy – how’s it all going on the 2ww? I hope you’re doing all those positive visualisation exercises.    

Bee – OMG HUGE congratulations on getting that BFP.  
So that bleed was implantation bleeding after all. Do you have a date for going back to QM’s for your viability scan? Were Julie or Katie over the moon?
As the others say, ignore your GP as they always seem to be reiterating that it’s early days. Just try and enjoy every day of it (and maybe not do quite as many HPT’s as I did!)

Jo – sorry luvvie but I can’t remember now where you are with your tx plan – are you now waiting for a follow up following your lap?

Sarah – poor you having yet another AF from hell. I say eat as much chocolate as you can get down your neck.  
If you get DH a puppy for his 40th, please can I come and play with it (the puppy NOT DH  )

Didi – hello and welcome to the QM’s thread. Yes it is very hidden away on the board but I just use my internet history to go back to the pages. Just realised that you’re actually in having EC today so you won’t be reading this until later! I hope that it all goes fantastically well and you get lots of juicy ripe eggies.    

Bel – how spooky meeting your fellow clinic buddy at the pharmacy in Tamworth. It really is a small world. What are the injections for Bel? Downregging or Stimming? We only injected for stimming and I had an autoinjector into the thigh, which didn’t really leave any bruises.

Wombly – I was having a big fat cyst aspirated the same day as Sarah was having EC, so I think my EC was about 2 weeks later, as I had my first stimming injection immediately afterwards. I think I was talking as much rubbish as Sarah was - verbal diarrhoea reigned supreme that morning!  
Bless poor Monte – was he hobbling around everywhere.

JustP & Jack – how are you both feeling (stupid question I know – sorry!)  

Tanya – are you spending all your time now catching up with everyone? Is everything at home all plumped and fluffed and prepared for Jessica’s arrival? I can’t believe that you have just under 7 weeks left!  

Sam – so did you have a very loved up anniversary last week?   How’s the sleep routine going with Keira now?

Now I know I’ve forgotten people like Daffodil, Meadey, Lou, Clarabel etc but you know you’re not really forgotten!  

Well Marvin played ball this weekend and FINALLY stayed put long enough for DH to feel him/her kicking! Marvin was very quiet all day yesterday but I think he/she may have been concentrating on having growth spurt as I currently have a big, hard bump and I’m not sure where that came from. Luckily it now looks like a pg bump rather than a ‘who ate all the pies’ bump!  

Liz
x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Girls

Liz - glad your bump has now turned prgncy bump instead of pie bump!  Monte isn't too bad, he was wimpering a lot & I phoned the vet and she basically said he was being a woos!! Its not very nice to look at though, yuk, looks quite painful  DH has been blaming me all w/end saying he regrets it now  but I did point out we only had it done because we were in joint agreement & it could probably save his life, blah blah blah - he just wants to blame me so he doesn't feel so guilty about causing Monte discomfort 

Sarah - think my AF was stalking yours as I just got mine this morning - it was 11 days late - is that how late yours was?!? So it looks like I can either D/R at the end of Dec or end of Jan so think I'm going to go for Jan so I can enjoy my skiing! 

Sorry its only a quick one - better go as boss is back - Wombly x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Wow Wombly - we're twins!!  Mine was exactly 11 days late!!  Watch out 'cos mine was a horror!  Feeling better now but had two days where I wanted to curl up in a ball.  Would have helped if I could've necked some Nurofen but trying to refrain from putting toxins in my body (except for the crate loads of chocolate I've been eating  ) so I suffered through it!  Not sure if I'll be going in December or January yet...  DH always had dogs until he met me!  We got two cats 'cos I'm really scared of the commitment of having to get home for a dog but now for some reason I seem to be coming round to the idea.  He had a black lab before I met him but I'm not sure what we'd get now.  One minute I think it's a great idea, the next I think it's a terrible idea!  Just can't decide what to do and I have just one month to work it out!  And yes dh was still in bed at that time - what a lazy lump eh?!!  

Belenzinha - I've done injections in the tummy and in the leg and sometimes they bruise and sometimes they don't - not sure why this is.  Quite honestly I don't think they're going to inspect you though and if they did spot a bruise just tell them you're a judo fighter or something?!!!  I really wouldn't worry about being found out 'cos you're within your right to an IVF cycle having had one private tx and if you're just going for your inital consultation they probably won't even mention it.

Domenica - hope the EC went fabulously, that you have a good batch of juicy eggs and that dh is pampering you?

Liz - hooray for the baby bump - now you really can eat all the pies without worrying!!  Hope the loft extension is a breeze.  Don't offer to come and play with puppy or you might be looking after him while dh and I go on holiday?!!  

JustP - hope you're OK and taking a bit of time out to reenergise.  xxx

Jack - you too.  Hope you're doing ok?

Hi to everyone else.  Can't stop 'cos I have lots to do and am in Hammersmith for tests tomorrow before driving to The Bridge to collect our frosties to take to Hammersmith so we don't have to pay twice for storage like we did this year!  

Speak soon.

Sarah xx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

P.S.  have decided to stay here if you don't mind?! 

Pretty please with cherries on top?!  

Sarah x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

I 'spose so Sarah - oh go on then!  

Liz
x


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

Hum should I asked that at some point 

Liz I'm glad the bump/Marvin is coming along  Got lots of cleaning/nesting to do around the house before Jessica's arrival. Do you have a date yet for maternity leave?

Sarah Good luck tomorrow 

Bel Some people say putting an ice cube on before injecting can stop bruising but I never tried it, good luck 

Wombly I hope your AF goes quickly 

Looking forward to the meet up 

Tanya


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi girls
Hope you're all doing really well despite this sh!tty day.
I decided not to go back to work today. Am almost better but I figured I wanted to optimise the healing so that I'm completely good condition ready for treatment.

Sarah - sorry your AF was sooo bad. It seems to be that the one after tx is the worst - Wombly - I hope yours isn't as bad. I'm not sure whether to expect my AF as normal after the lap or whether it will mess with the hormones. 

I'm pleased you girls are waiting till Jan. I think I will have to wait till Jan too as I haven't even had the Hammersmith appointment yet (although they tell me once you've had your appt you can move quite quickly) Judging from what you said though Sarah, they do seem to have a cut off... Are there any tests over and above the FSH, Rubella, HIV, Hep B and Hep C, that I should expect Hammersmith to want me to have Sarah?

I'm very jealous of your pup Wombly. Sounds so cute. I would love a puppy but then my DH reminds me that they need walking and letting out for a wee and I reconsider.... I'm too lazy!

Liz - loving the fact that you have your proper baby bump now. I saw my friend the other evening who is about the same stage as you and I couldn;t believehow much her shape had changed in the space of just a couple of weeks. I bet you're very proud  Glad Marvin played ball for your DH - that must've been a really special moment for you both... Don;t know how you're coping with your loft. We had a big extension built last chrsitmas and it was the pits. I hope you've managed to protect some sacred space. My advice, even when it seems like its not worth cleaning because there's dust everywhere, it IS worth it...

Didi - I hope egg collection went ok for you today and that you're taking it easy... I'm a fellow endo sufferer (advanced stage 3) Would be really interested to hear anything the consultant has said to you about how that might affect your chances?

Sammy - hope that 2ww isn't too stressful.

JustP and Jack- hope you're hanging in there.

Bel - don't worry too much about the bruising. i can't imagine they'll examine you either. And you've got me really interested in the whole Norway thing. Have been reading lots about it. The cost factor is a huge draw.... Hope those injections aren't too painful...

Tanya - hope this week is a bit more peaceful for you. Enjoy every minute!


To all the other girls. Hope all is good with you and looking forward to seeing you on 19th 
Love 
Jo
x


----------



## sammy73 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi girls

Just a quick one.  I've been doing fine - not too stressed out yet.  I was so glad to get out of the house today.  My DH kept me a prisoner since EC on Thursday.  I was not allowed to do a thing - was even sent to my room on Saturday as I got too excited watching the rugby.  I either had to go and have a lie down or he would switch the TV off.  Could not do it to him - he loves his sports.  He's been cooking and cleaning the whole weekend - so today I had to get back to doing a few things - so I ended up going to Kingston.  Was lovely to be out.

Praying for Spottie and Dottie to stick!!!  

How are the rest of you girls doing??

Have a nice evening.

Love
Sammy


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

My god

All these posts in one day!

Sam- I was diagnosed with endo stage 2 shortly before my wedding in 2005. I had problems for years but been continually fobbed off.

I had lazer surgery in May 2005 and went on to TTC although was somewhat lazy about it( I had a board director job and worked long hours and thought I had time on my side!)

I was put under Queen Mays in early 2006 and put on the IVF NHS waiting list. I then went on and got pregnant, many times in late 2006  and 2007 ( read Zita West book and used ovulation kits) but each time lost at 4-5 weeks. 

I then went under investigation for recurrent miscarriages in Jan 08, at Queen Mary's. The same time my NHS funding came through for IVF!!

They found severe hypo thyroidism, which I am now medicated for and saw that the endo had returned, but no reasons for recurrent miscarriage. In this time FSH rose from 8 to 12! GRRRR making me no longer eligible for funding!!

So, I was sent for more lazer surgery in April 08. I was told, I could not have got pregnant as endo now stage 4 and very bad. However, HPT's pretty accurate, so a mystery and proves that doctors not 100% accurate.

I went on to try naturally again but this time no joy. Weird! 

So, I was due to start IVF in Sept but got pregnant just before I was due to start! Only lasted a few days and told to wait another cycle before downregging again. So,  finally here we are 3 years later.!!

So, to your point re endo. I know lots of women who have been successful with IVF and have endo. In fact, IVF is perfect for endo. I am not a good test case as I had other things going on. The stats for endo and IVF are very very positive.

The best advise I can give you is, if you get nowhere find another consultant! I went to 6 gynaes before I was diagnosed in 2005, as no one believed there was anything wrong. Generally, the medical profession is pretty much incompetant when it comes to endo. Especially GP's.
Dr Kalu at Queen Marys is an endo specialist and very good. They are few and far between I can tell you!

IVF means the fallopian tubes are bipassed and so really works with endo sufferers. Plus, downregging is great therapy. I felt 1000% better than normal as my natural cycles are so horrific. 

My DH friend's wife has stage 4 endo and got pregnant on 2nd round of IVF and has a beautiful baby boy. She then went on to get pregnant naturally 2 months after the birth.! The doctors had said this would never happen! 

This cycle of IVF I have been on a detox, cut out coffee, alcohol and done lots of healing and acupunture. Only time will tell if it's worked! I do believe stress has a part to play with endo or infertlility in general. I always seem to fall pregnant on holiday or that might be because I have time for Sex!!

So, you will get pregnant. Dont let others tell you otherwise!


_______________

EC today,  I found quite stressful. We got 4 eggs, which is 2 more than they found on Friday. Not great, but better than none. Katie came to tell me personally, as she knew how worried I had been. She said, " it just takes one !" which made me feel better!
I am waiting to hear if I have any viable embryos tomorrow.

_____________________

Liz, can't wait to see baby bump. 


B, you can try Arnica. Having said that if you are fair, you will bruise a little bit. I suspect they won't check anyway.

Wombles and Sarah, hope you are feeling better?

Sammy, hang in there, saying prayers for you.

Sarah, Good luck tomorrow

Tanya, 7 weeks to go how exciting. Shes a cutie thats for sure.

Bee hope you are taking it easy. When is your 1st scan?


I am sure I have forgotten people. Really sorry if I have.

Oh and PS asked for very large doze of sedation today, so not sure this post will make sense!


LOL
didi


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

Didi I hope you are not sore today and the call went well today  Just to let you know I had frozen egg trans this time round with four frosties but only one made it through the thaw and was put back resulting in where I am today so as they said to you, it does only take one     Good luck  

Jo I hope you get the app for Hammersmith through soon and you ladies can all be cycle buddies   

Sammy   Spottie and Dottie  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Morning again!

Wombly – hope Monte is feeling perkier today! I also hope that your AF isn’t as bad as Sarah’s is – as that one sounds awful!
Definitely sounds like a good plan to defer downregging until January so you get maximum enjoyment out of your ski trip!

Sarah – I know exactly what you mean about not wanting to put toxins in your body. I feel like I’ve been on various drugs for years (probably because I have  ), so it’s so nice not to be taking anything now.
So any more thoughts on the puppy for DH? Can you get a Dalmatian or a Weimaraner please, as I’m rather partial to those  .

Sammy – how’s the 2ww going? Glad to hear you managed to escape but you know that DH is only doing it because he loves you.    

Tanya – no, have no date for maternity leave but it’s kind of irrelevant as I’m self employed so I’m just going to see how it goes. We’ll network the home computer to the office so I can still do stuff here and there if I’m too pooped to come into work – well that’s the idea at the moment!
I bet you can’t believe that you’re on maternity leave now, can you?

Jo – I don’t blame you one bit for not going back to work – it was pants weather yesterday wasn’t it?
We too have had a major extension built on our house before, so know how disruptive the works are (think that’s why we’re dreading it so much!)

Didi – sorry to hear that you’ve really been through it! Great news that they collected 4 eggs yesterday. Fingers & toes crossed that they fertilise well and then romp away on the dividing front! Oh and Katie’s right – it does only take one!
    

So are we going to have a secret Hammersmith thread hidden away in our QM’s thread?  

Hello to everyone else I’ve missed – post soon won’t you!

Liz
x


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

I guess you'll try and work as close to the birth as possible! Sending bump rubs to Marvin


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Aw thanks Tanya - bump rubs back to Jessica (only I can't find that icon  )

Liz
x


----------



## Clarabel* (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi everyone

Sorry it’s been a while since my last post.. I don’t even have a valid excuse!!  

Can’t believe how much has been happening.. took me hours to catch up with everyone   

JustP and Jack, I was so so sorry to read your news..  Hope time is helping a little and you are both feeling a bit better   

Sammy, hope all is going well on the 2ww and you’re not slowly going totally  ! Sending you loads    for the coming days and weeks and months!!  

Bee, many congratulations on your BFP!! Hope all is going well    Have you got a date for you 7 week scan yet? 

Bel, hope you’re doing ok with the injections.. when are you going back to Norway? For EC I’m guessing??..

Tanya, you can make us all green with envy and tell us how much are you enjoying being on maternity leave!!   
I still have a long while to go but I’ve already started counting!! So much political [email protected] going on at work, thank god I have next year and our new arrival to look forward to! Helps put things into perspective really!!

Liz, can’t wait to see your baby bump! Mine is still very much like a spare tyre aka pie bump!!  

Sarah, Jo, Wombly, if I’ve got that right (and please forgive me if I got myself mixed up!) you will all be going through treatment in Jan?! Woohoo! bring on 2009 and loads of BFPs all around !!  

Domenica, welcome to this thread! Hope you had some great news today following EC yesterday!! Sending you loads of   

Sam, hope you and family are all doing great!  

Hi to all the ones I’ve missed out, hope you’re all well and are keeping warm in this chilly weather..

Cx


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi All 

I'm going back to work today had four days off and am dreading it, had my blood tests yesterday for NK cells, it took two nurses, one senior doctor and 5 attempts to get a vein, they had to use my hand in the end what a nightmare.  I've emailed the doctor for the results on Friday and then I can think about the next stage. 

Didi, 4 eggs is brilliant, three is my maximum to date (5 attempts) and I've been BFP twice.  Try not to worry, it's the quality that counts, lots of ladies have high number and only a few embroy's so try to keep your PMA, good luck for the call today!

Liz, yipee... a baby bump, my goodness you must be thrilled.

Domenica, I agree with you about the endo.  It's a nightmare to diagnose and then treat, I was told to consider having my womb removed before I was 30.  Luckily I discharged myself from there! 

Sammy, good luck for the 2ww.

Bee congratulations

JustP how are you doing honey

SarahTM, I hope AF has eased up a bit, did the walk help?  

Hi to everyone esle I can't keep up with all your posts, never could to be honest.


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Sorry, this is going to be a very selfish thread as I am too upset to function today.

So, at 11.00 am yesterady the bottom fell out of our world.

I called the Bridge as I feared bad news and it appears none of my eggs fertilised. There is no valid reason for this.

They are doing tests and I am waiting on the embryology report to see where we go from here. I go back to Queen Marys on the 1st December.

This is the worst news that we could have expected. Having been pregnant before, there seems no reason for this to happen.This is very rare.

What's worse is I feel so isolated. My friends and sister have been crap. Thankfully my step sister came over yesterday with flowers and a hug and my staff sent flowers. When the chips are down you really see who your friends are!

So, thats it for now. We will discuss the way forward in December but I am so frightened that I will need donor eggs. If this is the case, what with long waiting lists and a sister who would never offer her help, we are going down the international adoption route.

DH and I got drunk last night to drown our sorrows and met the asst manager of the Albany! How funny! He says we will be well looked after next week.

I am back at work now but just going through the motions.

I will come back online when I have had a few days to cry. 

LOL
didi


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Didi - Gosh I had just written a post asking how you'd got on. I'm so sorry to hear your news. That's just soul destroying. I really feel for you and for god's sake don;t worry about posting about you. That's what we're all here for. I can't think why this owuld have happened. Of course you will need some time to mull this over. I'm so sorry that your sister and friends haven;t been there for you. I really hope you and your DH are looking afet each other. Its very early days now but if you ever consider donor eggs, I have been reading stacks of good stuff on the international thread on this site where lots of ladies have had virtually no waiting list and really positive results, partciularly in Athens and Czech. That may all be too much to consider right now but just so you know. Also, one way or another, whether you adopt, or whether you go down the ART route, you will have your child. I'm certain of it.  

It seems irrelevant now but I did also want to thank you for all your info on endo.  I really appreciated your insights though (and the success stories you shared) I also tried to call QMs to see if my appt with them could be with Mr Kalu after your rec. Unfortunately he's apparently not doing work for them anymore. He's just working out of Kingston. So I'm seeing Miss Bevan instead (not until end of Jan though) 


Jack - how awful to have to go through that hideous blood test - I'm needlephobic so I can imagine how horrid it must've been. At least its done now... And Friday isn't long to wait for the results either. I hope going back to work hasn't been too painful.

Clarabel - I think you're right - Sarah, Wombly and I should hopefully be cycle buddies in Jan. A new year = new hope eh? Bring on the babies.

Tanya  - am hoping to hear today if my gyn has faxed through the referral to Hammersmith. They must be sick of me. I've already called 3 times since last Weds. But they won't give me an appt until they have a referral. How annoying!

Hi to all you other girls Liz, JustP, Bee, Sam, Sammy, Bel (and anyone else I've missed) and a special hug again for Didi  
Lots of love
Jo
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Oh Didi - I'm so sorry to hear your news.  For now you just need to take some time to grieve and recuperate before making any massive decisions.  People can be thoughtless but I suppose until you've been in the situtation you wouldn't know how heart breaking this whole process can be so I'm sure your friends and sister are just being ignorant rather than mean?

I don't know anything about your history so don't know how you responded with the stimms etc but there is a thought that if you are overstimulated then this could affect the quality of your eggs?  Have you been told that there's something wrong with your eggs or is this a one off?  If so, then as hard as it is, I would try to put this down to a case of a 'dodgy batch', continue with the acupuncture and healthy diet and go again in a few months.  

Please don't feel bad about being selfish - we're here to help and support each other and right now you need it most but you'll be supporting everyone else when we need it too.

Take care of yourselves and have a little drink for me!

Hope everyone else is OK?

All fine my end - had my tests at Hammersmith yesterday and going to get the results on Friday. AF nearly finished and feeling heaps better.  Hoping for an early AF next cycle 'cos HH's cut off is 4th December so hoping to get it by then (actually I'm hoping for a miracle natural pg but I'll settle for AF by 4th!!  ) but knowing my luck it'll come on 5th December!  

I am sitting in my scruffy clothes as I'm supposed to be stripping our landing and hallway today but so far I haven't even got the stripper out of the shed?! 

Take care everyone and speak soon.

Sarah x


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone

Just spoke nto QM and in to see Dr Kalu on 1st


Sarah, I didn't over stim , in fact I only had 4 eggs because the dose was too low for me and was upped half way through. 

I suppose I have to wait to see what the report says. ICSI may be an option but only if the eggs and spearm are healthy. Only time will tell. Also, the more eggs the better the odds. 4 eggs was always going to be a problem.

Jo, thanks for info on donor eggs I will come back to you for advise after I get the verdict. I know Kalu is still at QM but maybe more on the fertility side now. I do have a good gynae who did my surgery in April 08 I can recommend. Do you have private healthcare ?  


Quick stupid question. How long after failed IVF should I expect my period? If we go for another IVF attempt how long do we have to wait?

Thanks my lovely ladies.

Sending prayers to you all 
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Unfortunately, I don't think you can predict how long AF will take after tx Didi.  On my first full IVF my next two cycles were 56 and 45 days (usually around 29 days) and my second fresh cycle my AFs were 38 and 31 days.  These were after the AF I got with the BFN though which was always bang on day 29.

They usually like you to wait three AFs to get the drugs out of your system.

I hope that Mr Kalu is able to make sense of it for you - I found him to be very practical, honest and friendly so I hope he able to give you some answers.

Take care of yourself.

lots of love

Sarah x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Didi -    so sorry hun, it must be devastating. I hope you get the test results back soon with some answers - hopefully  it will just be a case of doing ICSI next time. As Sarah said, the AF after your BFN AF can be delayed, both of ours has just been delayed by 11 days and when my tx was cancelled before (because I didn't D/R properly) my AF was 2wks late, however on my first BFN my AF was on time so there really is no way of telling. I will have had 2 'proper' AF's by my next tx (so BFN AF, then 2 x normal AF's) which I think is what they prefer for you to do as it lets the drugs get out of your system & let it get back to normal.

Sarah - glad you're feeling better & the witch is on her way out, I'm feeling drained but AF hasn't been any worse than it normally is (which is bad enough!), been in meetings today & just feel so tired, I can't think of the right words so say so keep saying 'like, you know what I mean' so its quite frustrating not being able to get my points across!!

Went to Zizzi's in Surbiton last night for a girlie meal (still doing 2for1  ) as it is getting ever closer to my friend moving to Australia so we're trying to fit in seeing each other as much as poss over the next few weeks. I will be so sad when she goes as she's been great support, video conferencing isn't quite the same as a hug! But I suppose I have to get it where I can!

Ooops best go - will try & write more later as boss will be going out later on 

Hugs to all - Wombly x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

By the way, I am sitting waiting for a phone call so have blown you all some bubbles.

Off to rest my aching RSI now!!

Sarah x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Afternoon

Didi – so, so sorry to hear that no eggs fertilised and as the others said, don’t ever apologise for posting ‘me’ posts on here! I hope the embryology report sheds some light onto what happened.  

Jack – I hope the first day back isn’t too stressful for you and I hope the hand isn’t too bruised after your blood tests!  

Clarabel – oh look how many weeks along you are – over 17 now!!!! Can you believe it? It’ll be your anomaly scan soon, no doubt. Did you have a midwife or consultant appointment at 16weeks?
Don’t worry about the baby bump as mine is safely hidden away within several spare tyres  

Jo – I too was reading the Czech & Athens sites (not sure why) but they both seem to have very good reviews.

Sarah – fingers crossed that the next AF comes on time. My first tx was cancelled for exactly that reason. I’d started downregging and of course AF was late meaning that I wouldn’t hit the clinic before it closed for Christmas so it all got abandoned!
How’s that stripping going?  

Wombly – did you get Zizzi garlic bread poisoning? It’s very moorish but my god it dries out your blood!  

Well now Didi’s buttered up the manager at The Albany, we should be in for a very good evening. Is everyone planning on eating too – I need to plan my meals in advance as I’m always hungry at the moment    

Hello to all the others I've missed

Liz
x


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Didi I'm sorry to hear none of your eggs fertilized  just wanted to send you a big hug  I don't know about QM but at Woking where i had treatment my first cycle failed as I had ovulated the night before EC releasing the eggs to early. So they started me again on the next cycle but I didn't go through EC and my AF came roughly the same time as usual, but as the girls have said it can vary. Take it easy   

Jo Keep on at them that is sometimes the only way to make sure anything gets done  

Clarabel Maternity leave will be no time whizzing round for you 

Sarah I hope your next AF does come in time before the cut off date


----------



## Belenzinha (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi All,

A bit shattered so won't do personals or updates. I just wanted to say:

Didi,

I am so very, very sorry to hear your sad news. I can only imagine the devastation and emptiness you may have felt. It's really sad  

I hope you and your DH find a way to recover from this. Hopefully your doctors will learn from this and modify your protocol until next time round. 

I'm thinking of you and sending you lots of     and a big  

All the best

B.

P.S. I hope everyone else is doing well. I've got about 4 pages to catch up with so I'll get back in touch soon after I've read through them properly. 

Lots of love

B


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Didi,  I'm so sorry to hear your awfully sad news.  You must be feeling really bleak today.  Are you sure you should be back at work already?, in my experience as much as you want to go back to work and take your mind off this terrible thing you need time to come to terms with what has happened.  I'm so sorry but you can't give up hope yet. I am sure you have been searcing the internet and found many reasons for this to happen and ways to stop it happening in the future, I am sure you'll find others who have been here and go on to have healthy babies.  Look at me QMH won't treat me any more as their drugs didn't work to stimulate me and I've just had three eggs collected, two embroys and a BFP, I know it didn't result in a baby but I'm still hoping.      Take care  

Clarable, I know all about the 'politics', you're right last week when I was BFP none of it mattered, this week I'm a bit like 'OMG, you petty bas*****'

Liz, SarahTM, Bel, Womby, Jo, JustP , hope you'll all okay


My first day back wasn't too bad, I only cried twice, embarrasing for me and the poor people who were with me! Tomorrow my target is once.  Does anyone know when I'll stop feeling dizzy and nauseaus, surely the pregnancy hormones shodul have settled down by now?


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Jack - so sorry to hear that your first day back was an emotional one. Please don't feel embarrassed for being upset, I'm sure your work colleagues will understand (or do they not know about your tx?).
As I said before, I thought I felt fine and then all of a sudden, these tears would well up from nowhere, for no apparent reason and I think this went on for about four weeks afterwards!

Anyway I reckon the nausea and dizziness could be as much to do with stress and upset, as it has to do with the hormones and the drugs. I hope you feel much better soon  

When do you start your new post at work - is that next week or has it started already

Morning everyone else too but with BIG   also to JustP & Didi

Liz
x


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

A big hug to everyone with such kind words.

Being back at the work is no bad thing. I own the company anyway and so I can always go home. I tend to find keeping myself busy is the best thing.

DH and I made a decision last night. I have found a hospital in Turkey where I could do ICSI and I will spend 3 weeks there from stimming through to egg collection etc

I feel I cant do another round of IVF and be under the stress I am at work. In the middle of egg collection this week and all the bad news, I had to fire 2 members of staff. Not what you need! So decided that I need to get away from it all, if we have any chance of this working. Plus Turkey is cheaper and has excellent success rates.

I will wait and see what QM say on the 1st Dec before we go ahead and make arrangements for the Spring.

Jack thansk for your kind words. Spoke to a friend last night who did 2 IVF treatments. 1st one, 3 eggs and only 1 fertlised and no pregnancy. 2nd attempt, 4 eggs, all fertlised and 1 baby. 
I cant help think that its luyck of the draw and how relaxed you are in the process.

I just feel very angry at the moment. First tears now anger.  Anger at lack of support from friends. Anger at the fact that so many awful parents give birth everyday and we are all struggling. But hey. Anger is no bad thing. It shows I have got my fight back. Its not over until the fat lady sings as they say!

I will do personals later on but I am sending over special hugs to Just P and Jack. Things will get better I promise. 

Thanks again for all your support. I cant wait to meet you all next week.

I had better get on and recruit some people. Know any good office managers anyone?

LOL
Didi
xxxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

HI girls,

Firstly sorry to have been AWOL for a few days but Keira's been keeping me on my toes!!  She's been on antibiotics as after Aaliyah got a throat and ear infection she became unwell herself!! The other night she wouldn't go back to sleep in her bed in our bedroom so we decided to put her in her cot and let her cry to "sleep train her" (as per Gina Ford) she cried for 40 minutes!!    But then she realised I wasn't coming back to put her in my bed so gave in to sleep: Hooray....... and last night she woke up once but I didn't feed her just shushed her and she went back to sleep till 6am   Results!!  Trying to adhere to a routine more now as I'm getting tired breastfeeding on demand!! Have also started giving 1 extra bottle to fill her up much!!    Anyway, enough of me, me, me......

Didi, so sorry to hear your news, but please don't give up cos I didn't even get to EC!!  And look at me now! Take time for yourself and dh and then decide what you want to do next; all the best of luck   

Hello to all my other girlfriends and a big   to you all, by the way, I'm still not sure if I'll make it to the meet up this time will have to be an on the day decision   Would love to but don't know how things will be on the day!!  Sure you'll understand  

Love to all and thinking of you Sammy


Sam


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Girls

Samia - glad you've managed to work out a routine so you all get more sleep! 

Liz - I didn't have the garlic bread - not sure what you mean it 'dries your blood'?  but anyway I don't like the garlic 'pizza' bread that seems all the fashion nowadays, I like the good old french bread garlic bread with loads of garlic butter dripping off it mmmmmm (they need a 'rub your tummy' icon!) However I did have a bit of my friends pizza type bread it had tomato & pesto on it - that was quite yummy...

JAckeen -   for your emotional day at work, try not to worry too much, it will take time (but I also know how it feels trying to 'keep face' at work)

Belezinha - how are you doing? Whereabouts in your tx are you now?

Sarah - thanks for the bubbles - hope your RSI has gone now! hope your AF turns up when you want it to!! However if it doesn't you could be cycling with me again!! (every cloud....  )

Tanya - hope you're enjoying being a lady of leisure 

Jo - I believe Miss Bevan is very good - I haven't actually met her though (I think she only meets the private patients?)

clarebel - hello - hope you're doing okay

Didi - good to hear you've got your fight back & are on to the next plan. With you owning the company it sounds ideal that you combine the next ivf with a holiday so you don't have all of that to deal with (also sounds like you deffo need an office manager  )

On the subject of jobs, I saw a job advertised in our trade press the other day that sounds ideal for me but not sure whether to go for it or not. The company I'm with at the moment are owned by an international bank so the maternity pay is brilliant......think I may give it more thought over the weekend as if the next one doesn't work I wouldn't want to still be in this job but if it does I would 

Hello to all other QM ladies - nearly the weekend!!! Wombly x


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Wombly

A difficult one -I suggest job wise you do whatever is least stressful to give the next treatment a fighting chance, especially if you have excellent maternity leave. That is if you can stick it out without going mad! 

xxx
Didi


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Oh and I forgot to say that I had my stitches removed on Monday and I'm also very happy to say that they didn't find anymore Cancer in the scar tissues!! Yipee... all clear so far, just hoping and   that no more appears!! 

Sam xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Wombly said:


> Jo - I believe Miss Bevan is very good - I haven't actually met her though (I think she only meets the private patients?)


Wombly - I had Ms Bevan a few times for consultations when I was having my cycles of Clomid and these were all NHS funded but that was a few years ago now so things may now have changed. I also saw her at the NHS Gynae (sp) clinic at Kingston Hospital.
Not sure what to say about the job - I suppose it really would depend on how reliant you would be on receiving maternity pay as that will be of relevance soon   
Oh and I find that the Zizzi garlic bread really dehydrates me - hence drying my blood out   

Sam - brilliant news that you've got the all clear    BIG celebrations all round I say! And well done on sorting that sleep routine too 

Liz
x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Didi - I forgot to say - are you looking at tx at Jinemed? I've read some really good things about it, plus a lot of girls that have been there seem to find it's a real help having the 'holiday' aspect of it too.
If that is the one, I think they have high success rates don't they?

Liz
x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Forgot something else    

Sammy - woohoo halfway through now - how are you feeling?

    

Liz
x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

sorry girls - you're just going to have to bear with me on these bitty posts (ew! Bitty!)



Liz
x


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Liz

Yes I am 

I am also looking at the Woking Nuffield but think Turkey is a great idea. They only do ICSI, have great success rates and the cost including accomodation for 2 weeks is alot cheaper than the UK. I have just found fitting in scans and acupunture really stressful plus I would like egg collection and the lab in the same building! Anyone fancy doing it with me??!! Hubbie will join me for 5 days as he obviously has a part to play!!!!

I will be able to completely switch off which I can't do so when in the UK 


I am going to the Woking Nuffield open day to check it out but Turkey is definately a consideration.

Onwards and upwards.

Dids
x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Didi - I'd love to come and do it with you, but I'm a bit tied up for the next few months  

But I did seriously consider going there for all the reasons you mentioned above.

Liz
x


----------



## sammy73 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi girls

I cannot believe the first week has passed.  Now another seven days to go  .  I must say I have not been temped to do a HPT up to now - well I decided to not buy test before Monday.  I will be working long days Tuesday and Wednesday and will be off on Thursday which is my official test day.  I've been watching tv basically non stop as it is the only thing that takes my mind off it.  My eyes is square - i tell you.

Sam - so glad you tests were good.  Hope the little ones are better.

To all the other girls - hope you are all well.

So sad I'm gonna miss the get together - would have love to meet you guys.

Love
Sammy

Come on Spottie & Dottie


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Ok here we go

I have spoken Turkey, God they are organised. The success rates are amazing and they are much cheaper for ICSI and hatching and do pre genetic testing for those women who have miscarried before. You only need to be there 10 days and you are scanned every day before egg collection.I have posted details below if anyone is looking at doing rounds next year.

I have rang the Portland where the London tests are run. You only need to book 2 days ahead and I will do this when we have had the consult at QM on 1st Dec. If I can't use my eggs I am using my sisters if allowed( I know I cant belive she has offered) or donor eggs.

We are looking at a March round.

Off to Hampshire to see in laws toinght and to get some R and R after a very rough week. I now have a plan so feel an awful lot better.

Sammy, hold on in there
Jack and just P , thinking of you
B good luck with cycle. Where are you now?
Everyone else, lots of hugs and kisses

See you next week

xx
____________________________________________________________________________

Thank you for contacting Jinemed Hospital, the first private IVF center of Istanbul, Turkey, founded 17 years ago, and managed by American Board certified Turkish Doctors.

Professor Dr. Camlibel is a well-known obstetrician & gynecologist, specialized in infertility and oncology. He has practice experience of 12 years in various states of U.SA and 22 years of experience in Turkey. Professor Camlibel is the president and medical director of Jinemed Hospital and his team consists of professionals who came from similar backgrounds.

We perform ICSI routinely in our center. Unlike IVF, where sperm and egg are put into the same Petri dish and fertilization expected to happen by it, ICSI or Microinjection does not take a chance of sperm not fertilizing the egg, because single sperm cell is being injected into the egg by means of Micro-Needles. Ideal Couples can have a pregnancy chance of %50-%60. You can reach our success rates at

http://www.ivfturkey.com

.If there is a male infertility , problem such as azopspermia or previous vasectomy, then TESE needs to be performed

For IVF/ICSI, we start with the female patient and determine the usage of medication for ovarian stimulation. This will last approximately for 10 days, where the patient will be monitored under ultrasound guidance every 2 days. Recombinant FSH, Human Menopausal Gonodotropins , Highly purified Human Urinary FSH , antagonist or agonist are certain types of medication we use in Istanbul. The goal here is to retrieve as many quality eggs as possible. Then, the HCG injection will be performed to trigger the eggs. We collect the eggs when they reach 18-20 mm in size under sedation anesthesia. In the mean time, ICSI will be performed and embryo development will occur. At this stage, for couples with multiple IVF failures and/or with family history of inherited diseases, PGD ( Embryo Biopsy) may be performed . One single cell will be taken out and sent to the pathology department for chromosomal analysis.

After 3-5 days of embryo development, Embryo Transfer ( ET ) will be performed under sedation anesthesia if wanted. 3 of the healthiest embryos will be placed exactly 2cm below the uterine cavity.

Upon completion of embryo transfer, patient will be able to return back to the home country the next day or the day after. The patient will be hospitalized after Egg Collection and ET for 3 hours.

Pregnancy test will be performed after 2 weeks.

If needed, we can also perform assisted hatching via laser, blastocyst transfer(5th day embryo) and embryo glue procedures for no additional cost. These are supportive IVF techniques to increase embryo implantation.

PRE-TREATMENT

PART 1 :

Jinemed Hospital IVF medical information sheet needs to be requested and filled.

FSH, LH, Estradiol, Prolactin, TSH hormones levels done on menstrual cycle day 3 of the woman. 1 cycle or 2 cycles after the completion of the tests, ICSI treatment will start.

Ultrasound scan looking at the lining of the womb. ( uterus)

Age of the female,

Partners sperm count

If applicable summary of previous IVF cycles

Above tests cost about 500 GBP in London.

Anti HCV, HIV and HBS ag tests for the couple may also be necessary ( 100 GBP extra in Turkey)

PART 2 :

When the patient is accepted to the program, the female patient needs to use birth control pills, 1 daily for 21 days, starting on day 3 of the menstrual cycle. This day can be the day when the tests in part 1 would be performed. OC pills regulate the period and flight date is arranged easier this way. 
4 days after the stop of the pill following cycle will start and the treatment will begin on the second day of this new period. 
Besides OC pills, Buserelin or similar medications known as agonists will also be taken on day 21 of the menstrual cycle before coming to Istanbul. 
Treatment in Istanbul lasts 18 days. This duration may be reduced for patients living in London area to 7- 10 days. Please contact us for details

Pricing,

1 ICSI cycle pricing is 1500 GBP + Medication (800 average) including the following,

1. Hospital expenses 
2. ICSI , assisted hatching via laser, blastocyst transfer if necessary

3. Airport pick up and drop off

4. Taxes

With 4 star double room hotel stay (17 nights) package price is 3500 GBP at Taksim Gonen Hotel which has indoor, outdoor swimming pool. Hotels address is http://www.taksimgonen.com

Price is 3100 GBP at Taslik Hotel, http://www.taslikhotel.com

Breakfast for 2 people, airport pick up & drop off and taxes are included in the above prices.

We can also split the treatment between London - Istanbul. In this case patients come to Istanbul for only 10 days for egg receovery, and embryo transfer. The fee for initial tests are 400 GBP, medical expenses in England are 1000 GBP, ICSI in Turkey is 1350 GBP. Hotel stay in Turkey is 400-750 GBP. Medications can be purchased by the patient through online store. Approximate cost is 800 GBP. So total price for London-Istanbul treatment is 3950 GBP - 4200 GBP.

......................................

/links


----------



## Belenzinha (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I cannot stay away for 2 days - this post has just gone chatterbox mental!!!!

Sorry I've been MIA, I've been licking my wounds and feeling very sorry for myself. 

I may have mentioned this but just in case, I had an appointment with a consultant immunologist on Monday to see if he could work out why I keep getting throat infections and every time I do something "strenuous" like a 3-4 hour drive I end up ill in bed for 3 days in a row. Well, after a whole bunch of blood tests he's come up with a diagnosis of Post Viral Chronic Fatigue. In real terms what this means is that I have to sit in my sofa for the next few months and avoid any strain or stress. So I'm signed off from work for the next 2 months (bless my employers, they are so good to me). To make matters worse he cannot treat me because I'm doing the IVF, but he's not too optimistic about it working out. So yes, I've been feeling thoroughly sorry for myself  

Anyway, I'll still do the IVF and see what happens the only thing is that right now I have to live like an old age pensioner and rarely leave my sofa or venture out of my house. I'm hoping I'll be well enough to go to the drinks - provided I don't do anything adventurous like "driving to the supermarket" that week I should be able to go see you.

Oh well, enough about me... What am I like, ey?! 

How are you all doing? I really need to do some serious catching up here. I'll go through as many posts as I can and try to do as many personals as possible, but knowing me I'll probably forget someone. Apologies in advance.

Didi,

It's really wonderful to see you getting back on the horse so soon after your fall. That's the fighting spirit we all love so much here! Your sister's offer of help sounds amazing! Well done. Hopefully it won't come to that but it's nice to know that she's there for you.

Treatment in Turkey sounds definitely appealing, I wish you the very best of luck with it. One thing you may wish to clarify prior to doing treatment abroad is your ability to bring back any frozen embries/bio materials. I have a Turkish friend who had to freeze either sperm/embies (can't remember which) prior to having cancer treatment. He then tried to bring them to UK for his British wife to have NHS treatment in Oxford and it was an absolute nightmare for them to get permission to bring bio materials from outside the EU. Just a thought.

Here's something else for you to consider: Treatment in NORWAY. That's where I'm having mine. From your sums of what you'd pay in Turkey it looks like it costs about the same as what most people pay in Norway. I'm sure you're doing this already but just in case, do try to read as many Fertility Friends' reviews as possible of any clinics abroad you may be considering. You'd be surprised the amount of knowledge you can gather from reading on these pages. One thing the Norwegians don't do is donor egg treatment, but if you're lucky enough to be able to use your own (which I see no reason why you shouldn't be able to, then here's something to get you started:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=352.0

Good luck Didi, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! By the way, right now I'm in UK. I won't travel to Norway till Dec 5th and then back on Jan 1st. (That's if I can survive 4 weeks with my inlaws!!!) 

Sammy,

Well done on your restraint; you're an inspiration! I'm only on day 2 of drugs and I've already bought 6 pg tests!!!! I'll be peeing on sticks from ET day onwards!!!!! 

Seriously, I am well impressed. Also, I am keeping my fingers crossed for you, your DH/DP, Dottie and Spottie.     



Liz,

How are you doing these days? How's little Marvin behaving? Your tummy must be getting really big now and looking like a proper baby bump. I can't wait to see it!!!! Will you have any more scans before the birth?

Samia,

Delighted to hear your news of the all clear. That must have been such a relief. I hope you can make it next week. Do let me know if you need a lift, I live in Ewell, which is just down the road from Worcester Park. BTW, who's Gina Ford?

Wombly,

On the subject of jobs well, I've learnt some very tough lessons along this road. I stayed in a job that made me miserable for 3 years during which I had 2 bio chem pregnancies, right about the same time that I was working anywhere between 60 and 80 hours per week!!!! I stayed and stayed because I thought, what if I get pregnant (they too had some very good maternity pay). Well, unfortunately when I did get pregnant the pregnancy failed (I am sure due to stress). In the end I decided that maternity pay was not going to make much difference in the bigger scheme of things, especially given that Maternity Allowance is usually just as much, so I quit that horrid job and company. That was in January. I am still not pregnant but as I've been in my new job for over 6 months I already qualify for their even more wonderful maternity benefits! 

So my advice to you is: don't let maternity benefits get in the way of you going for the job that will make you happy. You just never know what's around the corner. Besides, a pregnancy lasts 9 months, can you take another 9 months in your job?

Jackeen,

How are you doing? Don't worry about crying at work. You need to let it all out sweetheart, if it's in there don't keep it in bottled up. I hope you feel better soon. Make sure you drink lots of water and, although super vile, I know dandelion tea will help you wash away (more like pee away!) all those nasty hormones floating in your system. I think ginger tablets help with the nausea too.

Jo,

Are you joining me in Norway? You don't need a referral there. And they're really lovely. I'm sure they'd love to chat with you! 

Just P,

How are you feeling?

Sarah,

Here's an AF dance for you.    
I'll be keeping my fingers crossed that you get a visit from the  before Dec 4th.

I must admit, those figures you've quoted really scare me. Does that mean that my lovely, Swiss watch precision periods will be a thing of the past after my tx? Oh, no!!! I like to be able to plan around it... 

Tanya, Clarabel, everyone else



I'd better get off this sofa. I need to change position now or I'll start to get bed sores.

Lots of love everyone

B


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey there

Just wondered if it is okay for me to join this group?

I have my first appt at Roehampton this Thurs and i'm a bit nervous!  Can anyone tell me what to expect?

They have said DH need not attend but he is going too as someone suggested they may book appts for him to have another SA done then and there?

We were very lucky as 1st appt was meant to be end of Jan but got a cancellation.

Have had usual tests done through the GP - mine came back okay but DH came back were very low count (1million) so we were told by the GP that ICSI would be our only option.  Anyone else in the same boat?

Thanks


----------



## Belenzinha (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi Rosh,

Welcome to our thread! You'll find everyone is most welcoming and helpful here. It's great that you'll be having your first app with QMH so soon, that's fabulous!!!

I'm almost on the same boat as you. My DH has had 3 dodgy SAs although the DRs have said that the main issue is low motility - or as I call it, "Lazy Swimmers". Unfortunately your GP is right and with a count of that size your only option seems to be ICSI. The good thing about that is that they probably won't waste much time on faffing about with tests for you and who knows, you may be able to start treatment quite soon.

Unfortunately I just couldn't risk waiting for my QMH appointment as I'll be 37 at the end of December and I was getting very stressed by it, so I'm off to Norway for my first private go. I'll keep the NHS ball rolling just in case Norway doesn't work out but so far I've not even had my first consultant appointment with the NHS here.

You and your DH may want to have a serious think about what life style changes you can make to improve the parameters of his 'swimmer quality'. I did a post with quite a few tips on this topic. I'll just reproduce it here. It's a bit geeky, but I'm a professional geek so you'll have to bear with me! 

Although with ICSI you really only need one sperm per egg you'd be surprised the positive effect doing something about the condition can have on the psychological well being of your DH. Mine went from being very depressed and feeling guilty to an action oriented, I'm doing something about my situation type of approach. His last SA result was miles better than the one before, and although SA results naturally fluctuate I'm convinced all the supplements and change in diet have helped enormously. So well worth it!

Best of luck and WELCOME!!!!    

*What to do about improving sperm:*

I've read that *a dietary lack of antioxidants, selenium, and zinc causes sperm defects and male subfertility*.

Pycnogenol (French maritime pine tree bark extract) is a very powerful antioxidant. There have been two scientific studies demonstrating an improvement in sperm quality following Pycnogenol intake:

Roseff, S. J. (2002).Improvement in sperm quality and function with French maritime pine tree bark extract.The Journal of Reproductive Medicine 47(10): 821-824.

Roseff, S and Gulati, R. (1999)Improvement of sperm quality by Pycnogenol®.European Bulletin of Drug Research, 7 (2): 33-36.
Have a look at the following website:

*http://www.pycnogenol.com/consumer/*

Another powerful antioxidant is blueberry extract. We get ours from Norway. There's a fantastic one called Medox.

*http://www.medox.no/*

As for Selenium I give my DH Selenium+ Immunace - this has Vitamins C, D3, E, Selenium, Zinc, etc.

Some studies have shown that accupuncture has a positive effect on sperm count and motility indicators. However, these studies are regarded as inconclusive by the British Accupuncture Association (can't remember their exact name). So they'd like to see further studies before they can say conclusively. But the studies are there and do show a positive result.

Finally, it is important for men to *increase their intake of fresh fruit and vegetables*, *drink at least 2 litres of water a day*. And of course we all know the drill with regards to the highly *detrimental effects * of life style factors such as *excess alcohol intake, smoking, tight underwear, obesity, sedentary occupations such as driving, heat or chemicals at work, and hot baths and saunas*. A textbook on IVF and ART highlights that "if the testes are dysfunctional, one merry evening may reduce the sperm output for months due to the 3-month cycle of spermatogenesis" (i.e., sperm production).

I have been most disappointed with IVF practitioners as they only tend to highlight life style changes as a measure to improve sperm production but they tend to leave out all the other measures that can be taken. The position of NICE on the subject is that further research is needed on the role of antioxidants. So they recognise the research is showing a positive effect but they're not yet prepared to bet their money on it just yet.

Oh, as for where to buy: I get the Immunace from Boots; the Pycnogenol 100 mg (the studies I cited give a daily dose of 200 mg to their study participants) I got from the US because here it's just obscenely expensive. I used www.vitacost.com. Even after paying about £20 to UPS for Customs charges it works out cheaper than buying it in the UK. And the Medox, I know it's very expensive -about £25 for 30 tables and I can only get it in Norway.

I hope you find this post helpful.

Good luck getting your DHs and DPs to follow a healthy regime. That, I think is the challenge!!! 

/links


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Thank you so much Bel and good luck for Norway!!! 

Did you start off with Roehampton? What was their waiting time like?

I know when i spoke to them they initially gave us an appt 22nd Jan and i was gobsmacked i had to wait so long just to see the nurse but then they got a cancellation and i felt a bit more chilled out about it.  I also did some googling and apparently they do 3 cycles on NHS there from April - the lady on the phone also said that they were making HUGE chances to the waiting times - not sure what that meant though!

When DH did his first SA in August his GP found a connection between some meds he was on that have side effects that are a little dodgy - they can affect libido/erection/morphology etc. and also cause deformities in unborn male babies.  That's is never a good thing!!  So he has come off them but we really don't know if that was the cause or not - Merck who make the drug obviously deny any issues with count but it does make you wonder when all the symptoms are aimed at the reproductive system!

Since the 1st SA DH has been a star - started playing footie, dropped a few pounds and cut back on his beer - now he only had a couple of bottles at the weekend.  He's also started taking Wellman, 1000mg Vit C, Maca and the usual baggy boxers, no hot baths etc.  Hopefully when they do the new SA at the clinic it will be more favourable since it will be an entirely fresh 'batch' but who knows!!

I know his results showed morphology was okay but only 10% were forward moving so i'm guessing his swimmers are also a bit lazy!  I wonder if they enjoy playing the Playstation as much as DH


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey Girls

Sorry I've been AWOL lately, have had a lot on and not been able to keep up.  I feel a bit overwhelmed lately with so much new information I've been reading and thinking about.  My little brain can't take it all in!  

Since last posting, I have been back to QM and saw Dr Kalu (I can't remember if it's Kalu or Kula - too much red wine tonight me thinks!).  He was so lovely and very informative - and all with a big smile too!

Am really looking forward to this Wednesday.  I can so do with talking face to face to (new) friends that will understand!  Hope I don't   as I have been a bit lately!  Can't wait to meet everyone.

Welcome to all the newbies too!  Hope you're going to join us on Wednesday?

Didi, so sorry to read about your tx honey.  It must be so hard for you and I really feel for you.  When we did our first tx, we had 16 eggs and only one fertilised and that was hard enough to deal with.  My heart goes out to you.    Are you coming on Wednesday.  Wombly and I have both had tx at Woking so can answer some questions that you may have.

Sorry for lack of personals to everyone else .. I feel a little lost.  Will try an catch up and type more when I'm not yawning so much (or had so much wine!)

Big   and   to everyone.
JustP xxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Morning all – lots of posty posters on here now so forgive me in advance if I miss stuff!  

Sammy – on the home run now! C’mon Spottie & Dottie!    
I too am sorry you can’t make this Wednesday but we’ll arrange another one just for you!  

Didi – so is Turkey a definite goer now?

Bel – god that diagnosis sounds a bit full-on (but good that it has been diagnosed!). What will treatment entail for you? You definitely make sure you get plenty of rest and take it easy!  
Yes I do have more scans booked but only because the consultant wants me to have additional growth scans (something to do with it being an IVF baby & my age) – but normally you only get the 12-13week scan and then the 20-21week anomaly scan which I think is pretty pants!

Rachelle – hello & welcome to the thread. Loads of luck with this Thursday’s appointment – you’ll be fine. They’ll just ask you about your fertility history and may do a smear if you’re not up to date. My appointment was ages ago now, but I think they may have done their own blood tests anyway (I think the ones my GP had done weren’t hitting the correct days for LH / FSH etc)

JustP – lovely to hear from you again and definitely don’t apologise for being AWOL – sometimes time away from everything is what you need!  
I think it’s Dr Kalu isn’t it? I’ve never met him but everyone that has, rates him very highly! 
Also, don’t apologise - if you feel like having a blub on Wednesday then you do it and depending on where my hormones are at on Wednesday, I may well be joining you!  

Right I think that’s all I can cope with on the personals at the mo but big hugs also to everyone I’ve not mentioned above: Sarah, Sam, Lou, Tanya, Wombly, Clarabel, Bee, Jo, Jackeen, AnnaF, Daffodil and all the other girls I know I’ve missed too

Liz
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Good morning girls

I'm on a mission to get loads of stuff done today so can't stop but wanted to say hello 'cos I haven't posted for a while.

Welcome Rachelle - are you joining us on Wednesday for our get together?

Sammy - keeping everything crossed for you.

Bel - what a bugger. I really hope you're able to make it on Wednesday but will understand if you can't.

JustP - so glad you got to see Mr Kalu (or Mr Magoo as I like to call him!!). Look forward to meeting you on Wednesday and hearing all about what he had to say.

Hi to everyone else - hope you're all doing OK? Won't yap for too long otherwise we'll have nothing to talk about on Wednesday (yeah right?!!!).

Will just tell you that I went for the results of our tests at Hammersmith on Thursday and they couldn't find the blood results so I don't know what my fsh levels are but the scan was good, my cyst has gone and everything looks healthy but dh was told that he'd 'abstained' too long 'cos he had far too high a sperm count with not enough morphology. He was advised to abstain for no less than 2 days and no more than 5 for the optimum quality sperm. Thought that might be useful for you to know girls.

Now just have to see if AF arrives in time to start in December or if we have to wait 'til January.

Here's the updated list for Wednesday:

*People who've replied:*
Liz - Surbiton
Sarah - Sunbury
Sam - Worcester Park, depends on the girls and how much milk Sam can express!!! 
Tanya - Shepperton
Wombly/Cara - Epsom/Godalming
Jo - Teddington, but Wednesday in Ewell could be a problem as no car
JustP - Ashford 
Belenzinha - Ewell (not 100% sure but will try)
Clarabel - St Margarets
Lou - Wimbledon
Anna F - Walton
Domenica - Thames Ditton

*People who haven't replied:*
Toffeecat -
Grazia - 
WendyP -
Eden -
Daffodil - 
Bee - 
Rachelle - Kingston

*People who probably can't make it:*
Jackeen - started a new job so probably not able to make it
Sammy - Hampton - working late so can't make it

If your name's not on the list, please let me know.

Looking forward to it!

Speak later.

Sarah x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Just a quick update on Sarah's lovely list as I know that Eden won't be able to make it either:

*People who've replied:*
Liz - Surbiton
Sarah - Sunbury
Sam - Worcester Park, depends on the girls and how much milk Sam can express!!! 
Tanya - Shepperton
Wombly/Cara - Epsom/Godalming
Jo - Teddington, but Wednesday in Ewell could be a problem as no car
JustP - Ashford
Belenzinha - Ewell (not 100% sure but will try)
Clarabel - St Margarets
Lou - Wimbledon
Anna F - Walton
Domenica - Thames Ditton

*People who haven't replied:*
Toffeecat -
Grazia -
WendyP -
Daffodil -
Bee -
Rachelle - Kingston

*People who probably can't make it:*
Jackeen - started a new job so probably not able to make it
Sammy - Hampton - working late so can't make it
Eden


----------



## sammy73 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi everyone

Hope everyone is okay.

This is a me post.  Sorry!!  I'm supposed to test on Thursday morning.  But have had some brown spotting since yesterday - now thinking it is over for us.  This is our last chance and I so prayed that it would work.  I guess it's not supposed to work for us.  Just feeling so sad  .  I would say this is the end of the road for us.  I dread telling my DH.  

Well, you all have a lovely day.

Love
Sam


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Sammy - please don't despair as brown spotting at this stage could well be from implantation!

    

Liz
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Keeping everything crossed that it's implantation bleeding Sammy.  Keep up the PMA   

Sarah x


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Sammy, come on honey get that PMA back!     You so helped me keep mine up and it made me feel much better.   Now you have to say the same to yourself and just pretend that you're saying it to me!  PMA, PMA, PMA!

I bet the spotting is implatation bleeding from Dottie and Spottie.  They've snuggled in a few days ago and now you're seeing the signs.    

Put on some uplifting happy music to try and help you feel better.  Think of us all sending you loads of     and  .  

Hang on in their honey. Stay strong.  

xxx


----------



## sammy73 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi girls

Thank you so much for the replies - will try and keep positive - just for you guys  .

Sorry I went a bit   on you all.   and   that you are all right and this is implantation bleeding.

Love
Sam


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey girls
Lovely to catch up on all your posts. 
Sammy - I'm   that the spotting is implantation. I've heard so many stories where that is the case. Try to keep positive... I agree with JustP about happy uplifting Music - the Ting Tings always make me feel better  

Sarah - glad the scan went okay and that the cyst isn't back. Shame about your DH. They should really have let you know and been explicit about the 2 - 5 days. Still, I'm sure with the right timings all will be fine when the time comes.

JustP - really lovely to hear from you. Hope you're holding up okay. Don't worry about possible tears on Weds as we're all there for you and will have plenty of hugs on offer  . So glad you had a good session with Mr Kalu - what are your plans now?

Bel - really sorry to hear about your illness. I hope you're not feeling too under the weather. How exciting that your trip to Norway is fast approaching though. 

Rachelle - welcome. Having done lots of research into the first session at QMs, I think you can expect ,as Liz sid, a run through your fertility history and a look at any test results you may have already had done (e.g. your DH's SA and any bloods) and then they will work out what tests they may still need to run e.g. FSH at day 3 for you, Rubella for you and HIV, Hep B and Hep C for both of you. They may also book in a scan for you. 

Following that, you can expect to wait a couple of months, after which you'll see a consultant who will determine the best course of treatment for you and put you on a waiting list. Just FYI, there isn't just one waiting list for QMs. I came to understand that the waiting list dpeneds on which PCT you're from. I live in Teddington and fall under the Richmond and Twickenham PCT. Currently there waiting list is 1 year and you qualify for one go but I too, heard that from April, the PCT is receiving a lot more funding for ACU so the list could reduce dramatically. Having spoken to Nick who manages the unit (on a couple of occasions) he once said to me, albeit as a throw away comment, "there might not even be a list come April." (I don't think he actually meant that but I thought it was a good sign) The next time i spoke to him about it when he was being a bit more pragmatic, he said I could expect the current 12 month waiting list to drop to about 6 months. I don't know whether that was him being conservative but still much better. However, if you're in the Kingston or Surrey PCTs, the rules and waiting lists may be different. I know JustP was seen pretty quickly from Surrey PCT.


Didi - I'm so glad you feel better for having a plan. I know exactly how you feel. I'm totally disabled when I feel out of control. It stresses me out so much. I think Turkey sounds fab. As soon as Bel had posted the data about Norway I started researching the clinics abroad and I think a lot of them sound excellent. I hope you were well looked after at the in laws and that you're feeling okay this week. Also, I'm so pleased you had a good conversation with your sister and that she's offered you her eggs. I hope you feel better after that.

Sam - so glad your results came back clear. Hope you are feeling relaxed about that now and that the girls are feeling better.

Quick update from me. I FINALLY got my gyn to fax the referral to Hammersmith and have booked us an appointment for next Tuesday afternoon. I'm now praying that the consultant will say we can go ahead with tx once I've healed completely from the lap (prob Jan). I'm still not sure whether he might prescrbe me 3 months of zoladex to kill any remaining bits of endo before we can start though (  he won't). Either way, I'm so glad to finally feel like things are moving in the right direction....

Lots of love to  you all and hi to everyone I haven't mentioned. So looking forward to meeting you all on Wednesday. Can you remind me what time.
Love
Jo
xxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Jo - anytime from 6.30 I think it was on Wednesday - also is everyone planning on eating at The Albany too?

Good luck for next Tuesday  

Liz
x


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm planning on eating and it'll most like be LOADS!  I could eat almost everything on their menu .. okay, not the liver but almost everything else!


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm with you then    

x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

And me - as long as it has wheat, dairy and sugar!!  (the healthy eating regime has gone out of the window a bit!!)... 

Sarah x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

what healthy eating regime? Me that is - not you!



Liz
x


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

I'll be eating too? Bring on the bad stuff


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Oink oink to the lot of us!

Anyone want a 30% off voucher for the Gap?  Valid from 19th to 30th November.  I don't know how to attach it here so pm me and I'll send it to you.

Sarah x


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi everyone

Can't keep up with you lot! Only been gone 3 days and need a few hrs on the sofa tonight to catch up on you all.

Yes, I am going Wednesday , will be lovely to meet you all.

Think AF is coming. In foul mood and a total pig!  


Will catch up with everyone tonight
x


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi there everyone,

I had a lovely relaxing weekend in the country. I went swimming on Saturday at my motherlin laws rather plush gym, which was wonderful, and had a lovely long walk ending in the pub yesterday.

I am feeling quite raw at the moment but more premenstrual than anything. Turkey is definately my choice at the moment but if we need egg donation, and its from a sibling it may not be the best option. Plus, frosties have to remain there! Just have to wait until 1st December and then we can make a plan.I am looking at treatment in Feb/March.

I have a referral to Woking and I am going to their open day, as I need a continency plan. Both my sister and step sister have stepped forward as egg donors but I really dont think they know what it is involved!!

Have just been given the all clear by the my thyroid speciliast. After, 9 months on meds I am finally within the nprmal range and can go back to the gym again. Yipeee Starting back at Cannons tomorrow. Will definately help my mood not to mention my wasteline!!!
So, enough about me....

Just P - can't wait to meet you on Wednesday. Cry all you want but I bet you feel a whole lot better because you will be surrounded by people who care and emphathise. I am sending lots of happy thoughts to you.  

Jack, I am thinking of you at the moment. I hope you are beginning to heal and if I dont see you Wednesday, I hope to meet you at some point

Sam- So pleased you got an clear! That is such an immense relief

Sam- I am praying for you at the moment. I suspect that the brown discharge may* not* be impending AF! I am sending lots of sticky dust  and praying for a BFP

Sarah- praying your AF arrives 

Jo- I had endo surgery in April and was not given any drugs afterwards, so I am hoping the same goes for you. I was just told to go and get pregnant! MMMM that worked didn't it!

B Honey, you poor thing. I felt like that when my thyroid was undiagnosed. I just couldn't do anything without getting exhausted. Try acupunture, it has really helped me. Looking forward to meeting you on Wednesday.Get plenty of restxxxx

Love to Tanya and liz.  and see you Wednesday.

Rachelle- welcome, welcome. Everyone is so lovely here. Try and come on Wednesday. There is a wealth of knowledge on this forum which is so helpful + the QMs lot are lovely.

Off now
Knackered. Was up at 5.30, as we drove back to Kingston from Hampshire this morning. Think the healthy eating plan can wait until tomorrow, as I am ordering in a pizza.

XXX
didi


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Zipadeedoodah!!

Just back from my GP and he wrote me an NHS prescription for my £1,000 worth of drugs!!

Lovely, lovely man!  

Yippee!!     

Have a nice evening everyone and enjoy your pizza Didi (DH and I had an American Hot last night!)

Sarah x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Way to go Sarah!! I will be eating too  - you went for your results at Hammersmith & they couldn't find half the results?! 

Bel - wow you really are a geek  all that info is very interesting - do you know if there is anything that can improve anti-sperm antibodies (in the male) as we have 98% so very high! However, all the consultants have told us there is nothing that will make any difference to this (although he has still been taking Zita WEst supplements). Sorry to hear about your illness, hope 2 mths off helps 

Didi - glad you had a nice weekend and fab news that you're levels are normal for your thyroid! I used to be a member of Cannons when I lived in Surbiton - its very nice there - enjoy! Woking is very nice, everyone is so nice there and its just lovely & plush compared to QM's (but then they do charge the price to go with it  )

Rachelle - hello & welcome - did you say they would be doing 3 goes from April?!?!? I've just managed to get my PCT to agree to my second NHS go (as they've only just started doing 2), good to see they are finally upping the funding!

Sammy - there are lots of people that have implantation like this - I am keeping           for you & Spottie & Dottie

JustP - glad you had a good appt with Dr Kalu - I've met him too - he has a very positive attitude. 

Hello as well to JAck, Samia, Jo, Tanya, Clarebel & everyone else - phewee I'm exhausted after trying to catch up with you lot!  Can't wait to see you all on Wed  

Womby x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

That's it I'm officially LOST!!  And I mean properly LOST!!  I'm going to be really boring tonight but just to say a quick hello and that I've not deserted you!!  And also to say to Sammy that I had brown blood with both my girls and specially Aaliyah(the eldest) and they normally say brown is fine as it's old blood!!  So please stay +ve as it's not over until the fat lady sings!!(or in my case ME the   )  Hope that helps!!

I'm still on for Wednesday but might be a bit late as I will put everyone in bed and make sure Keira's settle
before I walk through the front door cos the last thing I want is for dh to call me and ask for me to go home!!  

Welcome to the newbies and   to you all.

Will try and be nice and do personals tomorrow, hello to you all  

Sam


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

SarahTM said:


> Zipadeedoodah!!
> 
> Just back from my GP and he wrote me an NHS prescription for my £1,000 worth of drugs!!
> 
> ...


What a lovely, lovely, lovely, lovely, lovely GP you have there - hope you gave him a good 



Liz
x

Cooee Sam - we're over here


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Oooh no, he's about 90, never cracked a smile and when I walked in and saw him I didn't think I stood a chance - just goes to show that looks can be deceiving!  Still wouldn't Frenchie the codger though!!!  

Sx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Sarah!!! you wash your mouth out young lady!!   

Think I might need some hugs too - just found out my little sister is preggers   - how annoying is that! I know I know I should be happy but I'm not, I'm selfish  - they're supposed to be getting married next year - couldn't she have waited!?!?! 

A now thoroughly depressed Wombly x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Aw Womby   It's horrible hearing news like that, at any time and we all know that you are happy for her inside - it may just take a while for those feelings to surface.
Don't apologise for feeling selfish as you're not at all - it's the same feelings we all have had - I've had horrid thoughts and felt really upset and angry when friends have told me their news.

The huggy arms will be ready and waiting for you tomorrow night   well maybe not from Sarah, who will be off the corner necking some old boy  

Liz
x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Margot and Jerry said:


> The huggy arms will be ready and waiting for you tomorrow night  well maybe not from Sarah, who will be off the corner necking some old boy


    Liz - you always know how to make me laugh


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

They don't call me snoggy Sarah for nuffink!!!  

Wombly - maybe this is a good sign and means that you and your sister will have babies together so you can help and support each other?  If not, then think of it as good practice 'cos I'm sure you'll be right behind her.

Sx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh I thought it was Scary Sarah, the Octogenarian Ogler!  

I'm not in trouble................................ 

Liz
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Ha ha!  Enough now 'cos I don't want people getting the wrong idea about me!!  I'm nice really - honest!!!

Sx


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Girls, you do so make me laugh!  

 (that one's for you snoggy Sarah). Well done for getting the Doc to pay for your drugs. I have a great version of Zipadeedoodah on my ipod, it's by the The Jackson5. I will reply to your PM soon.

Wombly, you're not a shellfish! (I prefer the word shellfish as it's makes me feel a little better each time I say to myself when I'm being selfish ). I've been feeling really a lot like that lately too. I went to meet friends for a pub lunch and there were a few babies there that I was coo-ing too. At first I was thinking 'it's not fair' and then I started feeling paranoid that they were all thinking 'look at the childless woman - keep our babies away!' I swear I am  but it IS totally understandable how you (and I) feel because we are all so wrapped up in fertility issues. You wouldn't have the same feelings if everything was okay would you? Therefore you are not a shellfish! 

Hope everyone is okay? I'm looking forward to seeing everyone tomorrow and am leaving work early (dentist appt) so that I can get to the pub on time. DP has offered to drop me off an pick me up which I thought was very sweet. I think I shall just drive myself though. If anyone needs picking up, just shout!

Sammy, how are you doing honey? I'm  things are okay with you and sending you extra spicy  with cherries on top.

Samia, I think you may need this: http://www.youarehere.org.uk/

Lots of  and  to everyone. Liz, Jack, Jo, Rachelle, Bel, Tanya, Clarabel, Didi, Lou, Bee, and any one else that I've missed off (sorry if I have - I'm finding it so hard to keep up at the moment!!)

Changing the subject, just got this article from a colleague. Thought some of you might find it interesting:
http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/woman/health/article205701.ece

JustP
xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Doh!  See I told you I was  .  I thought that article was in today's paper but have just realised that in was in 2004!!  I'm so up to date and with the times, me.  I swear I have lost ALL of my memory cells in the last 2 years.  I was bad before but now it's shocking  .  When I see you tomorrow, I apologise in advance if I get everyone's names and tx all the wrong way round. 

xxx


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Talking of losing my memory .. I've been meaning to ask for a while, has anyone experienced bad skin or tooth trouble whilst on tx?  On all three occasions, I've had a back tooth that has either chipped or broken and my skin is now all red and blotchy.  I've never read it as a side effect and just wondered whether it happened to anyone else?


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

JustP

I think the skin and teeth problems may be due to the hormones whizzing around your body, upsetting the balance.

I think we're all going to struggle with names and tx tomorrow night - I think we should all have name badges with a brief line about where we are in tx, to make things easier.  

Although as said above, Sarah will be easy to spot   (  you really)

Liz
x


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

I aggree

Was thinking of writing myself notes, so I can remember where everyone is on their tx!!

Just P, thanks for article . It might be out of date but it could be very helpful for me xxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

well we'll just have to be like an AA meeting and all stand up in turn, saying who we are and what our tx is  

So how many of us will there be?

Liz
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Looks like there are 12 of us (on a table seating 10-12 so we'll get to know each other pretty well!!!)

*People who've replied:*
Liz - Surbiton
Sarah - Sunbury
Sam - Worcester Park, depends on the girls and how much milk Sam can express!!! 
Tanya - Shepperton
Wombly/Cara - Epsom/Godalming
Jo - Teddington, but Wednesday in Ewell could be a problem as no car
JustP - Ashford
Belenzinha - Ewell (not 100% sure but will try)
Clarabel - St Margarets
Lou - Wimbledon
Anna F - Walton
Domenica - Thames Ditton

*People who haven't replied:*
Toffeecat -
Grazia -
WendyP -
Daffodil -
Bee -
Rachelle - Kingston

*People who probably can't make it:*
Jackeen - started a new job so probably not able to make it
Sammy - Hampton - working late so can't make it
Eden

Somebody please help me. In an attempt to not obsess about babies and IVF I have just spent the past hour looking at puppies!! Somebody tell me how stupid it'd be to get a puppy when we have two cats and no money!!

Thanks

Sarah x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

well Sarah - I'd say get a puppy   The cats will cope, they're independent things and you won't have time for a puppy once you're in the latter stages of pregnancy, so best it's fully trained now, whilst you can, seeing as that BFP is imminent    

What model do you / does DH fancy?

Liz
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Oh that's sooo the wrong thing to say!!  I was hoping you'd say don't be silly!!  Looking at Beagles and want to call him Bonkers!!  DH wants a lab or Weimeraner and wants to call him Mutley!!  

Laters!

Sx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

sorry    

I'm with DH on the Weimeraner front, although the ones I've known are incredibly boisterous!

Beagles are cute too though 

Liz
x


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

Sorry ladies I have pinched DH's pc as mines not working so can't be long.

Sarah go for it I got a little pup last Nov on top of two cats! He does add value 

Right tomorrow I'll get there for 6.30 but will only be able to stay an hour as I going to MIL for a take away as BIL is down with their new baby and leave the next day, so it'll be a quick one from me and no food  or I won't eat my curry! 

Looking forward to meeting you all even if I don't have a clue where this pub is       Looked it up now


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Sarah,


Go for it.


Walking the dog will be great exercise and cheaper than a gym!  

Didi


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Oh yeah, but it's really dark isn't it and what happens if it's raining?!!  (I'm trying to talk myself out of this can you tell?!!)


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

JustP, I can't say I had any probs with my teeth but my skin was definitely shocking and emotionally I was up and down like a yo-yo.  Can't wait to start again!!


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

No, go for it but maybe steer clear from a big dog that can jump up on a newborn( I am confident you see), like a lab.

xxx


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Totally bonkers idea but I am thinking about going out to Istanbul over New Year. I figured, whats a few flights and a few nights in a hotel to get to meet the people I am going to trust make us parents !! What do you think?

Plus, got the prices from Woking. OMG There is no way we can afford ICSI there! Plus donor eggs ( if we need them)are only availiable at ARM from what I can see and the cost is another 3k.

Sarah are you now at Hammersmith? Whats it like?

Wombly are u now at QM or were you at QM

Just P where are u based?

REally dont know what to do but need a plan or I will go mad.

XX
didi


----------



## Belenzinha (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi All,

I can see you've all been busy bees... Sorry I've been MIA, finding it very hard to go through a complete day in one piece lately. I'll save my energy for tomorrow. Hopefully I'll come alive from the social interaction. My TV is not that good in the talking back department.

Lots of love and baby dust to you all    

xxx Bel


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Didi, come along tomorrow.  We all have the same questions (well I know I do anyway).  I have loads to ask you all.  I'll probably forget tomorrow and just talk about rubbish, but my intention is there.  

In answer to your question now, I live in Ashford, had 2 private tx at Woking (1st and 2nd tx) and one (my only 1 allowed) NHS at QM just this month.  For our 4th attempt we'll probably go back to Woking for our frosties.  DP and I were talking about the difference between QM and Woking recently and even though QM is NHS and Woking is plush, fancy, private, we both agreed that QM, along with The Bridge clinic, had a lot to offer too. We both liked watching the embies on the Ultrasound get put back in, you don't get to see that at Woking (or rather you didn't when we were there).  The nurses are fantastic at Woking and have lots of time for you, and although the nurses at QM are great too, they are very busy there.  Before we went to QM though, we were adamant that we wouldn't leave Woking and said we would definitely go back (we had no choice but to go to QM as it was NHS).  Now our opinions have completely changed.  This has thrown yet another  spanner in the works deciding what to do next!

Receiving that that article that I posted earlier (the one that a colleague sent me today) has got me thinking about Nottingham or ARCG too now.  Saying that, hearing on here about Norway from Bel and Hammersmith from Sarah has got me thinking about those as well!  It just shows that we all are going mad deciding what to do too.  We're all in this madness together!  

Sarah, don't get a puppy.  No, do get one.  No don't.  Arrrhhh!  I keep saying to DP that I want to get one but we both work full time so it wouldn't really be fair.  I can puppy sit though! I could take a dog to work for a week or two so if you do get one, put us down as chief puppy sitters!  That goes to you too Wombly.  I was telling DP about your choc puppy because that's his fave dog.  It was my way of trying to get him to agree!   It didn't work though!  I think he'd rather get a !!

xxxx

PS, Bel, just seen your post.  It'll be lovely to see you too honey.  Hope you get some energy and feel a bit better


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

Thank you Liz for suggesting to post here.

I hope I can join you? I am 30 my DH is 32, we got married last May.

After 12 months of TTC our first baby our GP has referred my Husband and I to the QM in Roehampton.  She referred us 3 weeks ago and we have just received our appointment in the post yesterday: apptmt 12th of February!  I wasn't expecting to have to wait this long to get an appointment and moreover from what I understand in the letter it says the appointment is actually with a nurse not a doctor and following this first appointment it will be a further 2 months to get the appointment with the actual Consultant.

So far our GP has done the semen analysis and the day 21 hormone and various hormonal blood tests and everything came back fine. Basically we don't know what's wrong, but something is bound to be surely after 12 months.  The GP said that anyway the QM would probably redo the same tests and arrange to look at my anatomy.
Does it mean they will do an HSG or a lap & dye do you think?  I know the latter is more invasive than the first, what's your experience from QM?
I am finding the whole TTC experience very difficult and I have never felt so useless in my life, I am tearful just writing all this.  During the 12 months of actively TTC I have not once got a BFP, nada, nothing, zilch, leading me to think that there must be something seriously wrong in there and now we know it's not my husband's fault because his semen analysis came back fine.  I don't understand I have very regular cycles of 27-28 days with a nice LH surge normally right on day13-14 and I feel my ovulation every month.  As far as I am aware I have not had PID in the past and or anything to my knowledge that would have caused tube blockage.  Do you think I may have something to affect my tubes and not know for years? And would my period be this regular and ovulation etc?

Also does anyone know what the success rate of IVF is at QM Roehamtpon?

Sorry for the long introduction, I hope some of you will point me in the right direction and hoping to find some much needed advice and support.

Thank you

Pinpin x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

No worries Pinpin - welcome to the thread

I won't answer your questions as I think that some of the other girls who have recently undergone similar to you, will be able to give you much better answers than I ever could.

Liz
x


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi Pin Pin

welcome to QM thread. Everyone is lovely here.

I have just had first IVF at QM. Unfortunately, none of my eggs fertilised so we are waiting to see DR Kalu to see what the problem is.

Ok, so what to expect.

I am afraid it's  a process of elimination. They do bloods first and as your hormone levels are fine and you are young at 30, you are in good shape so far. 

Have you read Zita Wests Guide to getting pregnant? It has worked for me , unfortunately I miscarry so that it was bought me to IVF. Anyway, whilst you are going through tests over coming months, keep trying! I know many women that it took more than a year but their second baby was almost immediate!

I have had alot of surgery for endo so I might be incorrect, but they will normally do the least invasive tests first in the hope that you will get pregnant in the meantime. Usually they are;
Bloods; FSH, LH
Also, get your GP to check your thyroid and sugar levels just in case, as endocrine disoders effect fertility.
HCG which looks at anormalities of the womb and any poss endo
Lap, only if felt necessary and they are looking for answers or they suspect endo

Waiting lists for treatment vary on diagnosis and age. QM had some more funding recently, so you my  
Treatment IUI then IVF then ICSI, in that order, unless they find something wrong which impedes natural fertlisation like endo. ICSI will only be recommended if you have failed IVF or DH has poor sperm count/motility etc

Everyone is different but you will be well looked after at QM. We are all in the same boat and will happily give advise based on our own experience. Everyone is different 

We are meeting tomorrow at the Albany. Why don't you come along?

didixx


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

sorry, keep loosing internet connx so emailed post half way through. Will continue at work tomorrow
xxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey guys

So sorry i haven't been on here for a bit - i'm just coming to the end of a 10 day stretch at work and i've been totally snowed under.

Thank you so much for all your nice 'welcomes' really lovely!

Joy - thank you so much for your post, it was really helpful.  There was also a throw away comment from the nurse i spoke to on the phone about the waiting times becoming non-existant too... ooh i wonder!!!

What was the thing about Wednesday about? sorry i am a bit slow!  I'm a bit nervous about Thursday, daft i know as it's not a bit deal but i'm sure i'll sort myself out.

I guess i will know more of what to expect when we have the appt in 2 more sleeps!!

I am a little over weight (i bake when i'm stressed!) but i'm sorting it out and have started running again.  Does anyone know what the BMI limit is at Roehampton at all?  I shall attempt to fill my pockets with feathers and hide a helium balloon up my jumper in time for Thursday!   xx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Just a quickie from me 'cos I've just finished wallpaper stripping the hallway and I'm starving!!

Welcome Pinpin - we're meeting at The Albany in Thames Ditton www.the-albany.co.uk and I've just found out the football's on so that was excellent timing!!

*People who've replied:*
Liz - Surbiton
Sarah - Sunbury
Sam - Worcester Park, depends on the girls and how much milk Sam can express!!! 
Tanya - Shepperton
Wombly/Cara - Epsom/Godalming
Jo - Teddington, but Wednesday in Ewell could be a problem as no car
JustP - Ashford
Belenzinha - Ewell (not 100% sure but will try)
Clarabel - St Margarets
Lou - Wimbledon
Anna F - Walton
Domenica - Thames Ditton
Pinpin -

*People who haven't replied:*
Toffeecat -
Grazia -
WendyP -
Daffodil -
Bee -
Rachelle - Kingston

*People who probably can't make it:*
Jackeen - started a new job so probably not able to make it
Sammy - Hampton - working late so can't make it
Eden

Rachelle - hope you can make it? We're planning to meet from 6.30pm. I've booked table 30 in the bar under the name Sarah.

Sorry not to answer any questions or chat more but I need food and will catch up with everyone tomorrow.

Sarah x

/links


----------



## Belenzinha (Oct 5, 2008)

HELP!!! I'm freaking out. I've just found out that my "adorable" DH got vaccinated with the flu jab at work today. This is a mere 2 weeks before we go for our our IVF treatment. I don't seem to be able to find any information on whether the flu jab will affect the quality of his sperm.

I can't believe he just went and did that without even consulting our IVF doctors first, let alone me!!! I am so livid I can't speak... 

Does anyone know if this will interfere with our treatment?

Please help I'm so upset...


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Rachelle, sorry to hear you're working like mad.  I unfortunately know that feeling too!  

I've just had a quick look at my 'introductory letter' from QM and this is what the criteria said:

1. You must have not had more than 2 previous cycles of IVFI/ICSI. A cycle is defined as having started the gonadtrofin injections. You must not have bad any previous NHS funded IVF treatments
2. Your Body Mass Index (BMI) must be between 19 and 29 at the time of treatment
3. Your early cycle FSH blood test must have always been less than or equal to 10 iu/L. We will need to get an up to date level of this nearer the time of your treatment
4. You must be childless, as must your partner.
5. You must be in a stable relationship and complete a satisfactory Welfare of the Child assessment. (required by the regulatory authority)
6. The consultant gynaecologist at Queen Marys must decide that treatment is appropriate for you both.

This letter was dated 31st March 08 and it said that the waiting time was 1 year.  I received the 'we are now ready to go ahead' letter in June 08 and I actually had my first appt in July and started D/R at the beginning of Sept, so it just shows that the waiting lists can move quickly when more funding is available.  I didn't need to have any tests though because I already knew the main issue why I can't get pg (I already had undergone 2 tx privately), although if my FET doesn't work next time then I will need to have further tests.

We had ICSI at QM but only because the first time we did IVF privately, we had 16 eggs and only 1 fertilised and they didn't know why (even though DPs SA was all fine).

In my 'go ahead' letter, it says 'your bmi must be less than 30kg/m2.  If you are concerned that your weight may be too high, please phone for advice'.  You could always phone them 'anonymously' if you are don't want to reveal anything to them?

Didi is so right when she says that everyone is different though.  I've read so many posts on FF and there's so many variations and different treatments for similar issues.  It really does depend on the individual.

Hope this helps you at bit.

Sarah, just our luck that the football's on!  I'm impressed that you're wall paper stripping in the evening!  I can barely have the energy to do anything, although I did cook tonight for the first time in ages - and DP said it was delicious! (DP normally does the cooking because he's an excellent cook  ) 

Big   to everyone!

Sammy, extra big   and lots of     to you.  Hope you're okay?

Bel, just seen your post.  What a bl**dy nightmare - something else to worry about.  It had never even occurred to me as I've never had a flu jab.  I don't know the answer on whether it will have an effect but I can't imagine that it will.  I will have a look to see what I can find though honey to help reassure you.

JustP.


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Bel, it's looking okay! Just found these links:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=15978.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=16654.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=161962.0

xxxx


----------



## Belenzinha (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks JustP. Let's keep our fingers crossed. I just can't believe he'd be THAT STUPID!!! They guy has 3 degrees including a PhD, you'd think he'd bother to ask a Dr before getting injected with a freaking virus 2 weeks before IVF!!!!!! I'm soooo angry I can't breathe...              

Thanks for your help. 

xxx B


----------



## Anna F (May 23, 2008)

Hi all...please forgive my lack of posts - can't keep up with you all!  And I am more of a lurker than a poster!!  Anyway, it's great to hear everyone's news..  Unfortunately I can't make tomorrow night - been asked to cover for my boss at a work function (grrr.....means I have to think of another reason why I'm not drinking!!
Have a fab evening.  Got my first scan at QM's on wednesday, if all goes to plan I'll be 7 weeks pregnant - am very very scared!


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Good morning

just to say thank you for inviting me, it'll be lovely to meet you tonight  , I'll drive straight from work for 6.30 but I'll only be able to stay for an hour though I promised to help DH with a presentation so he'll be waiting with the laptop on and powerpoint warming up for me 

I live in Claygate BTW so not far at all 

Hope you all  have a good day


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Girls

Looking forward to tonight!!

Pinpin / Hula - hello & welcome. Just to say we were in the same boat as you & were classified as 'unexplained' for 2.5yrs until we went private & they did a more detailed SA for DH which revealed he has 98% anti-sperm antibodies and is something they don't test for on the NHS as it's very rare unless the man has had a vasectomy. Not saying that it could be this as it is very rare (aren't we the lucky ones  ) but just letting you know our story.

Bel -   for your man being a bit of an   but hopefully, as JustP said (and she's very good at doing research too) it won't affect it. I would assume as most of the sperm is made up to 3mths before that it wouldn't affect it too much? 

Anna - good luck for next week!!  

Didi - I am currently at QM & about to go for my 2nd NHS go but had my first ICSI at Woking (private).

Sarah - yay!!! Get a dog!!!!!! I won't lie though, they are definitely hard work when they're small and you definitely need lots of time for them when they're so ickle (i.e. putting them outside every 1-2hrs for toilet, watching what they're doing all the time, training, etc.) but they are also very very cute, I couldn't imagine life without mine now  oh yes, we also have 2 cats - 'project family integration' is still going  - BTW a wiemeraner (sp?) is hard work as they are very head strong and not really for a 'beginner' and the beagle needs a lot of work for training as they can be quite naughty, that's why we went for a lab, its one of the easiest to train (apparently) and is great with kids & families.......not that I'm biased or anything 

JustP - a bunny?!?! a bunny??!? what is a bunny compared to a dog? - all they do is smell & poo eveywhere (sorry I hope I don't offend any bunny lovers). 

Anyhoo - best get on with some work - see you lot tonight  - Wombly x

PS - should we have a secret code word??! i.e. 'the weather in moscow is cold', answer: 'especially when the eagle flies' - can you tell I always wanted to be in MI5?  )


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Wombly - I agree! SIL had a house rabbit and I really couldn't see the point of it as it did nothing other than poo everywhere and shed fur everywhere (ditto Wombly's comment about not wanting to offend any bunny fans out there!  )

I think you are very good candidate for MI5 or would you be better suited to MFI?    

Looking forward to tonight too 

Liz
x


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Hahaha, Womly, love it!    

I shall turn up and say 'Zee weather in moscow is cold', from behind my mac and sunglasses. Knowing my luck, I bet I end up saying to some random stranger and they think I've lost the plot!   (no change there then!)

I know, a   cannot be compared to a dog (I would prefer a dog for sure) but I guess you can leave bunnies at home on their own during the day.  DP has always loved them and wasn't very happy with me when I recently ate rabbit paella in front of him (mmmm)!

Pinpin, had not even heard of Claygate before!  Look forward to meeting you tonight too.

Bel, hope you feel better today?  I guess sometimes our dear DH or DP's just don't think that their side is as important.  I know that my DP looks at me as the incubator and him as just a spare part - he doesn't realise the effect that things can have on his   .  It's not an intentional thing though.

Anna, had totally forgotten that you are PUPO!!  So sorry!  I too am finding it a little hard to keep up with things here lately.  Sending you lots of    for your appt.  Do you mean it's today or next week?  At the work function why not say you're on antibiotics?  Or you could say that you read somewhere that it's good to not drink a few days in the week, so you've decided to pick Wednesdays, Fridays and Saturdays as your drink free days! (you can always change the days if a function comes up on another day!)  Hope it goes okay.

Am SO looking forward to meeting everyone later.  

Love JustP xx
(PS, JustP is not my real name but as an MI5 agent I cannot reveal it until later!)

PPS, thinking of you Sammy


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey everyone

I'm taking a quick break from my stripping (I'm gonna be exhausted later by the way!)...

Just wanted to tell you that my dad and stepmother had a rabbit and in the winter they brought it indoors and put the hutch on a bistro table - over time the rabbit wee burnt a huge hole in the table and they stink!  Yuck!  Has put me off rabbits for life - rabbit paella yum scrum!!  Sorry any rabbit lovers - don't think the Albany sell rabbit!

See you later (I'm aiming to be there at 6.30 but will depend on traffic and stripping!!).

Sarah x 

(gutted I wasn't more creative with my name - wouldn't make a good Spook would I?!!)


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey there

SarahTM - thanks for the offer - what bar is it did you say you guys were meeting at? I'm late turn today so will struggle but will do my best (i'm working in Sidcup at the moment!).

JustP - thanks for all the info - i tick all the boxes apart from the BMI one so will cut off a leg or something...... i jest..... step away from the oven NO MORE BAKING!!!!

Be glad when tomorrow is over as feeling really anxious - not good with fear of the unknown, remaining stress free, relaxing, suprises.....


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

SarahTM said:


> I'm taking a quick break from my stripping (I'm gonna be exhausted later by the way!)...


dirty girl!   



SarahTM said:


> (gutted I wasn't more creative with my name - wouldn't make a good Spook would I?!!)


I'm still wondering what the TM stands for? Answers on a postcard please.

I too am aiming for 6.30 - if the ceilings are on the bedroom floor then that can be a nice little task for DH tonight in recompense for leaving me stuck at work last night until 8.00pm! In fairness to him, he was stuck in a meeting himself but as he had the car and house keys on him I was stranded.

On Pinpin will be bringing a touch of class to tonight as Claygate is very desirable  

Anna - I know it's terrifying waiting for your first scan but I'm sure it will all be fantastic - keep the tissues handy as the tears of joy will flow when you see that tiny bean with a flashing heartbeat 

Sammy - I'm still keeping everything crossed for you that you get a lovely BFP tomorrow   

Not going to say anything else now or I'll have nothing to contribute tonight (yeah right!)

Liz
x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hello girls,

A quick one from me as right now I'm fuming!!   DH well I should say H as he's not D right now has just called me to say that he's on his way home from work as he's not feeling well and that he doesn't think he'll be able to look after the girls as he's going straight to bed and might not hear them     Flu he said    I bet you he's got a runny nose!!!  I haven't been out by myself since Keira was born and the time I want to he's ill!!  Will see........  I'm so sorry but I hope you all have a nice evening!!  I would have loved to play spy!!  I already have the accent:"ZEEEE"    

Sam   

P.S: will see if he's really that unwell and if not he WILL be babysitting!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

Sam I hope you can come 

See you all at 6.30 got to go walk the dog quick and then get ready


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Aw Sam - naughty DH  . Men are hopeless when they get man-flu! Of course that will mean no dinner for him as presumably he's too poorly.
I really hope you can make it tonight as you definitely deserve a night off, but if you can't then we'll organise another meet up soon  

Liz
x


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Margot and Jerry said:


> SarahTM said:
> 
> 
> > (gutted I wasn't more creative with my name - wouldn't make a good Spook would I?!!)
> ...


Sarah Trapeze Master? Sarah Trolley Molley? Sarah Teas Maid? Sarah The Muncher? Sarah Trouble Maker ? I could go on but think it's best that I stop there!

Sam, really hope you can make it tonight. Tell H that if he's too ill to babysit then you'll just have to tell all the girls to meet at yours instead. That might frighten him to health!

See you later everyone else!


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

JustP said:


> Sarah The Muncher?


Surely this is referring to Sarah and her fondness for necking old boys again isn't it? 

Liz
x


----------



## Belenzinha (Oct 5, 2008)

So I'm off to have a shower and get ready now.... Can't wait. Been behaving like a plant all day so as not to upset my stupid immune system (i.e., have sat on my   all day!).

As DH has been feeling very guilty about upsetting me so much I get to borrow his new car. Yippeee!!!!!! So anyone who needs a ride you just let me know! Pity I don't have to go on the motorway or I'd floor that baby. He'll be sh***in' his pants all evening worrying about his little baby, that'll teach him!!!!!!  

I know, I am a  

See you!!!

Bel


----------



## sammy73 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi girls

I hope you had a nice evening last night.  I had the day from hell yesterday as 2 people did not come in for work - missing 2 nurses on a shift is not good.  But I survived it and here I am.  It's true what they say - "hard work does not kill".

Anyway, I just did my HPT.  Can you believe I waited till my official test date.  How good am I.  Any case it was bad news but we were prepared.  I cried my tears on Monday and Tuesday and feel okay today.  I'm sure there will come days when it will be too much but we will cross that bridge when we come there.  So   for us.  My DH is so supportive and I really could not have a better husband.

Just wanted to thank you girls for all the support I got from you.  You were wonderful.  I do not think we will try again as we cannot afford to go private - so i guess this is the end of the road for us.  Imagine what a miracle it will be if one day we get our natural   - come on girls I can dream.

Any case you all have a lovely day.  I have to call the clinic to tell them the news.  And tonight I will have a nice glass of wine with my man.

,   and   to you all.


Sammy


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

So sorry sammy  

I have read that it is going up to 3 goes from April next year - would you be able to have further goes from then?


----------



## sammy73 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Rachelle

Where did you see that??  Would be interested to see it.  Well, I guess if we can we will try again.  But I need to process this experience now and then we will go further if we decide to do so.

Have a nice day.

Sam


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh Sammy - I'm so, so sorry to hear that it was a BFN for you this morning. You and DH take lots of care of each other  

With regards additional goes, Wombly has loads of information on who to contact at the PCT.

Thinking of you both

Liz
xxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi Sammy

there was a PCT document online when i looked up Kingston NHS.  I am going to the ACU for my appt at 10 i will ask when i'm there too xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Rachelle - good luck with today's appointment  

It was lovely to meet you all last night but I must confess that I feel like poo today - need sleep!  

Hope you all got home safe and sound

Liz
x


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey ladies

Just had my appt and although it was only the first appt, when the nurse saw DH's SA results she discussed IVF with us.  He has been asked to complete another SA and i will be having HSG and vaginal ultrasound.  Next appt is 11th Feb to see the consultant.

Can anyone guide me through the HSG and what its like? All my bloods came back okay so hopefully this will also be okay.

On a positive note we got told there is no longer a waiting list due to our PCT so it's looking likely it will be 6 months providing they have the staff. So maybe August 2009.

I asked about the increase in IVF goes and was told it has been discussed but nothing confirmed as yet - fingers crossed for everyone!!

So now all i have to do is get my butt running and stop munching so much and my BMI will be good to go!


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey Sammy - I'm so sorry to hear your news. I hope you're holding up okay and so glad you have lots of support from your lovely hubby. Take good care!

Rosh - glad to hear your appointment went well. And super news about there being very little wait. Hopefully those tests will all be sorted swiftly. I had my HSG when under Genweral anaesthetic for a laparoscopy so wan;t awake. However, I've heard that when they do it normally it's fine. Not the nicest of expereinces but uncomfrotable rather than painful. I wouldn;t worry too much about it.

To the rest of you, I had a lovely time last night. it was great to meet you all andput names to faces. Its so great to be able to talk openly and know we're not alone out there. (I'm sure the adjacent table fond it very gripping too).

Really hope we can do it again in the future.
Love
Jo
xxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

Sorry I couldn't make it last night but dh owes me one now    Man and their flu!!  It can't have been that bad as he's gone into work today!!  His punishement:"If you're not well enough to listen out to 2 girls asleep, you're not well enough to watch football!!" So off to bed he went armed with night nurse!!  
Anyway, I hope you all had a nice evening.  


Sammy hun   , please don't despair as I was told they didn't think I'd be able to fall pregnant with such high FSH and even QM didn't want me to pay and have another IVF go!!  And look at me now!!  

Liz, not a hungover?   

Rosh75, HSG is when you have a blue dye inserted through your tubes to make sure everything is clear and running through.  I had 2 of them and they are painless, you might just get some AF type pains after with a little spotting but all in all it's ok, you'll be fine  

Hello everybody and I hope there isn't too many sore heads today  

Sam   

P.S: I forgot who asked me who was Gina Ford, but she's an author on baby behaviour and sleep routines and all that and I can really recommend her books she's great!!  I used "the little contented baby book" on both girls now and I don't know what I would have done without her!! I also used the potty training one on Aaliyah and she was done in 2 days and we've never had an accident (keep our fingers crossed  )


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Sammy, so, so sorry to hear your BFN honey . I'm keeping my  that you will get a BFP naturally and further NHS funding too. I hope you and DH do something nice to help each other through this horrible time. I think a glass of wine is a good start! Lots of  to you.

Rachelle, so pleased the waiting time is down. With regards to HSG, it effects everyone differently. I have heard that some girls say it doesn't hurt at all and others saying it was very painful (and plenty of in between ones too). I don't think you can know beforehand how it might effect you. I had blocked tubes so I can say that it was not the _most _comfortable procedure for me but I didn't take any painkillers beforehand either. I was told by a nurse afterwards that I should have taken some as a precaution. I would therefore recommend taking strong pain killers just in case. Saying that though, the procedure is very  quick so either way it'll be over before you know it. Good luck with it all !

Liz, I too feel awful today. I'm so tired too. I've had a few late nights this week (late being after 11pm now!) and I think it's catching up with me! I'm off out tonight too so won't get to bed again till around midnight. I think I'm making up time for staying in over the past couple of months. At this rate, I'll end up sleeping all weekend trying to catch up!

It was SO lovely to meet everyone yesterday and to feel that we're all in similar situations so we freely say how we feel and can all understand. Seeing Liz, Tanya and Clarabel has certainly given me inspiration!
  

Sam, sorry you didn't make it (and Sammy, Jack, Lou, Anna, Rachelle, Bee and all the others I've missed too). This just gives us an excuse to all meet up again soon.

Lots of  and  to everyone.
*yawns*
Sleepy JustP xxx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Afternoon girls

Sammy, I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN.  There's not really much I can say that will make you feel better but look after yourselves and try to take some time together to mourn what might have been and decide where to go from here.    Whatever you decide we're here when you need us.

Rachelle, I had the hunkiest doctor do my HSG - it was so embarrassing 'cos I couldn't help myself flirting with him (thank goodness dh decided to wait outside!) and then of course had his face in my fandango for the next 10 minutes!    I can't honestly say that I remember it hurting or even being that uncomfortable but then I'm so used to having scans and stuff that I s'pose it's getting quite normal (how sad is that?!).  I do remember walking out straight away (still flirting) so it can't have been that bad?!  Great news about the waiting time - if you're lucky the consultant might book you in at your Feb appointment so it could be earlier than August hopefully?


It was lovely to put names to faces last night - even though I didn't get to chat to everyone properly and we missed Lou, Sam (bad dh!), Rachelle, Sammy, Anna, Toffeecat, Grazia, Wendy, Daff, Bee, Eden and Jackeen - we should make it a more regular occurrence.  Maybe earlyish in the New Year for another meet up?  

Just back from Hammersmith for my coordination appointment.  A long drive for them to check through my forms and show me how to use the injections that I've already done but the good news is that they had my blood results and the fsh came back at 5.1 and the LH at 3. something.  I was a bit worried about my FSH as it went from 6 to 8 on my last two tests so I'm pleased it's down again.  I know nothing about the LH so don't know if this is good or not or even what it does to be honest?  Can anyone enlighten me so I don't have to google it and get boggled by science?  I'll leave the science to Jo and Bel!

Better get on with some work girls.

Speak later.

S xxx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Girls

Was FAB to meet those of you that made it last night but I am absolutely shattered today (and I don't even have an excuse like Liz!) and the 3 preggers ladies all have lovely neat bumps (no you don't look like you ate all the pies Liz  )

Sammy - so sorry hun   - I have contact info for Surrey PCT if / when you want it just PM me. hope you & DH are okay & being kind to yourselves 

Bel - hope you're okay & last night didn't wear you out too much - did you get the car back okay?!

Rachelle - I found the HSG a bit like a smear except they put dye up you, I found it quite fascinating to watch (as you get to see it on the screen), the most pain I had was like a bit of period pain, I also took some painkillers before I went. 

Sarah - wow your FSH is excellent. Sorry I'm not sure on the LH but I think it sounds good too 

Sorry better go - boss is lurking 

Wombly x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Rachelle – my HSG was fine. A little bit uncomfortable but not painful as far as I can remember. The worst part was them tilting the table to get the dye to travel the right way and I ended up hanging on for dear life as they tipped it at such an angle  

Jo – did you get a real energy rush from that juicy steak last night? Whenever I eat steak, I find that I get incredibly hot in bed at night and have to chuck the duvet off!
I wouldn’t worry about the couple on the table behind as the conversation at our first meet up was far, far worse (ask Sam about Instead Cups)  

Sam – hmmm so was DH suffering from a 24hour flu bug thing or just being naughty? Was he gutted that you sent him to bed with no football?
No definitely NOT a hangover on a glass of soda water and a few glasses of tap water! I wouldn’t mind feeling knackered & poo if I’d have been drinking as at least I’d have had a reason for it!
So are you now an agent for Gina Ford books AS WELL AS Instead Cups?    

JustP – Eek, bed after midnight? I seriously wouldn’t be able to function. You take it easy now. Sleeping all weekend sounds blissful to me  

Sarah – now if you’re not lusting after sexy embryologists, then it’s sexy HSG docs and I’ll not even go down the route of old codger doctors – what will DH think!!!  
Well done on the great FSH result – I too haven’t got  a clue about the LH level. So is it all systems go on the next AF then?

Wombly – Aw another one who’s pooped today – not good news! Hello boss   

Hello to everyone else too

Liz
x


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks guys!

Right so painkillers before hand, have a nice wax in case the doctor is hunky (make myself look presentable) and keep my nails long so i can grip the table incase they tilt it!  Ooh i feel a bit excited now!!!

Hope the HSG is better than my last smear - the GP was so rough she made my cervix bleed and had the gall to tell me i had started AF and should have timed the appt better! cheeky!!! 

Am now going to make myself a sparkly weightloss chart, sign up for a 5k and 10k run and go food shopping for plenty of healthy well balanced goodies!  If i can get plenty of weight off before seeing the consultant in 3 months, at least if they have a cancellation sooner rather later i will be ready to go.

Do they re-weigh you before the IVF??

When you have your EC and ET - do you get to watch it?  I would kinda like to see it all and just wondered?x


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Just a quicky with this interesting link for Sarah. http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html#female
I have found it really useful - great news about the FSH and it looks like good news about the LH too if it were on day 3?

Have to dash, but good weekends to all as I'm off work tomorrow

P.s - have a very fat belly after last night's steak Liz. I could compete with Tanya 
xxx

/links


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Now I don't believe that for one minute Jo    

Rachelle - yes they probably will weigh you before tx starts. No you don't see any of the actual EC procedure as you are under sedation. You climb on the table in your gown, get the needle for the sedative popped in your vein and then wake up back on the recovery ward, feeling nice and drowsy.

However you do get to see everything on the ET - not that you can tell much on the ultrasound pic! Usually a big black blob that is your very full bladder and then the catheter tube below that and then you'll see tiny little white grains of rice (well that's what I thought they looked like), being popped back in your uterus. You'll probably get a scan pic of those tiny little dots too.

Hope that helps

Liz
x


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Jo, haven't see that link before and it's very helpful.    My belly is already as big as a PG ladies!  Why do you think I wore the baggy jumper?  .  Ooh, it's your Friday off!  I'm very jealous!  Have a lovely long weekend honey!

Liz, I didn't get a pic of mine!    But I did get to watch on the ultrasound.  It reminded me of a bioluminescent arthropod when I saw the bright white little thing against the dark black and grey background (Can you tell that I've been watching my David Attenborough box set again lately?)  At Woking though, you don't get to see them put back.  You only get a quick glance of the cells before they go in, via a TV screen on the wall.

Have a good evening everyone.

xxx

PS, Liz, I've never thought before whether steak makes me hot at night so I will try and take note next time I eat it!  Why do you think is does that?


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

Sammy I'm so sorry about your BFN big hugs to you and DH  

Rachelle For my HSG I took tablets before, it was slightly uncomfortable but not too bad 

I had a good time last night it was great to meet you all but a shame I couldn't stay longer  Hope all the food was lovely! I would defantly be up for the next meet up (whenever that may be!)

Jo I really doubt it 

Sam Sorry you couldn't make it last night, I hope DH finds a good way to make up to you.

Tanya x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

JustP said:


> Liz, I didn't get a pic of mine!


Just P - I was given a scan pic on my first 2 goes but of course, never got one this time around - sods law eh? 
Maybe it's a Saturday thing!

Liz
x


----------



## Clarabel* (Aug 3, 2008)

Evening everyone,

Sammy, so so sorry to hear about your BFN, lots of   to you and DH. 

Rachelle, just like most of the girls I took some paracetamol before my HSG and it was uncomfortable but definitely not painful. I had mine done at QM. Did not get Sarah's hunky doctor   but a very nice lady doctor who really put me at ease with the whole procedure and explained everything as she was going along.. 

Was great to get to meet so many of you last night. Sarah, thanks for organising! and I look forward to the next one!

 and   to you all

Cx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi girls

I just wanted to say how lovely it was to meet you all yesterday night, I 'm looking forward to the next one.

It was eally nice chatting to Wombly and JustP and Jo and Liz and everyone else who I didn't really get a chance to chat to properly but I can't wait the next time.

Since I am still quite new I am reading up every post from the beginning of the thread so I catch up on everyone. I'm proud to say that I manage to read everything up to page 4 tonight. I'll carry on catching up with my reading tomorrow! 
Also not sure I should have committed myself into helping out DH for presentation prep as it now looks like I'm going to spend a good part of this weekend drawing and painting a map of europe on a canvass   And I am not even good at drawing! Him and the rest of the management board have decided this presentation should be interactive... !

Job wise I am a Supply chain manager working for a famous french luxury cosmetics company    It's a nice industry to work into appart from the fact that they employ many women of child bearing age and as a result am regularly facing the yet again pregnancy annoucement from my colleagues!

Night night

Pinpin x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi girls

Just seen my mum, granny and friend off after cooking them a massive Thai curry and cheesecake and I'm still way too full up to go to bed!!

Pinpin, your job sounds very glamorous! Maybe we should book in for a makeover for our next meet up?!! Shame I didn't get to chat to you last night so will have to arrange another one soon! Good luck with the canvas - can you get your hands on an overhead projector? You could then print a map on to acetate and project it on to the canvas so you can trace the outlines? Might make it a little easier and quicker?

JustP - I have a little collection of scan pics but I can quite honestly say that they've never


> reminded me of a bioluminescent arthropod


Jo - enjoy your day off! Thanks for the link. Looks like I have excellent FSH levels so very happy with that! Still not sure I understand the LH level but I'm sure it's not that important?!! I must say that when you stood up after that steak I did notice that your tummy had suddenly ballooned! NOT!!!

Wombly - hope you had a nice restful sleep and are feeling less pooped tomorrow!

Rachelle - good luck with the weight loss. Could you please give me some of your willpower and make me do the 10k run with you? I was being pretty good on my regime but have completely fallen off the wagon for the past couple of weeks. I'm sure that shedding some weight would help my chances but I can't seem to tell my stomach that which is constantly hungry at the moment! I blame the weather!

Clarabel, lovely to meet you last night - your dh sounds lovely!! JustP did you go home and tell DP? Any reaction?!!

Didi - how are you? Any more thoughts on SA?

Liz - if I'm the only one seeing hunky medical types do you think I have low standards?!!! 

Hi to everyone else.

Feeling sleepy now so off to my bed!!

Sleep tight!

Sarah x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

SarahTM said:


> Liz - if I'm the only one seeing hunky medical types do you think I have low standards?!!!


Sarah - I couldn't possibly pass comment on that but all I would say is.....................GP's......................very old............................snogging 



Oh maybe we could have our next meet up at your house and you could cook us all yummy thai curry and cheesecake   

Pinpin - good luck with the map painting at the weekend 

Liz
x


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi everyone, so lovely to meet you all.

I will catch up on personals at the w/e but I wantde to send a big hug to Sammy. I am so so sorry to hear your news. I am sending lots of positive vibes and hope you feel better soon. 

DH has been in hospital for suspected ulcer so things been pretty **** last 24hrs

Will catch up aith you all at the w/e

Was so slovely to meet you all face to face

LOL
dids


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Ooh aren't we quiet today?!!

Didi so sorry to hear about your dh - hoep he's OK?  Don't you love the way this site changes words?!!  I've met you now and can almost certainly say you wouldn't have written poop?!!

I've just spent our medication money on a new sofa and need to find a home for 2 x 2.5 seater sofas.  If anyone knows anyone who might be interested please let me know and I'll send you details.

Or maybe I should keep them so I have four sofas for everyone to sit on when they come for dinner?!!  

Have a lovely weekend everyone and think of me stripping all weekend ready for the plasterer next week!

lots of love

Sarah x


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

I know, this site changes swear words. I sound like a 1950s housewife!

He is feeling very sorry for himself. I now know the Surrey ambulance service intimately
One good thing- he cant drink so at least his sperm might swim straight next time!
x


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

I never knew this site changed swear words!  I was thinking that you are all rather polite and don't swear!

Sarah, have you heard of Freecycle?  You could put your sofa's on there?    Good luck with your stripping!

Am having such a busy day today!  Arrrrhhhh!

Have a great weekend everyone!

xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

Sarah couldn't reply as your inbox is full 

Hi everyone I hope you all have a lovely weekend xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Sarah - once i have acquired some more willpower i will definitely give you some - it appears to be waning at present and i am being a miserable trout!  You think considering it will help us get a baby, i would be all 'go go go' but alas i'm all.... 'woe is me'... ha ha ha

Last 10k i did was 2006 - did the Bupa 10k for Help a London Child but that isn't until June so is a way off! Runners World only showed races for Nov/Dec so that is no good - i don't think i could walk 10k at present let alone run it! 

I'm lates this week so don't have to leave home until 7.45 - means i can get up at 6 and prance around to Nell McAndrew before work - oh joy!

Going to Bicester Village tomorrow crimbo shopping - perhaps retail therapy is just what the doctor ordered!   (except she didn't but maybe she meant to when she told me to lose 3st! ha ha)


----------



## Anna F (May 23, 2008)

Hello all, hope you are all having a good weekend.  Sounds like you all had a good time on wednesday night!  We had our scan on friday and were amazed to see two strong heartbeats on the screen.  The dr at QM (can't remember his name) was so sweet.

Liz - you are right, it's amazing to see, and there were lots of tears too!  I can't believe how lucky we are.

Off to Cornwall next week for some rest and relaxation.


Anna
xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Anna - OMG twinnies!!! Fantastic news! Bet that's made your weekend hasn't it?

    

Rachelle - ooh stop this talk of running and exercise, it's making me feel bed - well not bad enough to stop me going for my Sunday morning bacon buttie  

Hope you're all no too   as I see we've had a light dusting of snow here this morning  

Liz
x


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh Anna, that's fantastic news!
          

I bet you are over the moon.  How lovely!  

I'm off to celebrate for you by getting a take a away from the Good Earth in Esher!  

Hope everyone has had a lovely weekend too.

Lots of love
JustP xx


----------



## Belenzinha (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi Anna,

MANY, MANY CONGRATULATIONS!!!! OMG twins, that's amazing!!!!!! Have fun in Cornwall and take really good care of yourself. 

all the best!

Ladies,

Can't write much as have been feeling a bit rubbish since Thursday morning. I just wanted to say that it was fantastic to meet you all; I just wish we'd had more opportunity to chat for ages. 

I barely made it home; I was falling asleep on the way! Luckily there wasn't much traffic so was OK but went straight to bed and have been there pretty much since then. I was up today though.

Big hugs and lots of baby dust to you all

Bel


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

Anna Congratulations hun 

Bel I hope you feel better soon x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

We nearly fell off the first page so thought I'd better post something quick!!

Anna - massive congrats!!  You must be thrilled?

Bel - hope you're feeling a bit better?

JustP - yum!  The Good Earth.  Do they deliver to you or do you have to go and get it?

Hi to everyone else.  

Lou Lou, where are you?  Haven't heard from you for ages...

I have one last push at stripping woodwork tonight before the plasterer comes tomorrow and then I'm going to lock myself in my office!!

Have a good night everyone.

Sarah x


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Bel

Sorry to hear you're not feeling great still   Hope it improves soon honey!

Anna, hope you're enjoying Cornwall and resting lots.       (one for all 3 of of you!)  

Rachelle, how was Bicester Village?  I thought last week that I'd go there on Sunday but decided against it when I woke up with a hangover !  
How is everyone else?  It's very quiet round these parts.  Is everyone staying quiet to reserve energy because it's so blo**dy cold!  

Keep warm girls.
Love 
JustP xx

Oh, Sarah have just seen your post.  Good Earth don't deliver round our way. We put plates in the oven and then drive the 20 minutes there and 20 minutes back.  It's a disgrace (driving that far for a takeaway!) !


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi girls
Anna - Congratulations. So thriled for you. You must be over the moon. What a wonderful success story.

Bel - hope you're feeling a bit better by now. Make sure you take it easy.

Sorry for this being a quickie. Work is a bit crazy and shall be leaving at 1:30 today for my appointment at hammersmith - YIPPEEE!!!!!! I'm so excited. Its finally arrived. I just hope he's not going to want to run any more tests and that he can just say "go ahead"
I hope I don't end up having to go back just for the sake of it like you did Sarah. Fingers crossed.

Have a good day lovelies and speak soon
Love Jo
x


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Jo, good luck with your appointment honey!!


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Just a quickie as I'll post properly later - to say to Jo   with your Hammersmith appointment today. Hope it's all fab

Bel - sorry to hear last week knocked you out again but hope you feel better soon  

JustP - oooh get get you missus, getting your take away from Good Earth - how flash!  

Sarah - I keep forgetting to say a HUGE thank you for organising last Wednesday    
Is all the stripping now done?   Fingers crossed that AF shows up when she should  

Hello everyone else   

Liz
x


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks for the fgood luck vibes girls

Here here - thanks so much to Sarah for organising last week.
XXXXXXXX


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

I don't know how anyone feels about this but I'm really struggling to keep up now on where everyone is at with their treatment.

I know the Woking Nuffield girls have this lovely list saying just that, so wondered if you may be an idea for us to have similar. If so, I've been a bit cheeky and copied their headings, which are:

*Waiting to Start:

Downregging:

Stimming:

2ww/PUPO:

Waiting for First Scan:

Waiting for New Arrival:

Taking a Break:*

I'm not sure if these would be the best headings or if anyone would be interested in adding their info to this (wherever you're having tx - as you're all still QM girls ). If you are then maybe we could take it in turns to fill in the relevant info about ourselves

What do you reckon?

Liz
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Right, I'll start:

*Waiting to Start:*
SarahTM - hurry up AF!!

*Downregging:

Stimming:

2ww/PUPO:

Waiting for First Scan:

Waiting for New Arrival:

Taking a Break:*

But bagsy not keep it up to date, I'll organise our get togethers so someone else'll have to volunteer that role!!

I was gonna suggest a Christmas Party but as we're nearly all not drinking it could be a damp squib so how does end of January suit everyone?

Speak soon everyone.

Sarah x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

I don't mind keeping it up to date - although I may be out of action for a little bit in a few months 

Anyway I've added my bit in:

*Waiting to Start:*
SarahTM - hurry up AF!!

*Downregging:*

*Stimming:*

*2ww/PUPO:*

*Waiting for First Scan:*

*Waiting for New Arrival:*
Liz - Marvin due on 15/03/09 

*Taking a Break:*

Yes it would be good to have another meet up and January could well be a good idea as generally everyone is feeling pretty flat then aren't they - so we can all cheer each other up

Liz
x


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

I would love another meet up. There were zillions of things I want to ask and find out from all of you gorgeous girls and I never got the chance!

I've added my bit too

*Waiting to Start:*
SarahTM - hurry up AF!!

*Downregging:*

*Stimming:*

*2ww/PUPO:*

*Waiting for First Scan:*

*Waiting for New Arrival:*
Liz - Marvin due on 15/03/09

*Taking a Break:*
JustP. Hopefully will be starting again early next year.

In other threads that I've seen, it's normally the mods that kept this list up to date. I'm not a mod but I do like The Kinks so will happily try and give it a go!  I will do my best but can't guarantee that I'll remember everyone or get it right. I guess you can all sack me if I do a rubbish job though! 

Lots of love
JustP xx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Girls

Anna - what brilliant news!! And twins too!! Double fab news - congratulations!!!!

Jo - hope your Hammersmith appt. goes well and you get the go ahead 

Rosh - hope you managed to find your motivation! How's Nell going?

Pinpin - did you manage to do the map for your DH?  for all the pg announcements at work

Didi - sorry your DH isn't well  - how is he now?

Sarah - I did wonder why you'd written the word pooped to me 

end of Jan sounds good for next meet up - Liz - think most of us will be feeling 'fat' aswell as flat  (well I will be anyway) and then it sounds like we're going to be 'grilled' by JustP 

*Waiting to Start:*
SarahTM - hurry up AF!!
Wombly - Jan/Feb - appt 9th Dec

*Downregging:*

*Stimming:*

*2ww/PUPO:*
*
Waiting for First Scan:*

*Waiting for New Arrival:*
Liz - Marvin due on 15/03/09

*Taking a Break:*
JustP. Hopefully will be starting again early next year.

Hi to everyone else - Wombly x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Sam, Beetle & SarahL - I hope you don't mind, but I've added you in in the list too  Not sure if SarahL & Beetle still log on?

*Waiting to Start:*
SarahTM - hurry up AF!!
Wombly - Jan/Feb - appt 9th Dec

*Downregging:*

*Stimming:*

*2ww/PUPO:*

*Waiting for First Scan:*

*Waiting for New Arrival:*
Liz - Marvin due on 15/03/09

*Lovely Babies:*
Sarah Leucine - Matilda and Rose born 20/05/08
Beetle - Lukas born 19/06/08
Samia - Keira born 09/08/08

*Taking a Break:*
JustP - Hopefully will be starting again early next year

Liz
x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi girls

I'm still here, just! This is a quickie and I apologise for the 'me' post. I'm really sorry I missed the night out, hope you all had a great time! I've been completely blonde this month and I thought that a) I'd put it in my diary, and b) it was the following Wednesday (i.e. tomorrow!) so when I got Liz's text I was just getting home from work! As it worked out I would have had trouble getting back anyway, I didn't have access to a car that night in the end, so prob best., Glad you all had a good time, I will make an effort not to be so crap next time and come along! 

Anyway, there's so much to catch up on these days, I'm finding it hard to keep up. 

I think you need to add another heading to the list! 'Given up hope' seems to be my category at the moment! i guess I've not been on here much lately because I'm feeling a teensy bit sorry for myself. I need to sit down and talk to DH and decide once and for all what we're going to do, cos at the moment we're doing nothing (except au naturel) and I feel like I've given up. At 41 I feel there's not much point in doing anything else, and with my last two pgs being natural and the IVFs being BFNs, I just don't feel ready for another IVF and DH not keen. It's a difficult time for us at the moment as my bro is being an absolute nightmare and causing a lot of stress in the family, and I can't bear the thought of Xmas at the moment, it's also nearing what would have been our due date for pg no 1. ARGH! Oh dear, I'm really lowering the mood. Perhaps I'd better go away and cook the dinner to cheer myself up!!

I promise to come back in a more cheery frame of mind next time!

Bye for now
Lou
xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

Lou Hun I would love to give you a really big hug at the mo but a virtual one will have to do   I hope things seem a bit more positive soon inc a natural BFP  It must be tough with the anniversary of your first preg due date  I'm sorry your brother is causing so much stress too. Hopefully will see you at the next meet up, we missed you at the last 

Jo Good luck at our Hammersmith app  

JustP It has just been one of the girls that keeps the Woking Nuffield list upto date but I'm not sure where they got the pics from but I could find out! I mentioned that Indian restaurant to DH so we'll give it a go in a few week, but we are off to the forum for a Chinese on Fri can't wait 

Hi to everyone 



Waiting to Start:
SarahTM - hurry up AF!!
Wombly - Jan/Feb - appt 9th Dec

Downregging:

Stimming:

2ww/PUPO:

Waiting for First Scan:

Waiting for New Arrival:
Liz - Marvin due on 15/03/09
Tanya - Jessica due 28/12/08 

Lovely Babies:
Sarah Leucine - Matilda and Rose born 20/05/08
Beetle - Lukas born 19/06/08
Samia - Keira born 09/08/08

Taking a Break:
JustP - Hopefully will be starting again early next year


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey girls
Lou - so sorry to hear that you're feeling down. Its horrible when you're floating in limbo. I always find the lack of direction the most difficult thing to cope with. I really hope you are able to have a good chat with your DH and come to some conclusions. I also hope that your brother calms down a bit in the lead up to christmas so that isn;t hanging ver you too.

Didi - hope you husband is much better now 

Thanks girls for all your good luck wishes for yesterday's appointment.

The good news is that it went well. Mr Lavery - the consultant - was just lovely. We have got to jump through a couple more hoops, but nothing that holds us up time-wise. We should still be good to go in January - yippeee!!!

I just have to have another scan (as late in the day as possible towards xmas) just to check no cysts or endometriomas have come back (fingers crossed). The only thing is, he wants it done in the first half of the cycle and right now I'm on day 41 with no sign of AF. Any ideas how long it will take for it to come back after my lap?

And DH has to have another blood and sperm test - karyotype and DNA fragmentation plus "swim and something else i can't remember the name of".

Sarah - we are in the same boat of needing to go back again for a final appointment before they decide on protocol (albeit he's said the long one for me). They seem to want to be able to work out if there are any genetic issues with DH's sperm and also to understand whether they might take their chances with half of the eggs and try standard IVF for fertilisation, and for the other half do ICSI. I guess they will get some info from these tests to be able to make that decision. That's another unplanned for £500. Yikes!!!!

Has anyone else had either of those tests?

Either way, am really hoping for a January start and they didn't seem to be averse to it, providing all is well.

Hence

*Waiting to Start:*
SarahTM - hurry up AF!!
Wombly - Jan/Feb - appt 9th Dec
Jo - Jan (pending scan results)

*Downregging:

Stimming:*

*2ww/PUPO:

Waiting for First Scan:

Waiting for New Arrival:*
Liz - Marvin due on 15/03/09
Tanya - Jessica due 28/12/08

*Lovely Babies:*
Sarah Leucine - Matilda and Rose born 20/05/08
Beetle - Lukas born 19/06/08
Samia - Keira born 09/08/08

*Taking a Break:*
JustP - Hopefully will be starting again early next year

I'm definitely up for an end of jan meet up. Sounds lovely.
Lots of love to all the other girls
XXXX


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi girls

Jo - glad to hear that your appointment at Hammersmith went well, it sounds like they are going to the length of covering everything which is a good sign. I've checked out their success rate, very encouraging!  .  Thank you for giving me the advice to ask GP for print outs of results.  I went to collect them on monday but forgot to ask about PCT so will call them to ask. 

Sarah - I'm doing a little AF dance for you  . Please let your AF arrive very soon  .  It sounds like I am a proper AF woman myself, mine turned up today when I was hoping it would stay away, still in the hope of a natural BFP.  Also thank you so much for the advice for the map, I was so rubbish at it I gave up in the end and came up with plan B which was to make flags and I went to buy a few props. DH presentation went well after all !

JustP - someone knows good chinese food at the Good Earth   and doesn't hesitate to travel some distance to get it, that's what I call determination! By the way the Good earth is about 1 mile away from where I live - hope that helps locate Claygate on the map! 

Wombly - how are you doing?

Bel - Are you feeling any better?  

Liz - you have so much energy it was lovely meeting you and it fills me with hope that you have come to realise such a big dream

Tanya - It was lovely meeting you too, again you are an inspiration and looked so well with your round belly 

Anna - big congratulations ! TWINS OMG!  Such an inspiring result.  I hope you have relaxing time in Cornwall.

I was just saying that I went to collect copies of our results and looked up DH sperm results on the net and despite GP telling us they were fine I personally find that they are on the low end of the normal scale.  Count 44millions/ml, total motility 40%, progressive motility 27%. Also my results for day 21 progesterone was 38 - I have no idea what that means appart from the fact that I ovulated! YAY!

It would be great to meet up again in January, you all know so much more than me, i could do with asking lots of questions. It is so encouraging to see that everyone is going through the same emotions, ups and downs, all at different stages of pursuing and realising the same dream. 

Waiting first appointment/diagnosis:
Pinpin - 1st appoint at QM 12/02/09

Waiting to Start:
SarahTM - hurry up AF!!
Wombly - Jan/Feb - appt 9th Dec
Jo - Jan (pending scan results)

Downregging:

Stimming:

2ww/PUPO:

Waiting for First Scan:

Waiting for New Arrival:
Liz - Marvin due on 15/03/09
Tanya - Jessica due 28/12/08  

Lovely Babies:
Sarah Leucine - Matilda and Rose born 20/05/08
Beetle - Lukas born 19/06/08
Samia - Keira born 09/08/08

Taking a Break:
JustP - Hopefully will be starting again early next year

Pinpin x


----------



## bee bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Hello girls,

I really apologise for leaving it so long after my last post.  I have been reading all your posts, some have made me laugh   and others cry    But I've just been feeling so lousy, this morning sickness isn't really all that it's cracked up to be.  Should be renamed 24/7.

Well I had my 7 week scan this morning with Katie and she found a nice strong heartbeat and a little beanie measuring 12mm.  Me & DP are so relieved, was practically shaking with fear when I had to lay on the table and was just so happy to see a heartbeat. Katie gave us both a big hug and I had to promise to come back and show my bump.

If it helps anyone, my fertility journey has been like this.  Trying naturally for 2 long years & 8 months. I've just turned 34.  My DP had a low sperm count and I had mild endo, which was cleared with a laparoscopy in Feb this year (I also had spotting before each period).  Apart from that all my other tests came back normal.  This was our first IVF cycle. I really don't want this post to sound like a me me me.  But all I'm trying to say is it worked for me.  IVF works!!  Please nobody give up! I also started Reflexology 3 months before treatment, which I also believe helped. The lady I used was Susan Allen and she was fantastic, so sympathetic and reasurring.  Her web address is www.fertility-reflexology.co.uk

Also sorry I missed out on the night out, sounds like you all had a great time.  Lots of love and      to you all.

Bee


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi there

Sorry I have been AWOL

I have delayed depression I think. If I am not cryin, I am shouting. Lovely!!I am basically a miserable cow! I had no mood swings during treatment so this is very strange and unexpected.

DH sees gastro expert in 1 week to discuss treatment for suspected ulcer.
We both see DR Kalu, who will seal our fate next Monday at QMH. I am scared but to be honest after so many miscarriages, I have pretty much made up my mind to go the donor egg route anyway. That way, if the baby is a girl she won't inherit my list of auto immune diseases( only carried in females)As there is nothing anatomically stopping me from carrying, we have a better chance of keeping the pregnancy. The only reason we will stay in the Uk for treatment will be of there is something they can do with my eggs.

AF arrived and went, without any problems. 

Flight is on hold for Cape Town at the beginning of March. We are just waiting on whether we will use my eggs or South African donor eggs, which we find out Monday. Family and friends have been totally unsupportive and so we don't talk about it anymore.

My 40th birthday party is end of Jan but I am thinking of cancelling it, as I just can't be bothered at the moment. What would you do?

Work is quietening down pre Xmas and I have joined a new gym and I am aiming to get fit again and to work out my aggression in the pool. Going to start training for the London tri swim sprint again, to get my mind off things.

DH and I are also looking at emigrating. This is something I have wanted to do for sometime as I hate English winters. We are looking at South Africa to have our agency based there, with a satellite office in London. We will do some research when we are there. I think a change is what we need to do and I have wanted to emigrate for many years. We have alot of friends abroad and as sports lovers we are pluping for South Africa.

So enough about me.

Lou honey. I haven't met you but I am in the same place as you. Please PM me. I will be happy to have a chat or meet up.

Jo brill news on go ahead, fingers crossed for you

Anna- many many congrats, it is just fab news

Bee lovely to hear a success story

Tanya- hope you have your feet up?

Liz - 6 months already! Wow

Clara nearly 20 week scan!

Bel get better soon. Take lots of rest!! Sending you hugs

Just P and Sarah love to you both and keep in touch

Pin pin  and Wombly sorry I didn't get chance to chat to you much at the Albany, perhaps next time?

I am happy to organise next get together. Suggested dates and location please??

Bye for bye and love to everyone
xx

Waiting first appointment/diagnosis:
Pinpin - 1st appoint at QM 12/02/09

Waiting to Start:
SarahTM - hurry up AF!!
Wombly - Jan/Feb - appt 9th Dec
Jo - Jan (pending scan results)
Didi -Feb/March ICSI with donor eggs probably and likely to be in South Africa

Downregging:

Stimming:

2ww/PUPO:

Waiting for First Scan:

Waiting for New Arrival:
Liz - Marvin due on 15/03/09
Tanya - Jessica due 28/12/08  

Lovely Babies:
Sarah Leucine - Matilda and Rose born 20/05/08
Beetle - Lukas born 19/06/08
Samia - Keira born 09/08/08

Taking a Break:
JustP - Hopefully will be starting again early next year


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey lovely ladies.
Hope you're all well today. Only one day left till the weekend. Woo hoo!!!

Pin pin. Sounds like your DH's SA is really not so bad at all. Having become something of a sperm expert ;-) with my DH having had a few, his count at 44 million per ml is fabulous and that works to counter some of the other slightly lower scores. However, it genuinely isn't that bad. They class 50% motility as completely normal (so he's only just short) and > 25% forward progression is the most important factor, and with 27% your well into the "normal category. I guess they didn;t give you a morphology measure?

On your progesterone levels, check out this link for a guide to hormones http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html#female
You'll see that your levels are great and definitely ovulatory.

I think this still means you guys can be hoping for a natural BFP so do keep up the good stuff ;-) but great that you have your QM appt to look forward to. Although I'm going ahead privately with Hammersmith, I too have my QM appt around the same time (28th jan)....

Bee - what a lovely story - thanks so much for sharing. I genuinely love these stories which give those of us struggling so much hope. As we have both endo and male factor issues, it's even more helpful for me to hear it from someone who's been there too.

Didi - I love the South Africa plan you have. It sounds great on both the treatment front but also on the long term front. I'm glad to hear your husband is a bit better. Tey not to feel too down. I think you have some fab plans and they're not too far off either. Re: your bday party, why not leave it tentative and then you can make a decision nearer the time depending on whether you want something big or low key. I'm sure your friends will understand completely.

Thanks also for the offer of organising the next do - in terms of venues I think Surbiton klooked to be a good midway point last time around but I don't know if really well so can't recommend any restaurants.

Hope all you other girls are well 
Lots of love
XXXX

/links


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hello girlies,

Sorry I've not been in a little while but I'm so busy it's scary!!  And I got worried I got the boot as they wasn't a space for me on that list to start with    But now there is and I'm happy again    It must have been a while since I last post as people don't even mention me anymore      I'll try and be a better girlfriend    

Lou, hun I know exactly how you feel but try and stay +ve hun and remember to never give up!! Huge BIG   coming your way  

Tanya how are you finding maternity leave? I tell you there's nothing better     How's Jessica?  

Liz, how you doing?  When do you intend on taking your maternity leave? How's Marvin?

Sarah, when you're finished doing DIY round yours, there's always plenty to do round mine    Hope AF turns up soon     (when you don't want her she comes and when you want her she hides!!  )

Wombly, how are you babe?  Anything regarding tx? Hope you and dh are both well  

Clarabel, ca va? Hope you are and I bet you're now showing nicely 

Bee, congrats hun and wishing you a Happy and healthy pregnancy  

Didi, get all that anger out, shout, scream, cry and then decide what you wanna do but whatever it is I wish you all the best.  A friend of mine went and lived there for a while and she's only got good things to say about South Africa.  I have to say that (as a foreigner myself!) I find the English weather very hard!!  Oh and by the way, I would go ahead with your birthday party as you're only 40 once and you never know you could still get a BFP(weirder things have happened!!) and you could then have a double celebration!!  

Pinpin, I would deffo keep on trying au naturel with these results!!  They seem fine to me but obviously I'm no doctor but wishing you luck 

Jo, brilliant news, will be keeping all my digits crossed for you and dh 

Anna, OMG twins!! Many congrats and all the best for the rest of the pregnancy  

JustP, how are you hun?  

Bel hope you are taking it easy and I hope you get better very soon   

Well I'm sure I've forgotten loads of people and if you are one of them hello and sorry  

I've got a confession to make as to why I'm not on here as often as before: dh bought us a WII for Christmas and I couldn't help myself and I begged him to let me have it early!!  So I also browsed and browsed and browsed and finally found a WII fit to go with it and I've been on it everyday as soon as Keira goes for her afternoo nap trying to keep fit and get some kind of shape to my body!!  Obviously after the chores Have been done    They are both well and keira is growing so fast it's unbelievable!! She now sleeps a lot better and goes from 11pm to anything from 6 and 7am so very good!!

Sam


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Girls

Didi - sorry you're feeling a bit up & down - this stuff really takes it out of you. I go through days of feeling great & optimistic, sometimes even impressed with all the other things I can fill my life with which I wouldn't be able to do if I had children. Other days I am down and can only feel that none of this stuff ever replaces not having a child. Ooh dear - didn't mean to cheer you up quite so well  Okay - 2 cannibals eating a clown, one says to the other 'does this taste funny to you?'     there you go....I tried!

Samia - we've also just got a Wii!!! And I got the Wii Fit and we got it for our Christmas present but decided to open it early!! I love it! Only had it a couple of days though....

Beebee - congrats on a good scan  

Jo - your Hammersmith appt sounds interesting - be interesting to hear the results too & what course of action (if any) they recommend off the back of them.

Lou -   it must be a hard time for you at the moment. Sorry your bro is being such a pain in the **** too 

Tanya - hope you enjoy your chinese tonight! 

Pinpin - good news on the ovulation front I think they look for anything over 30 as confirmation of ovulation, I don't really know about sperm motility, etc. but sounds like Jo does 

Well, I'm off out for our work Christmas party tonight and due to my recent gym exercises I don't look too bad in my dress (even if I do say so myself), not exactly skinny minny but I think I'll do  - planning on drinking lots!!!!! And hopefully winning a raffle prize?!?!!?  Then I have a birthday weekend, its my birthday on Monday (terrible day for a birthday) but I'd rather they just pass me by nowadays, it just reminds me of another year gone by.....anyway I won't go on. Friends have invited us round on Saturday night (I'm planning on vegetating during the day to get over the hangover from tonight - I'm not doing ANYTHING) then Sunday we're having a roast at my sister's then off to my mum's for Sunday tea, then Monday night going to a local restaurant with a few friends - YIPEEE!!!! I plan on drinking my way through the next 3 / 4 days.

HAve a nice weekend girlies, I'm going to backcomb my hair & wear vampish makeup tonight - wish me luck!! 

Wombly x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Also - forgot to mention - DH met a woman from his work at a social 'do' last night & she's got 2 children from IVF, he said he was impressed with her determination so I asked how many goes it took her - *13* goes & approx. *£120,000* !!!!  not sure if I'm inspired by this or depressed!?!?


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey Wombly
Sounds like you have fab plans. Xmas and bdaparties to look forward to. Good for you. I'm also loving your vamp chic image idea. Don;t forget the blood red lipstick...

Can't believe that lady spent all that money - wow. I'm sure its worth it but what a road she's been down. Sounds like she must have been at the ARGC as i can't imagine anywhere else that would have charged that much.

Have yourself a brilliant weekend.

And the same to all you other girls. Enjoy
XXXx


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi girlies

Feeling alot better today, largely due to getting back into exercise. Did a fab dance class today and feel so much better. It so nice to have energy after being laid low with pregnancies, thyroid problems and IVF. Going to give the whole thing a rest and enjoy myself and decide what to do in the New Year.

I have a massive pitch next week which if we win will at least sort the business out for 2009!

Have a lovely weekend everyone. We are out with staff tonight at Harts Boatyard. If anyone wants a drink pop along and join us.

I will do more personals next week

xxxxxx
didi


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi girls

Sorry I've been AWOL for a while but I had the plasterers in and was making endless cups of tea whilst sitting in my coat (they wouldn't let me have the heating on as it makes the plaster 'go off' too quickly?!!).

Anyway, now work has gone mental - I have a big event next weekend and then dh's 40th birthday party in Twickenham the Saturday after...

...and there's all my excuses!!

Didi - glad to hear you're feeling better.  It made me feel worse to hear that you've been excercising 'cos all I've been doing is eating but that's the story of my life!!  Lots of changes afoot?  If you're thinking of emigrating then I'd definitely say that you should have a big 40th party and let your hair down?! Good luck with the pitch - I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.

Lou - we missed you at the get together.  Please don't give up hope 'cos even if you decide that IVF isn't for you then you've proven that you are able to get pg naturally and there are other ways of having children?  My sister's friend had 4 IVF attempts with bfns and was ready to give up, she decided to have one last go and was so convinced it hadn't worked that she drank a bottle of wine 12 days in to the 2ww!  She had triplets and she was 43!  My other friend called it a day after 3 attempts, went on to adopt the most gorgeous little boy at 6 months who has just turned 4 and is about to go through the process again for a sibling for him.  Maybe you need to have an attempt at IVF and then go on holiday in the 2ww 'cos that combination seems to work for you? Sardinia wasn't it?!!  Big hugs whatever you decide and keep us posted.

JustP - if you have loads of questions then ask away - that's what we're here for.  I have a question for you.  Why on earth would you drive 20 minutes there and 20 minutes back to get a takeaway?  You could cook it yourself in that time and it would be piping hot!!  If they don't deliver, I'm not interested - lazy  aren't I?!!  

Wombly - hope your party went well and that you were the belle of the ball?  Have a very happy birthday if I don't manage to get on here on Monday.  

Sam - make the most of the Wii while you think about it!  We got a Wii last Xmas and then a Wii fit in the New Year.  DH and I went on it religiously every night and swore that we'd never stop.  It got put away in about February for some get together or other and hasn't been out since!!  Maybe I should put the step in the middle of my living room floor to make me use it?!!  Great news that Keira is sleeping so well - Gina Ford must work eh?!

Liz - you've been quiet.  How's the loft extension coming along?  Swimmingly I hope so that your house will be all lovely and cosy for your new arrival!

Jo - fab news that your Hammersmith appt went so well.  Stick the money on the credit card and worry about it when you're pg 'cos it'll all be worth it then!!  If my AF doesn't come by next Thursday then I shall be your cycle buddy in January!  As for AF after lap - my diary is downstairs and I can't be arsed to go and get it (see I told you I was a lazy ) but I think from memory that mine was about 9 or 10 days late.  

Bee - excellent news about your scan.  Bet you're over the moon aren't you?  Hope the sickness doesn't get you down too much so you can enjoy your pg properly.

PinPin - February will be here before you know it.  Make the most of your pre-tx time while you can!  I wouldn't worry about dh's results - from my experience if the GP says they're fine then they must be as my GP doesn't mince his words!

Tanya - thanks for recommending our sofas to your friend.  We were very lucky and sold them to a friend of a friend very quickly. DH delivered them with his friend this morning and I'm waiting for them to come back with my sister's sofa so I have somewhere to sit!  Can't believe how quickly the time's gone - less than a month to go!  You must be sooo excited?

Clarabel - not long 'til your 21 week scan now.  Is your dh still being lovely to you, you lucky thing?!!

Rachelle - how's the weight loss coming along?  Any tips on how to stop constantly eating please?!  What do you do that means you're on 'lates' for a week?

Sammy - hope you're OK?

Sorry if I've missed anyone but this is getting hard to keep up with!!

No news from me.  As I've said, we're in DIY hell so I have just spent the morning cleaning to get rid of that thick layer of dust that covers your house when you plaster!  I can't sit down as dh and his friend are taking a very long time collecting the sofa (I think they may have gone via the pub?!) and if I sit on the bed I will be asleep until tomorrow!!  Think I'll go and find something to eat while I'm waiting for them!!

Not sure how much I'll be on next week 'cos I have a big Xmas Party in Oxford at the weekend.  Children are invited and the company and their partners are going to spend the afternoon makes props and costumes and writing the script for a panto to be performed after dinner!!  Have just bought lots of Disney dressing up costumes for the children and have been asked to go and buy a £300 voucher for Tiffany's for the PA who's organising it with me (lucky devil!).  Next job is to work out Cinderella themed table centrepieces and balloons (that the children can help us make without it looking a dog's dinner!).  Who said event management was glamorous?!!

Anyway girls, hope you're all having a lovely weekend despite the cold?

Catch up soon.

Sarah 

P.S. Would love to meet up again.  I thought the Albany worked well for everyone so maybe we should make it our regular haunt as parking is fab and the food was good too (I seriously need to go on a diet!)
P.P.S. Sorry for the mammoth post!


----------



## Belenzinha (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi All,

Please don't think I've forgotten you, I keep reading your posts most days and try to keep up with you all. I'm still quite weak and exhausted so can't muster much energy for long posts with lots of personals, but please know that I'm thinking of you all.

I had an examination as part of the NHS IVF and ended up getting an infection because of it so that's knocked me for six, so I'm quite worried about the impact that'll have on my forthcoming treatment. Right now waiting for AF and to recover from infection before starting stimms. We fly to Norway on December 5th and hope to have scan on Dec 8th or 9th. I'll keep you posted.

Lots of love to you all and bucket loads of baby dust



P.S. The Albany was fab so I'd love to meet up with you all there again

Big hugs

Bel


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

I knew I'd missed someone - Bel I'm so sorry!   

Hope all these infections clear up in time for your Norway trip and that you're right as rain and pg before you know it!

Take care of yourself.

Sarah x


----------



## Clarabel* (Aug 3, 2008)

Hola Chicas

Back from a week of sunshine in Cyprus   
Bit of an OAP destination this time of year I know , but we were looking for some sun for a week and not too far away and we did indeed get some lovely warm weather out there. To spice things up a little, DH booked a day trip to Cairo (had no idea Egypt is only a 45 min flight away from Cyprus) so we also got to see the Pyramids & Sphinx!! Not what I expected from a week in Paphos!!

Can't believe how much colder it is here now ! 
Feeling really miserable and not looking forward to going back to work tomorrow 

Must admit you've all been a bit quiet while I was away. I expected to have pages and pages to catch up with!! 

Bee and Anna, fantastic news on your first scan . You must be so so thrilled and excited! Look after yourselves and let us know how you get on during your first trimester.

Wombly,  HAVE A GREAT DAY TOMORROW!!

Sarah, hope the building work is coming along nicely and not driving you too ! Good luck with your big event next week!

Bel, are you feeling a little better? not long to go til your trip to Norway now, you must be getting excited?!

Didi, must be so hard to know what to do next. I'd just say, don't rush into anything because you're having a tough time right now. Maybe taking some time out to think all your options through? And I think you should definitely have that 40th bday party in January


JustP, Jo, Liz, Lou, Sam, PinPin, Tanya, Rachelle, Sammy and everyone else, I hope you are keeping well.

Lots of love to you all
C xx
PS: love the sound of another get together at the Albany in late Jan. We went there for a Sunday roast today, kept looking up everytime someone was coming through the door, thinking it might be one of you gals!!  

*Waiting first appointment/diagnosis:*
Pinpin - 1st appoint at QM 12/02/09

*Waiting to Start:*
SarahTM - hurry up AF!!
Wombly - Jan/Feb - appt 9th Dec
Jo - Jan (pending scan results)
Didi -Feb/March ICSI with donor eggs probably and likely to be in South Africa

*Downregging:*

*Stimming:*

*2ww/PUPO:*

*Waiting for First Scan:*

*Waiting for New Arrival:*
Liz - Marvin due on 15/03/09
Tanya - Jessica due 28/12/08 
Clarabel* - baby due 20/04/09

*Lovely Babies:*
Sarah Leucine - Matilda and Rose born 20/05/08
Beetle - Lukas born 19/06/08
Samia - Keira born 09/08/08

*Taking a Break:*
JustP - Hopefully will be starting again early next year


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY WOMBLY !!



I hope you have a fab day today and hopefully you're not too hungover from your weekend of celebrations and still have a little bit left in you to go out for a nice meal tonight! 


Have a good week everyone, I hope you're all well 

Pinpin xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Everyone – sorry I’ve not been on much but I’m kind of finding it hard to keep up with everyone and their lovely long posts – but anyway, here I go with what may be the longest post back at you all!  

Firstly just to say that I’m so sorry to hear that some of you have been having such a rough time of things lately.   I know that there is nothing I can say that will make things seem any easier, other than to say the having this thread was a sanity saver for me! Having felt that we were pretty much on our own with our infertility for the past 5-6 years, it was so lovely to find out about this website and this thread in particular. So, Sarah, I know I’ve said this loads of times before, but you know how much I’m indebted to you for telling me all about it!   
I also want to say, please don’t give up on QM’s as they do have successes

Sarah – have your old sofas got a home yet? I’m sure that this time of year, people will be wanting those additional seats to sit all their scary rellies at Christmas. Oh ignore that as I’ve seen you’ve sold them!  
Sounds like the DIY hell is going well and you’ll no doubt be flying around with the paintbrush in no time. So are you having loads of people over to you for Christmas?
I'm keeping my fingers crossed that AF behaves this month  

Didi – I hope that DH is recovering now and he’s feeling a bit perkier. I think your follow up appointment is today isn’t it? Well I hope it goes/went very well and you have some clear answers.
I too think you should go for it with the 40th birthday party – if for no other reason, than to just let your hair down and have a bloody good time!
I’ll be so jealous if you do decide to emigrate as I hear that the quality of life out there is pretty amazing!

Rachelle – How’s it going with Nell? Have you worn her out yet or is she wearing you out?  

Anna – I hope Cornwall was just fab and there was lots of eating and chilling to be had. Was it just the four of you that went (yes – that’s you and DH AND THE TWINS!!!!)  

JustP – I don’t blame you for making the lengthy round trip to Good Earth – although I’ve never eaten there myself, I heard so many good things about it. It’s pretty pricey though isn’t it?
Just ask away with any questions you may have and if you don’t want the whole world to see them, then just PM away  

Bel – I hope you are gaining more strength now. Now where are you at with treatment at the moment? 

Tanya – OMG look at your ticker!?! Is Christmas on hold this year or are you going for it big time? You must be feeling so very excited – any signs of anything yet?

Jo – great news that your Hammersmith appointment went so well and you should be ‘good to go’ in January. Looks like there may be a few of you cycling together then

Wombly – I tried not laugh at your joke as it was so appalling – but it was also quite funny! How was the Christmas party on Friday? Was it a completely drunken and debauched affair? Did you win the raffle?
Oh and   for today – I hope you’re having a fantastic day and are being spoilt rotten!
Blimey, that story about DH’s work colleague and her 13 goes at IVF – she must a very happy (but poor) lady - £120,000!!!!!!!!    

Lou – Firstly, don’t ever apologise for a ‘me’ post – you just ‘me’ away, anytime! Yes, we missed you at the meet up so hope you are less blonde next time.  
As I said above, I know I can’t say much that will make you feel perkier but please don’t give up hope as you have had pregnancies in the past and you’re still young (compared to me!). I can totally understand why you don’t want to put yourselves through the emotional stress of IVF again but have you thought about soft IVF (or whatever it’s called) at somewhere like Create? Failing that – I agree with Sarah and reckon you should get yourselves on another relaxing sunny holiday again.
Now have you been tasked with organising Christmas parties this year with work or was that Jack? God, that was a year ago!!!
Also, so sorry to hear that your brother is still causing so much grief! How is your mum now?

Clarabel – ooh you lucky thing having a week in Cyprus! And how fab getting a day trip to Cairo too. Did the little one enjoy the sun out there and are you now feeling full-on kicks and punches? When is your anomaly scan? 

Pinpin – Glad to hear that DH’s presentation was a great success! Good news on the results too. Not long to go now until your first appointment at QM’s – I’m keeping everything crossed that it’s a very good one.  
Oh you certainly wouldn’t think I had so much energy, if you’d have seen the state of me after that Wednesday meet-up – I was a total wreck.

Bee – Sorry I’m a bit late with this but WeyHey! Well done and HUGE congratulations on having a fab scan and seeing the little flashing heartbeat! Were the tissues at the ready? So when will your EDD be? It’s so odd being suddenly discharged from QM’s isn’t it? I’ve been seeing them on & off since the Summer of 2003, so it was very odd to not be going up there any more.
Interesting about the reflexology and spoke to someone about it on my 2nd cycle and was advised that it wasn’t suitable so they recommended acupuncture instead, but obviously it is suitable!

Sammy – how are you luvvie? Any more thoughts about future treatment? 

Sam – oops, sorry – I know I missed off the lovely babies bit in the list (I blame those WN girlies), but it did go up there in the end. 
So how are you all doing? How is the Gina Ford practice going? I was reading some of her book the other night and telling DH how much you rate her, so I may be asking your advice next year.
So come one then, update us please on how both Aaliyah and Keira are doing.
Good thinking with the Wii as now DH will have to buy you another present for Christmas so you have something to open on the day  

As for me, well Marvin is doing well (I think), my bump is getting bigger and his/her kicks and punches are getting stronger – to the point of being kept awake for most of last Wednesday night!!!
The loft woks are coming on but we’re looking forward to having some insulation up there and the door and window opening closed off, so our house isn’t so chuffing cold!

Hello to everyone else I’ve missed – Jack, Daffodil, Meadey and anyone else

Haha! So read that lot you guys – it took me over 40mins to write it!

Liz
xxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

I've also updated the list, where I can and have also added in what tx and where people had it, that are now pg or have had babies - I hope it doesn't offend anyone 
I've also tried to add a few more of us in but if I've put down the wrong info or got it in the wrong place then please let me know 

*Waiting first appointment/diagnosis:*
Pinpin - 1st appoint at QM 12/02/09

*Waiting to Start:*
SarahTM - hurry up AF!!
Wombly - Jan/Feb - appt 9th Dec
Jo - Jan (pending scan results)
Didi -Feb/March ICSI with donor eggs probably and likely to be in South Africa

*Downregging:*
Bel - starting stimms in Norway 05/12

*Stimming:*

*2ww/PUPO:*

*Waiting for First Scan:*

*Waiting for New Arrival:*
Tanya - Jessica due 28/12/08 (Woking Nuffield FET)
WendyP - baby due ? (surprise natural BFP after failed downregging at QM's)
Liz - Marvin due on 15/03/09 (QM's IVF)
Clarabel - baby due 20/04/09 (QM's ICSI)
AnnaF - twins due ? (QM's ICSI)
Bee - baby due ? (QM's IVF)

*Lovely Babies:*
Sarah Leucine - Matilda and Rose born 20/05/08 (QM's IVF)
Beetle - Lukas born 19/06/08 (QM's ICSI)
Samia - Keira born 09/08/08 (Private French Gynae Clomid)

*Taking a Break:*
JustP - Hopefully will be starting again early next year
Lou


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Wombly -    *HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! *       

Hope you had a fab weekend and are having an even better Birthday!

Liz - my sofa has just arrived to match my sister's sofa which dh collected from her flat in South London on Saturday. They're huge and hers looks a bit worn in comparison to our lovely new one but they're dead dead comfy so we're happy! Good grief - how do you remember what date all the babies were born?!! Well done on the list. Hope they insulate you soon so Marvin is snuggly and warm again! Will be good to meet up in January to see everyone's bump progress!

Clarabel - it must be a bit of a shocker coming back to these temperatures  after sunny Cyprus and Egypt?!  Hope work isn't too horrid today?

Take care everyone else. My event is on Friday and I'm off to source 12 satin wedding shoes so the chiidren can decorate them and make them look like Cinderella glass slippers to put in the table centrepieces!

Have a good day!

Sarah x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

do the shoes need to be pricey or cheap and cheerful, Sarah?

If cheap and cheerful then I reckon BHS is your best bet (sorry BHS!  )

Liz
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks Liz but I found them on ebay for £6.99 - I love ebay!!

Now hunting for sequins and stuff so I don't have to leave the house!!

S x


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey girls
Hope you all had fab weekends.

Wombly - hope you have had a brilliant birthday so far and continue to enjoy the rest of the day!!
Bell - sorry to hear you're still so poorly. Please do rest up and take iteasy. I hope that the infection clears up quickly and that your trip to Norway has you "up the duff" in no time...

Liz - lovely to hear from you and good to hear that Marvin's making his/her  presence known. Hope the builders sort the loft out quickly. I remember we were in the same boat last year and it was freezing. Brrrrr

Clarabel - great to hear you had such a lovely holiday. I wish i could take one. We're so tight for cash with savingup for IVF though, that a proper holiday seems a long way off.

Sarah - loving the sound of your job. Cinderella shoes sounds exactly the ticket right now. I'm having a dull and frustrating day. 

I've been feeling a bit low today as a good friend at work told me this morning that she was pregnant. I knew to expect it as we'd spoken about them trying and of course, it happened on their second month trying. She knows about our situation and just burst into tears before breeaking the news to me as she felt so bad. Its so tough. I hate that people have to dread tellign metheir lovely news but equally, it is so very hard to hear these easy journeys when ours is such an up-hill struggle. I had been feling really positive about January only being just around the corner but now am gettign scared it won't work. Its not like me but every so often these days come around.  !!!!!

Lots of love to you all though and here's to a happier day tomorrow. xxxxx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

No time to chat 'cos I'm struggling with my centrepieces and it looks like I'm gonna have to go out to shops (pooh!) to buy glitter and sequins and stuff 'cos I can't decide on ebay...

Just wanted to say I LOVE LOVE LOVE the word  Jo! Now, I think I need to give you the same treatment I gave Liz some time ago... you need to be upping your PMA 'cos I for one am convinced that you will be pg on your very first treatment so I want you to repeat after me:

_I WILL be pregnant in 2009, I SHALL be pregnant in 2009, I WILL be a yummy mummy!!_

say this 10 times a day and be happy for your friend 'cos chances are she has some difficulty or other that you don't have to worry about.

And here ends the lecture from Sarah!! 

lots of love and !

Sarah x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

C'mon Sarah - you never told Jo to stand on one leg whilst saying the mantra, like I had to!

 to you two too!  

Jo -   

Liz
x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi girls  

Well you'd better duck under the duvet or hide behind the sofa cos you know what happens sometimes when I post - and come out with one of my me rants!   Sometimes I start and I don't know they're in there...... so I think the coast is clear today so far...................... 

Anyway, thanks to you all for your kind words after my last me-rant. At least I can come on here and get it off my chest now and then and you don't mind (well if you do, you can all talk about me behind my backs..... oh you do do you??!!  )

 seems to be the word of the day, so happy  to everybody! (managed to slip that one past the mods) I should try and fit that one in at work tomorrow. My DH knows a DJ at Radio Jackie and sometimes they chat online while he's live on the show and DH gives him words to try and fit into his chit chat - stuff like fluffy slippers and things like that. Maybe I will suggest !!

Hi Tanya, thanks for the hug! hope you've got yr feet up!! Imagine if she was early, would be the best Xmas present! 

Joy great news about January! Don't know about those tests I'm afraid but I do know they all add up! I've spent enough money on them myself! 

Didi thanks for your message, I will def pm you, if not tonight then tomorrow, you are right we sound like we're in a similar place! 

Sam, I'm thinking of getting a Nintendo Wii for DH for Xmas. If I do I will never be on here I don't think! So it's pretty good then?

Wombly - HAPPY BIRTHDAY..... better not shout in case you're HUNGOVER! How was the Vamp look? OMG £120k on IVF! Wow! I wish I had £120k to spend! 

Sarah, thanks for your little don't give up hope story, these things do spur me on, I am now getting into a more PMA state of mind! New year, new PMA, but do I have to stand on one leg when I do my mantra?  Good grief you've been a busy girl!

Hi Liz - yes I'm in works Xmas party mode now which is full steam ahead again... ARGH! I think that's why I get blonde moments when I get home, I leave my brain at work in my intray! My mum is physically much better, seems to tire easily though, but mentally she doesn't sound as strong as usual, I cannot put my finger on it, she seems a bit distant in a way, I can't explain it. Our weekend chats used to be about half an hour, they usually fizzle out after 10 mins! Hopefully it's temporary, but I'm sure it's stress related! Hope Marvin is calming down about, you don't need to be kept awake at night just yet...!! 

Hi to Pin Pin, Bee, Anna, Sammy, Clarabel, Bel - good luck in Norway not long now.... 

Well I'm up for another meet at the end of Jan. Another one I hear you say, I didn't manage to make it to the last one!  Hopefully should pick a date soon as my diary is always getting a bit mad. I can't believe it's Monday again already - had a really nice quiet weekend, went to the gym, then a swim, then a steam room then chilled out dreaming of snow in the Alps - not long now til we ski yay!!!! Did anybody watch Michael McIntyre Live at the Appollo on Friday night? Absolutely hysterical. Me and DH watched it on the portable in the bedroom from under the duvet (oh the Friday nights we used to spend in the pub are long gone!!!!!!!)

Anyway, not much else to report. Just tried to do my food shopping on line and the first delivery date they can do is FRIDAY!! what is that all about! It's only Monday!!!!!!!

Bye for now, and lots of babydust to you all!

Love
Lou


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

Quick one from me tonight to say it's lovely to see you're much better Lou(and yes the Wii's great: lost a pound in 6 days!!  ) and to also wish Wombly a Very Happy Birthday   

I've also missed the last meet up and would love to see the girls I've met at the 2 previous meeting and meet new ones    My birthday is at the end of January so don't know what you think around the week starting the 26th (maybe towards the end: nearer to payday after Xmas!!  ) Oh well let me know  

Hello to all of you and hope you're all very well   

Sam


----------



## Anna F (May 23, 2008)

Hi everyone - I've added my bit below!  It's nice to catch up with everyones news.  Had a good break in Cornwall - lots of rest, relaxation and bracing beach walks in the strong wind!!  Back to reality today unfortunately...

Just to answer a few questions regarding waiting list for NHS IVF - we went on the waiting list in January 08 and had our first appointment in July 08 which was much quicker than we envisaged.  Because we had had one private ICSI which had gone to plan (save for the right result!), QM's were happy for us to start a cycle with them virtually straight away (the next month) and didn't insist on a whole new batch of tests,  this was also a surprise as my FSH test was over 18 months ago.

Waiting first appointment/diagnosis:
Pinpin - 1st appoint at QM 12/02/09

Waiting to Start:
SarahTM - hurry up AF!!
Wombly - Jan/Feb - appt 9th Dec
Jo - Jan (pending scan results)
Didi -Feb/March ICSI with donor eggs probably and likely to be in South Africa

Downregging:
Bel – starting stimms in Norway 05/12

Stimming:

2ww/PUPO:

Waiting for First Scan:

Waiting for New Arrival:
Tanya - Jessica due 28/12/08 (Woking Nuffield FET)
WendyP – baby due ? (surprise natural BFP after failed downregging at QM’s)
Liz - Marvin due on 15/03/09 (QM’s IVF)
Clarabel - baby due 20/04/09 (QM’s ICSI)
AnnaF – twins due 11/7/08 (QM’s ICSI)
Bee – baby due ? (QM’s IVF)

Lovely Babies:
Sarah Leucine - Matilda and Rose born 20/05/08 (QM’s IVF)
Beetle - Lukas born 19/06/08 (QM’s ICSI)
Samia - Keira born 09/08/08 (Private French Gynae Clomid)

Taking a Break:
JustP - Hopefully will be starting again early next year
Lou


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey girls 
Just a quick one from me to say thanks so much to Sarah (and Liz) for the mantra. It really did make me smile last night and I feel so much better today (albeit having dreamt of all my pregnant friends last night). Am feeling much more positive now. DH has his DNA fragmentation tests today so hoping they'll come back okay.

Lou - glad you're feeling much better and 
Anna - glad you had such a nice relaxing time in Cornwall. It sounds perfect.

CAn;t wait till xmas - that is my new distraction. having a xmas party at my house tonight and tomorrow night so am preparing to be knackered for the next few days. SHould be fun though 
x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Girls

Sorry I've been a bit AWOL - thanks for all your birthday wishes! I am absolutely knackered & have a hangover today so am very grumpy and just want to be at home with my new bed socks & my new mini giraffe hot water bottle (how old did I say I was?!). Doesn't help that boss has been sitting next to me with 'man flu' and thinks he's dying, every time someone rings his phone he puts it on even more to get the sympathy & is driving me potty  grrrr

Anyway - just to add to that 13 IVF goes & £120,000 story the woman said it was all worth it! So there you go.

Jo - hope your DH's DNA tests come back okay  

Didi - glad you're feeling a bit better - sorry about the joke  - did you have a good time at Hart's boatyard the other day?

Samia - well done on losing weight already - week of 26th sounds good to me

Lou - glad you're feeling a bit more positive - the vamp look was good and I did something with my hair that I'm not sure I could do again but it looked good! 

Clarebel - glad you had a good time in Cyprus - you could have brought some sun back?!?! 

Sarah - hope you managed to get your sequins?!? And your sofa?!?

Liz - you're the only one that commented on my joke - says a lot doesn't it 

Best go to lunch - my hungover state is asking for MaccyD's 

Hi to everyone else too - hungover hugs - Wombly x


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi everyone

just realised i did a post last night( but i was a bit tiddly) and it went into cyberspace somewhere!

Anyway, we saw Dr Kalu yesterday. There is nothing wrong with DH sperm so no explanation for 0 fertilisation.

Anyway we have been told to do ICSI next time just in case it happens again.

As for my eggs, Dr Kalu said its not over yet ( phew) even though my chances are slim due to stage 4 endo and high FSH and stand at 12%. So DH and I have decided to do ICSI at QM in Feb/March and if this doesnt work we will do a donor egg cycle in South Africa next Xmas as we are over there for holiday anyway.

Saw my acupunturist today, Hilary and will continue with this and my exercise regime but DH and I are going to enjoy the next few months and have a good time for once and try to forget about it.

I cant keep up with all the posts so I need to find an hour this week and do lots of personals. In the meantime,


Sarah hoping you get AF
Jo Good luck with hammersmith
Pin Pin I think you will be cycling with me at QM's? next dates free are Feb I was told yesterday
Wombly where are you doing ICSI? QM's?
Just P how are you honey?
Liz - are you getting excited?
Tanya - not long now
Clarabel 
Bel - how are you feeling honey? any better
Liz- NOt sure how PM works . Have you sent one?


Oh, and I booked a ski holiday yesterday. I havent been for 3 years since I started TTC so thought what the heck I am going and will spend my 40th drinking hot alcoholic beverages and sking in a wonky line! Plus I am having a party! 

I will send over some dates for Jan meet up. 

Will post properly soon 


Didi
xxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi Ladies 

Right I'm going to try and catch up but apologies in advance with pregnancy brain and all the chit chat on here I'm bound to miss loads! Sorry 

Didi Good on your booking a ski trip it sounds great!

Jo I hope DH got on ok with his tests, it always sucks here work colleagues family/friends get preg even if you are happy for them   Hopefully Jan will be your turn  

Sarah Glad you found a good home for the sofas 

Liz I hope you get your loft finished soon and Marvin try not to keep Mummy awake at night 

Wombly a belated Happy birthday  Hope the hangover is gone 

Clarabel Glad you had a good hol, it sounds great!

Pin pin It's good news that you are ovulating

Anna I hope you and the twins are doing well?

Bee Congratulations on seeing a heart beat at your scan 

JustP Hows things down your end of Ashford 

Hi Sam How are the girls doing?

Lou I'm glad your feeling better 

As I said I'm sorry to the people I missed I hope you are all okay 

Just counting down the days now, but apart from that doing well, thanks to those who asked 

Tanya xx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Can I gate crash, I did post a while ago, just to say hi but then went AWOL.  Don't go on this as much as my last tx.  Am due to start tx in Jan with Lister Hosp.  

But in meantime have started NHS process with QM.  Had my apt with nurse in Nov and am meeting consultant (I think) in Feb, was meant to be 14th Jan but got a letter today to change it to 5th Feb.  Will be in the middle of my Lister tx, will that matter?

Is the first apt just to discuss options and next steps?  Someone said the waiting list in shorter now and we could be seen by August, so fingers crossed.

Look forward to getting to know you all, chat soon, Sleepy x


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hello ladies,

TanyaK – it’s good to hear that you are doing well.  Not surprising that you are counting the days now, not long to go 3.5 weeks and you will be holding your little girl!  

Didi – good plan of action. Also I’m happy to see that you have decided to have a 40th birthday party, I was worried you were going to cancel.  As for skiing, wonderful idea   – where are you going?  We too decided to tempt fate and booked a week in La Plagne just after my birthday in March. My first appointment in Feb is with the nurse so I don’t know when they will let us start a cycle.  

Womly – you make me laugh  .  I hope you’ve recovered from the hangover and that your boss is not driving you mad anymore with his man’s flu.  

Jo – How are you doing with the 1 million Xmas parties you are attending ? I’m sorry to hear that you have been feeling a bit down   but glad that Liz and Sarah managed to make you laugh.  I have to say that I did lol when I read the mantra!  How did DH get on with the DNA fragmentation test? I wanted to say that I really think you’ll get your BFP soon it sounds like you are in good hands and have 2 things on the go with QM and Hammersmith. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. Also thank you so much for the info about DH sperm – how do you know so much?

Anna F – sound slike you had a great time in Cornwall.  I sooooo could do with a holiday…. I jealous.

Clarabel – I’m jealous of your   too. It sounds like you had a lovely time.

Samia & Lou – it would be lovely to meet you at the next get together in jan

Liz – are you getting some sleep or is Marvin keeping you awake all night with his kicks still?  I hope that the insulation in your loft will be complete soon or you might have chilly home with the current weather!  

Sarah -  how are the Cinderella center pieces coming along? Did you find all your bits in the end?

Bel – are you feeling any better? You’re just about to fly to Norway I think so good luck wit the scan.  

JustP – how are you these days?  

As for me I have had a manic week at work last week, it's the busiest time of year for fragrance and cosmetics!  Tomorrow is a day in the field for us guys from headoffice so I'll be selling (probably badly) fragrance & cosmetics ! It's DH's birthday at the weekend and I've organised a surprise birthday party for him. His parents are coming over from France and I've invited all our friends for at The Emperor in Hersham.  Still got to get DH's present think I'm going to get him the Iphone.... hope he appreciates !

Pinpin xx

PS: I thought the Albany was very good too so definitely in favor of meeting there again in Jan!


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Morning All

God - what a revolting day! 

Sarah - how's the sofa? And how is the HUGE event planning coming along? I hope the weather improves for you before then.   

Lou - of course we don't talk about you behind your back (well apart that time you were a no-show at The Albany )
I see all of us *didn't* manage to slip that word past the mods as it's now been changed to  (well spotted Dakota )

Jo - how did the Christmas party go? Was it messy? Are you able to function today?

Sam - are you still Wii-ing away?

AnnaF - glad you survived the windswept coast of Cornwall - it all sounds lovely. Did you hire cottage down there?

Wombly - has your birthday hangover subsided now? How's the bosses man flu?

Didi - good news on your follow up with Dr Kalu but shame they couldn't find any reason for the zero fertilisation. So will your next ICSI at QM's be a private cycle or are you able to get funding? (I hope so)
Ah so your another one seeing Hilary for acupuncture (assume you mean Hilary over in St Margarets?).
Anyway, enjoying yourselves for the next few months sounds like exactly what is needed and I still hope that you decide to go for it for your 40th birthday!

Tanya - I love looking at your ticker as it is so close now! What a fab Christmas present you and DH will be having! I hope that everyone is doing Christmas for you this year

Sleepy - Hi and welcome (again?). Loads of luck with your Lister cycle, hopefully you won't be needing to go any further with QM's but it's always nice to know that there's a free go available.

Pinpin - good news on booking the ski holiday. I bet you both can't wait. Good luck for your day in the field today (I hope it doesn't involve being outside for long).
Ooh how lovely of you to do that for DH this weekend 

JustP - are you okay lovely? You've not posted for a while, so I hope it's just because you're busy or are away on a fab holiday somewhere

Clarabel - how are you and the little one? Has the post holiday depression lifted yet?

Bee - how are you?

Bel - and how are you too?

Well we had our freaky 4D scan yesterday and it was actually pretty amazing - seeing Marvin chomping away on knees and elbows and wriggling about like nobodies business. Although we both still found it quite hard to relate to what we were seeing on screen was the same as the bump in my belly, even though I was feeling the kicks and punches at the same time as seeing them. Anyway we got a couple of movies and some stills to remember it by.
No more works on the loft for now, so we need to chase them as the upstairs is still freezing cold!

Hope I haven't missed anyway but apologies if I have - also, The Albany is good for me too

Liz
xxx


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

liz, unfortunately a private cycle at QM.

Cant start until March as Nick says they are fully booked. Bit annoyed that I waited 3 weeks for appt as had I booked sooner I would have got in for feb. Never mind!

Yes I see Hilary at St Margarets, you go there too dont you?

Well it gives me a few months to have some fun, something that has been very lacking this year.

Love

dids


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Didi - Yes I saw Hilary from a few days after I started downregging on this last cycle although I haven't seen her for a while now. I'll probably go back later in the 3rd tri.
Also Clarabel & Sarah see her too (not sure if anyone else does) - she's lovely isn't she?

Yes, fun is definitely the order of the day - how is DH now?

Liz
x


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

LIz

DH is alot better. We see the speciliast on Sat am
to be honest, what with running a new business and working very hard and having the whole baby thing looming over us I just think he needs some TLC and rest. Plus the holiday will help

Hilary is great and we both aggreed that this cycel wasnt right from the beginning. I am quite positive about the Spring.

Do you know how to PM?
dids


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

domenica said:


> Do you know how to PM?
> dids


Have PM'd you  

Liz
x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Margot and Jerry said:


> I see all of us *didn't* manage to slip that word past the mods as it's now been changed to  (well spotted Dakota )


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

like to keep you mods on your toes  

Liz
x


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

Welcome again Sleepy and good luck 

Liz It is great getting the scan done and getting the movie, we still watch ours done at 25 wks.

Pinpin I hope today went well, I've eaten in the Emperor it has lovely food  

Didi March will be around in no time 

I know time is whizzing by on the  ticker but it still seems ages away at the same time


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,


Just a quick one from me to say sorry for not being a good ff but I find myself dead busy and not 1 minute for myself these days!!  I do read all your messages on a regular basis but find it hard to do personals regularly as I find myself lost as to who's who and doing what    Also we've had some of our windows changed (the front of the house and Aaliyah's bedroom at the back) and the front door changed for the last couple of days so imagine the dust on top of everything else!!  Today, the weather's been NOT nice!! It wasn't nice walking to school with Aal but thank god daddy stayed at home with Keira!! 

Hope you are all well  

Sam   

P.S: Tanya, I wouldn't make to many plans over Xmas if I were you


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

Nope I'm keeping Christmas and the new year free  I bet the windows and doors look lovely (we need to do ours in the next year or so)


----------



## Clarabel* (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi everyone

Well this is going to be a bit of a me post I'm afraid but I promise to do personals soon!

The effect of my holiday disappeared in no time as I've just had the week from hell at work with loads of redundancies being announced.  

Working for an investment bank, i knew cuts were coming but the whole process was a lot more stressful than expected. I only hope baby did not share too much of that stress with me.

I was the last one in (even if it was almost 2 years ago) so really expected the first one out of the team.. which thankfully did not happen.
It was still very tough saying good bye to colleagues in such circumstances. 4 out of 12 of us in the team were let go, which was a much bigger cut than anyone had expected.

Now very much looking forward to the Christmas break and better things in 2009.

Hope everyone is doing well  

Have a great weekend girls and I'll definitely touch base with you all later in the week.   to all 

Cxxx


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey lovely ladies. Sorry have been out of the loop for a few days. Have had a crazy week at work with a new role looming for me for the new year (likely to be more stressful which is not good but difficult for me not to go ahead without disclosing all my plans). 

Clarabel - so sorry to hear that you've had a horrible week. It seems that so many people are being affected by this horrible economic climate. My very good friend just got made redundant and is 18 weeks pregnant. Its left her feeling very worried about their future... I hope that you manage to relax this weekend and look after yourself and that baby 

Pinpin and WOmbly - thanks for your kind words. DH had his chromosome analysis, DNA fragmentation and "swim up" tests done and they cost us a whopping £558. Totally unplanned for so that was a bit of an unwanted shock. Still, keep telling myself that its money well spent. We won;t know the results until our next appt at hammersmith which is the 18th (also the day of my scan and hopefully the day we get given the go ahead). Pin-pin - we've known about my DH's sperm issues since July so have been avidly reading up all I can hence knowing some of the background.

Didi - glad things are improving with your DH's health and sorry to hear that you have to wait till March for private tx at QMs - I have to say that's the main reason I went to Hammersmith because I didn't have the patience. Still, with xmas on its way, that will come around very soon. 

Liz - how cool about your scan. It would be great to see some pics. Did you still manage to avoid finding out Marvin's gender? Or did he/she give you a flash? P.s. was very well behaved at my parties and although very tired, was able to avoid a hangover. I even impressed myself 

Interested to hear about Hilary the acupuncturist girls. Can you let me know how much she charges per session. I've been recommended a lady in Hampton who is really cheap £27.50 per session and my good friend (who also has fertility issues) rates her very highly. My only hesitation is that her English is not great and I do enjoy having the relationship where you can really speak to someone in confidence.

Tanya - how exciting that Jessica will be here so soon. you must be getting so excited. I can imagine I'd be beside myself. 

Sleepy - good luck with Lister and QMs - you're obviously impatient like me - fingers crossed you won't need to use both.

Bel - I'm thinking you may have been flying out to Norway today. If so, I will be thinking of you and hope that all goes really well. Good luck.


To all you other lovely ladies, take care of yourselves and enjoy this lovely weekend.

Lots of love
Jo
xxxx


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi girls
Now in for private tx feb/march at QM's , thanks to NIck and Katie, fitting me in! Start downregging day 21 of Jan cycle. So not long now

Will do personals later in the week I promise
X
didi


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Didi That is great that you have a date, good luck   

Jo Wow that is a huge bill, but hopefully worth it, good luck getting the results on the 18th  

Clarabel That is awful news about work, I'm sure baby is fine in there not stressed in the slightest   I have just taken redundancy at my work though in my case it was a voluntary redundancy, the time was right to move on and I'll look for another job when I need to.

Liz How are you and Marvin getting on?

JustP I hope you are ok? What was the name of that Indian restaurant in Addlestone again?

I hope everyone is well and had lovely weekends

Tanya xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Good afternoon all,

Quick one from me today before I go and put the ironing away and then cook tea!! And then take Aaliyah to swimming after feeding Keira who is 4 months today!!     Can you believe it? It's so scary!! Where does the time go hey?  Tanya what were you doing up at 5.58 this am?   You should make the most of your sleep before bubba comes    Hope you are all keeping well and sorry for the lack of personals (what's new I hear you say  )

Sam   

P.S: I've lost 3lbs on on the Wii fit!!


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Girls 

Just a really quick one as at work - had appt today & am now booked in for ICSI #3 in March / April time. Bit later than I had hoped but apparently because we've already had an NHS go this financial year the EC needs to be in the next financial year (i.e. April). So, feels like forever but DH is feeling positive saying we have time for a proper rest & get fit, etc - I'm wondering whether I can fit a FET in but I dont' think its possible with skiing as the ET would be mid-Feb & the NHS one is booked to D/R mid March so think I may have to leave well alone.

Hi to everyone will do personals later - wow Samia just saw you lost 3lbs - must get on my Wii Fit!

Wombly x


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

Sam Yes I woke up at 4 that morning for yet another wee and couldn't get comfortable so got up and went on the PC till 7 but made sure the same didn't happen last night  I can't believe Keira is 4 months but it does seem that long ago we met up you were just over 20 weeks (I think) and I had just found out, time does fly!

Wombly Well done on getting a date for your NHS IVF, I would be slightly tempted too but as you said by the time you have you skiing trip it will nearly be time for you to start DR, good luck hun


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi All,

Liz I'm happy to see you and Marvin are doing so well,  

Hi Samia, I hope you and the girls have a wonderful Christmas,

Hi JustP, Lou, Clarabel,TanyaK, Womby, Didi and everyone else  

Sorry I'm not really in a posting frame of mind at the moment, last tx has really taken it out of me.  I got my NK results which were positive for high NK cells, can't get an appt at the Lister until January so I'm in the 'no mans land of in between tx's', I had to take the results call at work so I got very little information other than I can take steroids next time.  At the moment I can't afford a next time. 

Happy Christmas everyone, here's hoping for a fantastic 2009 for us all.


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Jackeen - glad you got some answers but know what you mean about 'no mans land' - I am going to try taking my DH's advice (god forbid hope he doesn't read this ) and use the time to get myself fit & doing things that I want to do, I've been meaning to get back into horseriding as I haven't been able to since we started TTC (too scared to bump up & down on the horse ). I suppose you won't know anything until you go to your appt in Jan but its not that far away really  

Tanya - thanks for the good luck - not long for you now  

Didi - we must have swapped tx times! Brilliant that you have a date now - I start D/R on 20th March (as long as AF arrives on time for the next 2 mths) - just think - you will get your BFP just as I'm starting  

Joy - wow its all moving with you - yes the £558 was unwanted but hopefully it will give you some answers or reassurances either way - good luck for your scan 

Clarebel -  its not very nice is it - my DH was made redundant on Christmas eve last year - how's that for Christmas spirit! It was the best thing that could've happened to him though as he now has a much better job & enjoys it much more - hopefully that will also happen to your colleagues  - hope you've been getting lots of rest

Samia - we also need to get a window & our front door changed - it blows a gale through our front door at the moment! You sound like a very busy mummy! Hope you're getting some rest - bet you can't wait for Christmas with Keira & Aaliyah (although I doubt you'll get rest - probably the opposite?!)

Liz - you've been very quiet - how are you & Marvin doing? Sounds like you had a great scan - think I would be the same & just get pics & videos of everything! It must be weird to think this is your last Christmas before Marvin arrives  - hope you got your heating sorted out! Boss's manflu is gone at last, I don't seem to have had it at all (touch wood) I think it must be all the vitamin pills I take (you watch, I'm going to get it now!)

Pinpin - how did DH's bday party go? Did you get him an iPhone - did he appreciate it?!? Well done on booking a skiing holiday, I went to La Plagne the year before last (well went to Les Arcs but spent a day in La Plagne) I love skiing - I'm off on 3rd Jan - not long now!! Your appt is getting closer too!

Sleepy - glad you decided to 'come out' - not long for your Lister tx so hopefully you won't need your Feb appt.  - it won't matter that you're having private tx as you're still entitled to NHS (as long as this will only be your 2nd private tx?) and it will be good for them to see the results and the tx plan you had previously so they can work out what would be best for you. Also - as Anna said it would be a much quicker process as they can use the blood results from your private tx. Good luck with your Lister tx  but as you can see I won't be joining you anymore as I won't start until March now  - keep us informed though & let us know how you're getting on.

Anna - how are you getting on - much morning sickness at the mo?

We went for a flying lesson on Saturday (I bought it for DH's 40th back in March) and it was soooo much fun!!! Except I started feeling sick when we were about to land but then we had lunch in a lovely pub nearby (we went to Blackbushe airport) and then a long walk with the dog - my perfect kind of day! Except DH wanted to look into his PPL licence - how much  - yeah I DON'T think that'll be happening! But he had fun all the same

Hope everyone's week is going okay - hello to all the other QM ladies - Wombly x


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi girls
Another quick one from me as work has just become horribly manic in the last couple of weeks and am just grabbing a moment over lunch. 

Didi - glad you managed to bring tx forward. I'm likely to be going ahead on day 21 of january's cycle too so we may be cycle buddies. 
Wombly - hglad you're feeling ok about the short delay. Keep focusing on the fact that its free and that should keep you going. Hope you manage to really make the most of the next few months as you're bound to be preggers in April 

Jack - sorry to hear about your NK cells result but at least they've identified something that they can work to address now, and january will come around really quickly with xmas fast approaching. Hope its not too much of a drag waiting.

Tanya - hope you're really well and managing to get some sleep in between wee breaks. Getting very excited for you
Sam - lovely new pic of the girls....

Thanks for your best wishes for the 18th - am counting down the days .....
Love Jo
x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

I’m here!

Sam – come on luvvie – you need to spend less time on that Wii and more time with us  ! Only joking and good news about the weight loss  . So any ideas what other presents DH will be getting you for Christmas?
Happy four months Keira  

Clarabel – so sorry to hear that work was so horrible last week (I hope that this week is better). It’s so horrible hearing of redundancies at any time but seems particularly harsh at this time of year!  
Are you off for the whole of Christmas and the New Year? What are you doing – going to France? I know you’ve probably already said but you know what pregnancy brains are like!  

Jo – Marvin is still a secret yes! Eek that was a pricey load of tests but at least they can be crossed off the investigations list! Just over a week now until your next appointment, so I’ll keep everything crossed that all is well and you get the go ahead.  

Didi – well done on getting a date for your next cycle. That will whiz by once Christmas is over and done with.  
So any more plans for your 40th?

Tanya – eek! 2.5 weeks to go – how are you feeling? Poor you being up so early on wee breaks. Has Jessica stolen all the space now that your bladder used to have? I surpassed myself the other night by needing a wee break every 2 hours!!!

Wombly – fab news for you too on getting your appointment for your next cycle.    Shame it’s quite far off but as you say at least you have time to chill and do lots of lovely things beforehand.
DH’s present sounds like it was amazing – if not a little scary!

Jack – sorry to hear that the NK results came back as high  . Did the consultant say anything about it or was it just the results phone call that you had? 
I remember how horrible that no-mans land feeling is, as you feel that precious time is ticking away, but at least you have Christmas to divert your attentions – are you organising work parties this year?

Sarah – how did Friday’s event go? Bet it was a roaring success. When is it DH’s birthday bash? You’ve gone very quiet on us.
Oh we seem to have a little visitor as you and Lou have had! Just waiting for our humane trap to catch the little critter!  

Hello everyone else I’ve missed too – there are now too many of us to name everyone as I know I’ll miss someone but just a big   to all of you

Not much news from me – Marvin is making me quite bumpy now and is packing quite a kick at times. Need to desperately see the GP or midwife about possible SPD as I can’t walk for very long now without my pelvis being excrutiatingly (sp) painful – Sam, I too have the penguin waddle!  
The heating is sorted and the loft works are coming along – first fix electrics & plumbing now and hopefully a floor, walls & stair in before Christmas so the house should feel a little warmer.

Take care all

Liz
x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

SarahTM - sorry I missed you - what is happening with you? did you AF turn up on time?

Bel - sorry i missed you too - hope you're feeling better & the Norway trip is okay 

Liz - that SPD doesn't sound nice  - hope you manage to get hold of your GP or midwife

BTW - from my new blood tests my FSH is now 5 - am well chuffed  - Sarah that's the same as yours isn't it? Don't really understand as 2 years ago it was 6, last year it was 7 and now its 5  but I'm happy anyway 

Wombly x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Wombly - oh well done on the splendid FSH result    

x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey girls!

Sorry I've been AWOL but things are hectic (and bloody freezing too!!).

Am I allowed to say ditto what Liz said and then just add a few bits? I promise to catch up when things calm down a bit.

Liz, get that 3d pic up - we want to see it! Peanut butter in the trap worked wonders for us.

Wombly, well done on the fsh. I'm sure March will come around before you know it.

Jo, hurry up 18th!!

Didi, where's your party?! Seems like there should be a load of us cycling in New Year.

Tanya, 5.58?!!  Poor you!

JustP - you've been as quiet as me - you OK?

Hi to PinPin, Sam, Sammy, Anna, Clarabel, Wendy, Bel and Lou - hope you're all well and happy?

AF arrived last night and today I am mostly wanting to lie in the foetal position! Am trying not to take Nurofen 'cos I'm sure it doesn't do you any good but if this carries on I will have to cave! As you'll all know it was too late for a December cycle so looks like I'll be a New Year cycler along with everyone else! I'm going to make my New Year's Resolution to get pregnant (and I'm going to stick to it!! )

The event went really well - lots of wands, tiaras, crowns and 'he's behind yous', loads of work and far far too little sleep but it was worth it for the feedback. I then drove from Oxford to Wales to surprise my little sister for her 18th and then drove 40 minutes to the nearest Pizza Express (fancy living in the sticks?!!) where we plied her with alcohol (I was very jealous!!) and birthday cake!! A 90 minute drive to take her shopping in Cardiff for the day and I eventually got home at 1am on Monday night - I'm still recovering now!!

So now I've turned my attention to DHs Monsters of Rock 40th party! I'm nearly there on the outfit (gold and black striped top, leggings, knee length boots, yucky wet look leather jacket, big hair and loads of makeup!) and now just reconfirming the venue, ice sculpture vodka luge and cake!! Have bought loads of black and purple balloons and will no doubt be running around like a loony on Saturday (good job I'm not in tx at the moment really 'cos the stress isn't good for you!).

And there girls is my short note?!! I will try to be better at staying in contact but am out and about this week, then taking dh to Le Manoir aux quat' Saisons for his actual bday on Monday and shopping on Tuesday so not sure I'll be on here much 'til after that.

Lots of love and pma to you all.

Sarah xxx

P.S. Have updated the list thingie as below:

*Waiting first appointment/diagnosis:*
Pinpin - 1st appoint at QM 12/02/09

*Waiting to Start:*
SarahTM - AF was too late for December so now have to wait 'til January AF
Wombly - Jan/Feb - appt 9th Dec
Jo - Jan (pending scan results)
Didi -Feb/March ICSI with donor eggs probably and likely to be in South Africa

*Downregging:*
Bel - starting stimms in Norway 05/12

*Stimming:*

2ww/PUPO:

*Waiting for First Scan:*

*Waiting for New Arrival:*
Tanya - Jessica due 28/12/08 (Woking Nuffield FET)
WendyP - baby due ? (surprise natural BFP after failed downregging at QM's)
Liz - Marvin due on 15/03/09 (QM's IVF)
Clarabel - baby due 20/04/09 (QM's ICSI)
AnnaF - twins due 11/7/08 (QM's ICSI)
Bee - baby due ? (QM's IVF)

*Lovely Babies:*
Sarah Leucine - Matilda and Rose born 20/05/08 (QM's IVF)
Beetle - Lukas born 19/06/08 (QM's ICSI)
Samia - Keira born 09/08/08 (Private French Gynae Clomid)

*Taking a Break:*
JustP - Hopefully will be starting again early next year
Lou


----------



## Anna F (May 23, 2008)

Hello all, glad to hear everyone is well - hope noone is suffering from pre christmas stress!  

We have our 12 week scan at St Peters on 22 December, at the moment I can't really think past that date.

Wombly - are you having your next cycle at QM's again or at Woking?, well done on the FSH, mine went up and down but mostly up!!

Right -better go and try and motivate myself to write some christmas cards!!  

Anna
xx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Girls

Oooh Sarah calm down - you're making me dizzy!!  Good luck with DH's bday party

Anna - tx will be at QM's again - I still have 4 snowbabies at Woking so not sure when I'll get round to using them!

Hope everyone has a lovely day, will be off work tomorrow (yay!) but to do decorating (boo!).

Wombly x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

We're sciving off tomorrow too Wombly (   ) but have to wait at home for our loft bathroom stuff to be delivered so I may make myself useful and get my cards written and presents wrapped. Having not had a holiday since February is taking it's toll on us now!

It's our weeny office Christmas drinks & eats tonight so I'm assuming that DH will be out of it tomorrow  

What are you decorating? Is it a big project?

Liz
x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Liz - nothing excitig - just the little spare room. The whole house needs doing & DH started too many projects at the same time so consequently nothing is finished  so I have taken it into my own hands to prioritise and decided we are only doing 1 room at a time and not moving on until that one's finished!! But we have a big family buffet on 21st Dec so I want to get it finished by then as the upstairs is a tip at the moment!

yes I also need to do all that Christmassy stuff I don't seem to have the time to do  - have a nice time at your weeny drinks party 

Wombly x


----------



## Belenzinha (Oct 5, 2008)

Hello lovelies!

I thought I'd make the most of this rare moment of not feeling super rubbish to say a quick hello from Norway. I'm still touch and go so won't attempt to do personals just yet. Have had dreadful week of bed rest - the flight really took it out of me and it's taken me 6 days to recover enough to write a message. 

I thought I'd give you a little update. In exactly 1 and a half hours I will be taking the trigger shot. I had a scan on Monday and the consultant was well pleased with the way my lovely little follies were growing and the blood perfusion to my uterus. We're having egg collection this Saturday morning and we'll then take it from there. 

I'm feeling slightly nervous but more than anything else just sore. My little (o) (o) are now huge and my ovaries have cuadrupled in size, and they're hard as rocks! Been having so many injections that my tummy is black and blue all over, good thing it's not bikini season!

Other than that as I mentioned I've literally spent every day in bed since Friday - got out of bed long enough to go to the clinic for the scan on Monday and then back to bed. 

I'd love to do personals but I must not get too excited about the little energy I have so I must just send a big hug to each one of you and let you know that you are in my thoughts and my heart. I would love to meet you all again very soon, so let's make sure we do something together in January.

I'm sending you lots of love and lots of baby dust to you all.


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

He Bell - I hope the trigger shot went okay and am so pleased to hear that they're pleased with your follies. I really hope you have lots of eggs tomorrow when they collect. Will be thinking of you. Concentrate on resting and we're all rooting for you.
Look forward to hearing how you get on.

Wombly - hope your decorating is going well
Liz - hope the work drinks and nibbles went well

Anna - how exciting that the scan has come around (it feels really quickly although I'm sure it hasn't felt that way for you). Good luck with that and enjoy every second

Sarah - hope that nasty period lets up and you've managed to cope without the nurofens.....

have good weekends to all the other girls....
Love
Jo
x


----------



## Clarabel* (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi girls

Hope you are all keeping well and had a fab weekend! 

Jo, work sounds really busy at the mo. Hope it’s not too stressful. Your next appointment is just right the corner. Sending you loads of   
Not sure if anyone got back to you regarding Hillary the acupuncturist? I saw her towards the end of my first trimester to help me with morning sickness. She charges £50 per session. The first session is more expensive though but I can’t quite remember how much it was. Also, during my cycle and before/after ET I saw Nick, the acupuncturist recommended by the Bridge. 
Let me know if you need Hillary or Nick’s contact details, I can PM those to you.

Bel, hope all went well with egg collection on Saturday and did not leave you too exhausted. Let us know how you are getting on xxx

Didi, great news about your next cycle being brought forward  . You’ll be starting downreg next month!!

Liz, was the 4D scan really amazing? We’re still undecided about going for one of those. DH is all up for it but I find those 4D images so freaky!! Just like you, I’m still finding it hard to relate to bump + even what’s on screen at scans.. Had our 21 week scan last week and all looking good with baby growing steadily but it still feels so surreal!!?!  
Did you get to see your GP or a midwife about SPD? I know the pain can be really awful. How are you doing now?

Tanya, how are you feeling? Jessica’s arrival really is just round the corner now!! 

Wombly, shame your next cycle is a bit later than you had expected, but as you said just make the most of that time for you and DH to relax and look after yourselves  

Jack, sorry you’re having a tough time at the mo. Hope things improve soon. Sending you loads of   

Sarah, plans for your DH’s birthday bash sounded fab! How did it all go?? 

JustP, where are you?? Is it those bosses of yours keeping you away from us? Hope you’re ok lovely xxx

Anna, just a week to go to your 12 week scan!! I bet you can’t wait, I still remember waiting for ours for what seemed like AGES! May be it's just me but after that things definitely seem to speed up for some reason..

Sam, how’s the WII fitness regime going?! Very impressed with your weight loss! Might have to get myself one of those in a few months time!!  

Pinpin, Sleepy, Dakota, Lou and all the others hope you’re all in fine form and looking forward to the Christmas break  

Lots of love to you all
Cx


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi ladies 
Just a quick one to stop us falling off page one, I'll come back in the next couple of days for a catch up 
Tanya xx


----------



## Belenzinha (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi All,

I promise I'll be properly back very soon. I'm going through the most nail biting wait of my life right now and just cannot focus. We're taking a big chance and hoping to go for blastocyst transfer. So far: 7 eggs collected, 7 fertilised, and now, today, which is Day 4 of EC we are down to 3 embies only... I'm      that the clinic calls us in for ET tomorrow morning for a 5 day transfer. I just can't take any more of this. 

I'll let you know how it goes.

Big hugs to you all

By the way, I slept for almost 24 hours straight after EC. It really took it out of me big time!

Lots of love to everyone and big hugs all the way from rainy Norway.

xx Bel


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi girls

This is gonna be the shortest post ever, 'cos I've just got out of bed where I have been laid up since Monday night with flu.  So much for surviving my AF without Nurofen 'cos I have now undone all that good work but dosing myself up with all sorts of remedies!!  

Just wanted to say good luck to Bel - I have everything crossed for you.    

And hi to everyone else. 

We're all really quiet on here at the moment - everyone must be mega busy partying?!

Will be back when my head isn't spinning so much girls!

lots of love

Sarah x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girlies,

How are you all? Quiet in here lately but I'm sure everyone's busy with partying and shopping!! We've had a very busy week and can't wait to break for end of term!! No more rushing in the morning trying to get Aaliyah to school on time!! It was Aaliyah's 5th Birthday  on Sunday and we had the whole family round on Saturday!! Then on Sunday she had a party at Wacky Warehouse with 24 kids!! Yesterday was Dh's birthday and now the only thing left to do is Xmas shopping as I had to wait and see what they both got for their birthdays before I buy anything for Xmas!!  Haven't been on the wii fit at all since the end of last week as we've also had our loft insulated and the phone lines had to be refitted properly!! So on top of feeding Keira (who is doing so well!!) I've had no time for myself apart from going to a girlie Xmas dinner in Prezzo (Cheam) last friday which was lovely 

Bel, hope you're ok and that embies are doing well. One question really: what would be the implications if you were to get a BFP? Do the doctors know how your body would cope? I just mean with the tiredness and that? Wishing you all the best  

Hello to all the girls here and if I don't have time to come back on here:

[fly]Merry Christmas to you all from the 4 of us  ​ [/fly]

Sam


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Everyone – Eek! This time next week it’ll almost all be over! How did that creep up so quickly?  
So is everyone organised for Christmas?

Wombly – is the spare bedroom all decorated now? And is everything prepared for the big family buffet?

Bel – fantastic news on your embies! Keeping everything crossed that those 3 carry on rowing & dividing well so you get a fabby blast transfer tomorrow. Are you staying in Norway now until after Christmas?
  

Sarah – get better soon lovely  

Clarabel – yes the 4D images can be quite freaky and sometimes you haven’t got a clue what you’re looking at, but it’s also amazing to see the baby in a three dimensional image and moving about.
Great news that the 21week scan was excellent  . Is it still a surprise? I can’t remember now if you were keeping as a surprise until the end?

AnnaF – have you had your scan yet? Hope it was lovely  

Tanya – WOW! Look at your ticker now! How are you feeling and doing? Full of anticipation no doubt – OMG it’s soooooo exciting  

Sam – happy belated birthday to Aaliyah and to DH. Hope all the celebrations were lovely all round!  

Hello to everyone else – Jo, Didi, JustP, Pinpin, Lou, Jack, WendyP, Bee, Sleepy Dwarf  and anyone else I’ve missed. Hope you all have really lovely Christmases and all your dreams are answered in the New Year  

As for me, well I am now sporting a very attractive (I think not) support belt, which I need to wear whenever I’m standing or walking for any length of time, to help alleviate my Pelvic Girdle Pain (SPD) – how lovely!  

Take care all

Liz
xxx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi ladies, 

sorry been awol again, but have just been so busy.  Just posting to say hi to you all, thinking of you all and want to wish you all a very happy Christmas and new year.  I promise I will catch up with you all in the new year.

I am getting married on Saturday, hence being busy!!!  Am sooooooo excited!

Chat again soon, x


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

Another one of those early morning posts   I've got heartburn and indigestion everytime I lay down, so a swig of gaviscon and a few posts (I'm hoping that will do the trick 

Sleepy dwarf Congratulations in advance for Sat and have a lovely Christmas too, will you post a pic of your Wedding in the New Year?

Liz Three days to go till the third trimester  I hope you are not in to much pain with the SPD   time is going so quick I thought it would drag in the third tri but it has flown by. I hope it does for you too 

Sarah Get better soon  

Sam I hope Aaliyah had a good 5th birthday, and happy Christmas to you and your family 

Bel I hope you are PUPO now with healthy blast/s on board, I don't know if you were planning to have one or two put back? 

Jo I hope the results were ok from DH's tests  

Clarabel How are you doing?

I hope everyone else is doing ok my brain is not totally functioning at this early hour to remember anymore so love to you all 

Tanya xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh poor you Tanya being up so early! How long have you been getting indigestion for?  

eek! Don't say about time whizzing by in the 3rd tri! I was hoping it would go quite slowly to give me a chance to get everything done!  

Sleepy Dwarf - oh how lovely having a Christmas Wedding! I hope that Saturday is an amazing day for you both - yes please, please post a wedding piccie for us. So are you honeymooning over Christmas? 
  (in advance)

Liz
xxx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Sleepy - congratulations & good luck for tomorrow - how exciting!! And yes we want to see pics!!

Bel - wow what a nail biting time for you. You will hopefully be PUPO now so lots of     

Tanya - poor you with heartburn - my sister used to chomp on Tums like they were going out of fashion! Wow you were up early! hope you were able to get back to sleep.. 

Liz - poor you will Girdle Pain - I love that word Girdle  - although you probably don't at the mo  - yes the spare room was finished & DH has moved his office in there, I've also got my coat cupboard back and the other spare room is all cleaned out. DH lined up all my shoes on the floor and I erm...didn't realise I had so many  oops! Oh well, what's a girl got if she hasn't got shoes eh 

Sam - a Merry Christmas to you lot too. Hope you can get back on the Wii Fit - I went on it for the first time in a couple of weeks the other day & it said I'd put on a pound 

Sarah - Sorry you've got the dreaded lurgy  hope you're feeling better soon chick

Clarebel - glad you had a good scan - do you know the flavour?

Anna - good luck for your scan on Monday 

Joy - how was your appt??

Jack - hope you're holding up okay - when is your appt at the Lister? January is a week or so away!

Hello also to Pinpin, Didi, JustP, Lou and everyone else too - I've got a bit of a fuzzy head today as had a few glasses of wine last night (try 3 large ones) as it was the final farewell to my friend emmigrating to Australia, its very sad but I'm also excited for her. We both started crying when I left so I made a swift exit, hate long goodbyes 

On a brighter note I have a horseriding lesson tomorrow! Me & DH decided to get on with some things we enjoy during our break and I've been meaning to get back into it for years but TTC & tx doesn't really go with horseriding - so at least I'll be able to do it for the next few months. 

I've also updated the list:

Waiting first appointment/diagnosis:
Pinpin - 1st appoint at QM 12/02/09

Waiting to Start:
SarahTM - AF was too late for December so now have to wait 'til January AF
Wombly - March / April ICSI
Jo - Jan (pending scan results)
Didi -Feb/March ICSI with donor eggs probably and likely to be in South Africa

Downregging:

Stimming:
Bel – started stimms - Norway 05/12

2ww/PUPO:

Waiting for First Scan:

Waiting for New Arrival:
Tanya - Jessica due 28/12/08 (Woking Nuffield FET)
WendyP – baby due ? (surprise natural BFP after failed downregging at QM’s)
Liz - Marvin due on 15/03/09 (QM’s IVF)
Clarabel - baby due 20/04/09 (QM’s ICSI)
AnnaF – twins due 11/7/08 (QM’s ICSI)
Bee – baby due ? (QM’s IVF)

Lovely Babies:
Sarah Leucine - Matilda and Rose born 20/05/08 (QM’s IVF)
Beetle - Lukas born 19/06/08 (QM’s ICSI)
Samia - Keira born 09/08/08 (Private French Gynae Clomid)

Taking a Break:
JustP - Hopefully will be starting again early next year
Lou

Merry Christmas lovely QM ladies - Wombly x


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

happy xmas everyone
manic at work so sorry for no personals
will do personals next week i hope, before closing up office to go to hampshire
lol
dids
bel, crossing fingers for your blast transfer


----------



## Belenzinha (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi All,

I thought I'd give a super quick update only as my throat is very sore and I don't feel very well. Yesterday's activities left me totally worn out. 

Thank you all very much for your lovely wishes and messages; they mean a lot to me. 

So, first there were 7, then there were 3 and finally they were only 2. So, the 2 little embies that had behaved very well and impressed the embryologist from the start were the only ones that made it to blastocyst. No frosties left over for us. 

The ET was so quick it was done in the blink of an eye. So now I am officially PUPO. Trying not to think too much about it as there's no point. Test date is 28th December so about 8 days to go. 

Although the procedure was done in a few minutes, the clinic is far away from my DH's house so had a couple of very long drives (plus ferry boat trips) to go there and back. All the sleepless nights praying for my little embies to survive the petri dish culturing have now taken their toll on me. 

One of the first things I'll do when I start to feel better is do a lovely post with lots of personals.

Big hugs to you all in the meantime     

All the best and lots of baby dust to you and to me too ;-)



Bel (+ 2 little embies)


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Yay Bel - brilliant news that 2 fighters made it to blasts and are now back onboard    

You look after yourself/yourselves   and take care and I'll send you lots of     for those little blasts to do their thing

Liz
xxx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Yippee Bel - sending all my PMA    , prayers     and crossed fingers to you   .  Hope you can regain your energy in time for a lovely Crimbo.

I am STILL feeling pooh girls.  Managed to get to the Post Office to buy some stamps yesterday and needed to come home for a lie down.  I hate being ill - I'm usually the one working through it but this one has knocked me for six.  

Sorry for the lack of personals but I'm gonna attempt to get myself dressed and go and buy a tree! 

Have a good weekend girls and speak next week.

Sarah xxx


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

hey ladies - sorry to be awol for a while. Super busy at work ad home at the mo.
Good to read how you're all getting on...

Bel - am so glad 2 made it to blast - how exciting. I am praying for a success story for you and can't wait to hear you tell it. Rest up now and take it easy so those embies can snuggle in.

Sarah - so sorry you've been so poorly - hope its on its way out so you can enjoy christmas. Rest up won't you.

Liz - how awful for you with that pain. I hope the girdle is helping. I'd never heard of that.

Tanya - can't believe how quickly the time is going. Jessica will be with us in no time

Sleepy - how exciting for you with the wedding . Congratulations and hope you've had an amazing day. Post pics just as soon as you get a chance. Can't wait to see.

Sam - hope Aliyah's birthday went well. I bet you'll be having a lovely christmas with the girls. Hope they enjoy it.

Clarabel. How did your scan go? Did you go for 4d?

Wombly - hope the hangover has gone and that you're not too sore after horse-riding. Riding my bike for the first time was bad enough. I'm thinking horse riding might be worse...

To all you other girls - hi and hope you're doing well....

Quick update on where we got to with TX. Had our appointment at Hammermith on Thursday. It started quite badly with a horrible doc who did my scan and after probing around for about five mins asked me whether I'd had my left ovary removed... Nice!!!!

He didn't do very much to put my mind at rest other than to add I had anther cyst on my right ovary. I was a nervous reck by the time i'd finished.

Luckily, my appt with the consultant was later that afternoon and he did well to reassure me. My left ovary has dimished in tissue volume since they took away that big endometriotic cyst during my lap but it is still there and is still producing eggs (phew). The other cyst is a "simple" one which apparently lots of women have, so isn't too concerning. thank god!!!

The good news (brilliant news) is that FINALLY, we got the go ahead. I pressed him as to when we could start and even though my DH was keen on waiting until the end of Jan, we just managed to sneak in this side of the new year. So I start downregging on Boxing day. DH thinks I'm mad not to make the most of drinking over xmas but to be honest, I just feel like my patience has run out. Yippeee!!!!

In case I don't get to speak to you girls before xmas arrives (as its a busy a few days ahead), I wish you all a really merry christmas with lots of fun and laughter and a new year with lots of luck (and of course lots of babies.)
Take care girls

XXX


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Jo - fab news that you have a definite date to work to    
Don't worry about cyst as I think they often disappear on their own, otherwise they can aspirate it (I had that done before I started stimms on my first full cycle)

Sarah - sorry to hear that you've had the dreaded flu  

Bel - how are you and how are those blasts - settling in well I hope

Me bit coming up next (sorry) - bit in shock really as I'm 28 weeks today so officially into the 3rd & last tri   How did that happen?

Anyway have lovely Sunday's everyone - not long until Christmas now  

Liz
xxx


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

28 weeks Liz - that's amazing!!! You're almost there now. I can;t remember if you shared what names you have in mind (or are you keeping it a secret?) Its so exciting. Do you still feel like you can;t believe its happening. 

I have to say, even though I'm so excited about being able to start treatment I'm still feeling like I can't ever imagine being pregnant (not in a pessimistic way, just in a "can't fathom it" way). I wonder if that feeling continues when you finally reach that amazing time when you are pregnant...?

It won't be long now. As Tanya said, the time will fly...

Thanks for reminding me about your cyst and the fact that they can deal with it. I guess that didn't inhibit you going ahead with the treatment then?

Hope you're enjoying your Sunday 
Love Jo
x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Jo - no we don't have any name ideas yet as it still feels too soon to be making decisions like that! Is that barking?

Yes, we most definitely still can't quite believe it's happening to be honest - in fact DH commented on how scared he was when he saw how fat I looked until he remembered I was pregnant! Not sure it that deserves a thump or a hug  

No the cyst thing didn't bother me at all - having had tx cancelled twice before at Baseline, there wasn't much that could surprise me and to be honest I literally walked out of the day surgery unit after the cyst was aspirated and was given my first stimming injection so there was no real hold up at all.

Fingers crossed that everything will go beautifully for you!  

Liz
xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

Bel Congrats on being PUPO I hope the next week goes quick for you (the 28th is my due date) sending you     

Jo The first doc sounds a  That is great news that you can start DR from Boxing day, I'm keeping everything crossed for you    

Liz Well done getting to the 28th week  lots of love to Marvin

Sarah I hope you are feeling better soon   there are so many bugs going round this area at the mo!

All the same here from me just analysing every ache and pain thinking ooh is this the start?!


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way.....http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=169817.0


----------

